# Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode 999: The Fuckery Fallout



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Go home show to Raw 1000 so there will be a lot of hype for that. I expect whenever Cena cashes-in the championship match will be scheduled before hand so maybe they will shed some light on what Cena will do next as Mr. MITB.

They already teased Ziggler cashing in unsuccessfully but I hope that isn't a re-occurring thing. The man needs more build before getting the World Title. I'd like to see a legit build and eventually strong heel World Title reign out of him (I know, good luck with that haha).

What legend is Slater going to job to next?! 8*D


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

Slater to lose to Lex Luger.

SuperCena to announce that he will cash in his briefcase in a pre-announced match, as to avoid being a hypocrite. 

Something BIG will happen at the end of RAW that will carry over to the 1000th episode.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

Looking forward to the buildup of 1000th raw. Also curious where Punk AJ Bryan go from here. Can't wait to see what ziggler has to say. Who will face Sheamus next? Prime time playas better have a match, AW is a boss. What happens to Rhodes now? Del rio? Another chance v Sheamus? And I can care less about Cena atThis point but he will prolly just challenge Punk at SUmmerSlam.. Oh and how can I forget slater better be on tv as well!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

All that matters is that there is one more week to go.


----------



## fatshitmofo (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

The only thing that really interests me is what legend will face heath slater this week! i am not gonna lie, i thought the wwe would bring in the same old legends but for a change, they have actually surprised us all with sycho sid and vader, so i am actually interested to see who will be next. excited!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

I just want to see who Slater jobs to. 

I imagine Cena will either announce he cashing in at Raw 1000 or Summerslam.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

I'm just glad the AJ/Punk/Bryan bullshit is over, and we can finally start Punk/Cena.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

Could care less about Super Cena. Could care less who Slater jobs to. I do care though about Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler's character development.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

I will be attending this show. I fully expect it to be crappy, but it should be a good time.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*



PGSucks said:


> I will be attending this show. I fully expect it to be crappy, but it should be a good time.


I don't think it will be a bad show(can't get worse than last week). Enjoy!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*










It's about Damn Time!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*



Y2-Jerk said:


> It's about Damn Time!


Indeed I was marking out when he won. Looking forward to what he has to say tommorow.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

Hoping for the AJ storyline to GTFO, at least out of the WWE title feud where I don't have to see it, and Ziggler to cash in unsuccessfully. I don't expect the latter, tragically, but the former should happen, at least, with Cena holding MITB.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> All that matters is that there is one more week to go.


Yup, there should be some good fallout from the PPV.

Edit: Also...



> - After Sheamus defeated Alberto Del Rio in the World Heavyweight Championship match at tonight’s Money in the Bank PPV, Ricardo Rodriguez wrote the following on his Twitter account.
> “That was Bull! It ain’t over Sheamus! And stay out of our business Ziggles!”


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

Ziggler's full-fledged face turn starts tomorrow.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

Why do I get the awful feeling Cena will annouce he cashes it i at the 1000th Raw. And the way AJ is going, she will screw CM Punk out of the WWE Title soon enough. Maybe just a week from now.

I am looking forward to Raw. See where things are going and what they set up for the 1000th Raw.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

The whole AJ storyline was pretty pointless. Nothing fucking happened.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*



Best-In-The-World said:


> I don't think it will be a bad show(can't get worse than last week). Enjoy!


Ah, yes. The silver lining is that it'd be very hard for WWE to put on a show nearly as bad as last RAW. And thanks!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

Somewhat interested in this show. Hoping the midcard gets at least a little direction now.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

Tomorrow is just going to be PPV recaps, which don't matter to me because I watched the PPV, hype for the 1,000th RAW, which doesn't matter to me because I'll be watching that next week, shilling for the new Tout shit, which is nonsense and then filler like Divas or Santino "comedy."

Completely skippable show.

That being said two points I want to make real fast:

I think AJ/Punk will continue with her thinking that Punk won't care about her until he loses the title.

Michael Cole, Jerry Lawler & Booker T. as a 3-man commentary at Money in the Bank was the absolute worst commentary team that I have ever heard and that includes Wrestlemania 2.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*



Brye said:


> Somewhat interested in this show.* Hoping the midcard gets at least a little direction now*.


:kobe How many years you been saying that?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*



The-Rock-Says said:


> :kobe How many years you been saying that?


I'd say about 6. Or whenever Shelton lost the IC title. :sad:


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

Another filler episode of Raw. Not excited at all.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

I watched a few AE era DVD's a few nights ago. Nearly every match had a promo before the match. Couldn't believe they used to put effort into mid card wrestlers back then. One of the big reasons why AE was so great.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

I know I'm in the minority but I hated the Attitude Era and think it ruined wrestling, which is why wrestling is in the state that it is in to this day.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

I dunno about AJ/Punk/Bryan being over, that ending didn't come off as the ending to the storyline to me.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*



Walk-In said:


> I know I'm in the minority but I hated the Attitude Era and think it ruined wrestling, which is why wrestling is in the state that it is in to this day.


What a ridiculous opinion. How did it ruin wrestling, and how is the AE for fault why todays wrestling is average?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*



The-Rock-Says said:


> I watched a few AE era DVD's a few nights ago. Nearly every match had a promo before the match. Couldn't believe they used to put effort into mid card wrestlers back then. One of the big reasons why AE was so great.


Yeah, they cared so much more back then. Whether it be Val Venis, Godfather, etc they always had something, pre-match.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

Val Venis and Goldust got a 3 minute promo before a match once.unk


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*



Walk-In said:


> I know I'm in the minority but I hated the Attitude Era and think it ruined wrestling, which is why wrestling is in the state that it is in to this day.


You mean... in the same state that it was prior to the Attitude Era?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*



The-Rock-Says said:


> What a ridiculous opinion. How did it ruin wrestling, and how is the AE for fault why todays wrestling is average?


We still have to have on-air authority figures, which is a layover from the Mr. McMahon character asserting his authority on RAW back during the Attitude Era. I know a lot of people like to point to the likes of Jack Tunney (or even Sgt. Slaughter) to counter this point but today is a lot closer to the Mr. McMahon character than it is to the rest of them (see John Laurinaitis). Even when they're not heel authority figures, they need that crutch to base the show around. "We don't have any plans, send out the GM to book the night." WCW was guilty of this too, with J.J. Dillion and Eric Bischoff.

Although we have seen a resurgence of jobbers thanks to the likes of pushes for guys like Ryback & Brodus Clay, every match is a Superstar Vs. Superstar match, which was because of trying to win rating segments during the Attitude Era. So everyone has parity booking, wins/losses don't matter, titles don't matter and no one is over. Which in turn makes it so you blow through all of your matches too fast, nothing feels fresh and no one is worth paying for, which negatively effects PPV buys.

No matter who is ever on top, they can't win because they're "Not The Rock" or "Not Stone Cold." Damned if they do, damned if they don't. This is a waterfall effect that goes from the top to the bottom, no one can do anything without being compared to a wrestler from the Attitude Era and being condemned because of it. This is a staple in wrestling, comparing wrestlers of today from wrestlers of yesterday, but because of the money made and the ratings gained, with the popularity of the era, everyone else becomes insignificant.

TNA can not succeed in the eyes of Attitude Era fans because no matter what they do, they won't be WCW and they won't be in the middle of a new "Monday Night War." Wrestlers are signed to different contracts, with things such as "no compete" clauses in them so no surprises can happen again, like with Lex Luger or Rick Rude. If a show is not live it is seen as "lesser." But that live TV is now why everyone in WWE is scripted and nothing feels organic.

We still have the invisible camera during backstage vignettes and "reality" TV. Vince Russo trademarks. Speaking of trademarks, because WWE owned the names Razor Ramon and Diesel, we got Scott Hall and Kevin Nash. So now today, we get FIRST NAME / LAST NAME superstars that all look alike and look like they just came from a college frat party.

WWE is still ratings obsessed which is why we get things like John Cena Vs. Michael Cole because they think it will pop a rating.

Fans, not all of them but some of the more vocal ones (like you'll find online) think because the Attitude Era was TV-14 and featured blood that you can't be "good" if you're TV-PG and don't, so WWE is condemned for giving them gimmick matches, such as Hell in a Cell because expectations are too high going in. Mick Foley being thrown off a cage through a table can not be topped and it never should have happened in the first place. Look what happens when you put a bar that high...

Promoters will continue to try to recreate the Attitude Era in hopes that lightning strikes twice, so we get more recycled & regurgitated gimmicks and stories instead of trying new, original ideas. Which leads to boring shows.

I could write a *TON* more, but that's enough for now.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*

Another borefest, shit show. The only saving grace is that next week is GUARANTEED to have good moments.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999: The Fuckery Fallout*

I saw somebody mention Val Venis, it would be unbelievable if Slater did the job to him.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*



> We still have to have on-air authority figures, which is a layover from the Mr. McMahon character asserting his authority on RAW back during the Attitude Era. I know a lot of people like to point to the likes of Jack Tunney (or even Sgt. Slaughter) to counter this point but today is a lot closer to the Mr. McMahon character than it is to the rest of them (see John Laurinaitis). Even when they're not heel authority figures, they need that crutch to base the show around. "We don't have any plans, send out the GM to book the night." WCW was guilty of this too, with J.J. Dillion and Eric Bischoff.


There were on-air authority figures before Vince came along. You can try and dress it up to suit your agenda.



> Although we have seen a resurgence of jobbers thanks to the likes of pushes for guys like Ryback & Brodus Clay, every match is a Superstar Vs. Superstar match, which was because of trying to win rating segments during the Attitude Era. So everyone has parity booking, wins/losses don't matter, titles don't matter and no one is over. Which in turn makes it so you blow through all of your matches too fast, nothing feels fresh and no one is worth paying for, which negatively effects PPV buys.


No one is over is because of booking and lack of good enough talent Not cause of the AE. What a weak excuse. Almost laughable.



> No matter who is ever on top, they can't win because they're "Not The Rock" or "Not Stone Cold." Damned if they do, damned if they don't. This is a waterfall effect that goes from the top to the bottom, no one can do anything without being compared to a wrestler from the Attitude Era and being condemned because of it. This is a staple in wrestling, comparing wrestlers of today from wrestlers of yesterday, but because of the money made and the ratings gained, with the popularity of the era, everyone else becomes insignificant.


You don't think Rock and Stone Cold didn't get the "Not Hulk Hogan" or "Not Macho Man" from the IWC? Comparing of wrestlers has been going on since wrestling started. Not a weak excuse. This one is laughable.



> TNA can not succeed in the eyes of Attitude Era fans because no mat
> ter what they do, they won't be WCW and they won't be in the middle of a new "Monday Night War." Wrestlers are signed to different contracts, with things such as "no compete" clauses in them so no surprises can happen again, like with Lex Luger or Rick Rude. If a show is not live it is seen as "lesser." But that live TV is now why everyone in WWE is scripted and nothing feels organic.


LOL These are comedy excuses. Seriously



> We still have the invisible camera during backstage vignettes and "reality" TV. Vince Russo trademarks. Speaking of trademarks, because WWE owned the names Razor Ramon and Diesel, we got Scott Hall and Kevin Nash. So now today, we get FIRST NAME / LAST NAME superstars that all look alike and look like they just came from a college frat party.


:rocky



> WWE is still ratings obsessed which is why we get things like John Cena Vs. Michael Cole because they think it will pop a rating.


They are a fucking TV show. They have to be rating obsessed. It's how they stay on air. They've been rating obsessed since the start of RAW. That was in 1993.



> Fans, not all of them but some of the more vocal ones (like you'll find online) think because the Attitude Era was TV-14 and featured blood that you can't be "good" if you're TV-PG and don't, so WWE is condemned for giving them gimmick matches, such as Hell in a Cell because expectations are too high going in. Mick Foley being thrown off a cage through a table can not be topped and it never should have happened in the first place. Look what happens when you put a bar that high...


Not all of them. Indeed. 



> Promoters will continue to try to recreate the Attitude Era in hopes that lightning strikes twice, so we get more recycled & regurgitated gimmicks and stories instead of trying new, original ideas. Which leads to boring shows.


Everything in wrestling has been done. There is nothing new to do.


These are all poor excuses for blaming the AE for the state of wrestling today. Comedy.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999: The Fuckery Fallout*

Episode 666, er, I mean, 999, with The Devil Himself Vince McMahon laying our souls to waste... Pleased to meet you.

Desperately requires "closure" for Bryan/AJ/Punk, to get Punk out of that angle and give us some kind of catharsis. Which WWE never does anymore if it doesn't involve Cena, so I'm essentially expecting nothing.

Dolph Ziggler needs to be completely built up from almost scratch if they want the audience to take him seriously at the main event level. This run with the briefcase should last four months and be highlighted by slow, methodical changes to his character, presentation, associations, etceteras. Ditch Vickie, either have Flair come in or let Ziggler fly solo or pair him with the right diva, just something that makes it apparent that he's outgrown Vickie because otherwise he's not going to progress. The look should be altered. A bunch of guys are bringing facial hair back, but I'd be interested in seeing Ziggler with a beard regardless, if he can grow a decent one. Make the hair a little less like a mop. Something much more serious for his "pose" when he comes out. Something should be done with his theme (which overall is fine, but the opening needs more power to it). 

We'll see.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999: The Fuckery Fallout*

I see Cena opening the show with a promo about how he will give Punk due notice before he cashes in...

Then to end the show, Punk is somehow taken out by Bryan along with 1 or 2 other heels, possibly in the fallout of a tag match. Cena comes to the rescue and is left in the ring with a battered and bruised Punk looking at his briefcase and Punk, knowing that he could take the WWE championship there and then if he would only bend his principles a tad. This image would close the show.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999: The Fuckery Fallout*

As long as this show isn't as bad as last week I'll be content.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999: The Fuckery Fallout*

Tonight will most definitely be a 'record tonight and fast forward tomorrow morning' episode.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999: The Fuckery Fallout*

Heard Kelly Kelly, HHH & Big Johnny is advertised tonight. This would be OK-ish 999th episode leading up 2 next week's 1000th RAW


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Now that Ziggler has the briefcase, I wonder what will happen?
As for the hypocrite,Somebody better challenge him for the case and take it from him.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm afraid WWE will once again put no effort into Raw and concentrate on the 1000th episode special only.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Expecting another "filler episode" to be honest.

But I agree with evertyhing DesRow said. The Punk/.Bryan/AJ stuff needs some closure, b/c last night didn't have any thats for sure. And Ziggler better get built up before chasing in.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor fans who paid to see the 999th show. WWE is concentrating so much on the 1000th that tonight's show will mostly be filler.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Ziggler's full-fledged face turn starts tomorrow.


I can see this or at least he can drop Vickie, he no longer needs her to get him a shot, he has the briefcase, but I can see a mini fued w/ADR for a face turn, but we do need heels


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Cena to announce his cash-in for RAW 1000 against C.M. Punk. 

Ziggler to have a failed cash-in against Sheamus.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

It probably wouldn't happen tonight, but it'd be nice to have a lengthy MITB winner vs. MITB winner match with Ziggler/Cena in the next few weeks. Cena would win of course, but I think that a match like that could do wonders for Ziggler.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

What wonders? You mean him losing even more? Yeah, that'll do wonders alright.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

After seeing Cena win last night, I wonder what the point of investing in the product is when it is constantly time after time same old shit.

Because that is what it is turning into. More than ever. Ugh.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

I wonder who will be the GM this week?


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't think Punk/AJ/Bryan is over yet. The match at MITB gave no closure or ending to the story.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Dave Meltzer titantron :lol :lmao brilliant


----------



## Rhawk (Jul 15, 2012)

I predict it'll be mostly of filler matches, maybe another Slater/Legend squash match/promo, no divas action, they somehow explain how Charlie Sheen left them high and dry by getting someone not nearly as popular to call the show on twitter. Might get a small bit more Punk/Bryan/AJ since I dont think it had a final conclusion, might get this tonight or next week.

And we'll see what happens with Cena if he announces his WWE Title match for next week or SummerSlam, not whatever else...


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not raising my expectations for tonight's show. It's pretty obvious that this show is going to be shitty as well.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

If Punk doesn't sell his injuries from the no DQ match, I will loose my faith in humanity and retire to the mountains to become a celibate monk.


----------



## Bambii (Sep 26, 2011)

The Miz is back!


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

People still watch this shitty show?


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Pera said:


> People still watch this shitty show?


No, we just post on wrestling forums because its cool and hip.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Let's hope vince swerves us by a good show after the complete disaster of last week.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This is the final 2 hour version of Raw ever! Enjoy it while it lasts, guys, because after this it's gonna be three hours of Triple H promos and shitty advertisements.


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

And more Hornswoggle GM LOL


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DAT FILLER SHOW

I can stomach this and bide my time for the biggie next week. Roll on those 3 hours....


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

well at least they're FINALLY pushing Cena , this kid is gonna be something in the future


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

-Miz completes face turn
-Cena announces he is cashing in at summerslam
-AJ realizes that punk doesn't give a shit and debuts her new boyfriend, Dean Ambrose who lays out Bryan thus starting a fued for SS
-Ziggles ditches Vicki
-Sandow challenges Christian for IC title
-Santino loses the US. (doesn't matter to who). Just give it to Slater
-Cody Rhodes does something productive( we can all hope right)
-Big show vs Sin Cara with Sin Cara botching so bad that Big show has to retire(haha wishful thinking)
-Steph McMahon is GM


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

southerncross412 said:


> -Miz completes face turn
> -Cena announces he is cashing in at summerslam
> -AJ realizes that punk doesn't give a shit and debuts her new boyfriend, Dean Ambrose who lays out Bryan thus starting a fued for SS
> -Ziggles ditches Vicki
> ...


This is more of note than has happened on Raw for the entire 2012 year :lol I kid of course but to think that much storyline "development" and "progression" happening on one Raw episode? This guy is an optimist


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow, sarcasm from most posters about how terrible it will be, such awesome fans the IWC has acquired.

Hopefully we get more Bryan/AJ tonight. I'm sick of Punk being involved with them and hopefully we can move on if they don't plan on putting the title on Bryan.

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

The Redeemer said:


> Wow, sarcasm from most posters about how terrible it will be, such awesome fans the IWC has acquired.


The whining is getting very repetitive now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rocky Mark said:


> well at least they're FINALLY pushing Cena , this kid is gonna be something in the future


I don't know man, I don't think he was built up enough to win MITB though. He's too green.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> well at least they're FINALLY pushing Cena , this kid is gonna be something in the future


damn right he is! He's the future of the WWE for the next 10 yrs


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Brye said:


> I don't know man, I don't think he was built up enough to win MITB though. He's too green.


True, he JUST lost at Over The Limit and only won against Big Show because he had 6 guys helping him, he doesn't have enough credibility.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Redeemer said:


> True, he JUST lost at Over The Limit and only won against Big Show because he had 6 guys helping him, he doesn't have enough credibility.


Exactly! And one of those losses was to LOLINITAS.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Glad to see that young Cena kid get his due last night. Kids gonna be a 13 time world champ. As for Raw im hoping we get a better show than the fuckery from a week ago. Kinda hoping Steph is GM tonight.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Please based god, do something good with Bryan's momentum.


----------



## Derrick Rose (May 13, 2012)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Glad to see that young Cena kid get his due last night. Kids gonna be a 13 time world champ. As for Raw im hoping we get a better show than the fuckery from a week ago. Kinda hoping Steph is GM tonight.


This sounds good lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I do quite hope Ambrose debuts tonight. If he does next week, I think he can easily get lost in the shuffle in between the hundreds of hundred year olds around him.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I say Ambrose debuts at the 1000th episode.

Hoping for Sandow to take the US Title tonight.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Wouldn't it be comical if (for whatever reason) they couldn't do the show tonight and all the past promos of "lol 1000" lies they put out be worthless?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*



The-Rock-Says said:


> These are all poor excuses for blaming the AE for the state of wrestling today.


Your username is "The Rock Says," so _of course_ you disagree & you would have _no matter what I wrote_. I was well aware of that when I started typing..but the nine people that gave me green rep. obviously didn't disagree, so I'll take it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I say Ambrose debuts at the 1000th episode.
> 
> Hoping for Sandow to take the US Title tonight.


Ambrose just needs to get the fuck on tv, I'm tired of waiting.

And NO to Sandow winning the US title. IC title, fine. The US title will kill his career. That title is like a curse.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Even if it's bad I'm interested to see if they can do worse.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Expect D-Bry to start jobbing, probably a huge losing streak.

Because in the WWE these days you are either totally invincible or a pathetic loser.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*



Walk-In said:


> Your username is "The Rock Says," so _of course_ you disagree & you would have _no matter what I wrote_. I was well aware of that when I started typing..but the nine people that gave me green rep. obviously didn't disagree, so I'll take it.


So you say WWE should pretty much go back to the early 1990's way of Television?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

southerncross412 said:


> -Miz completes face turn
> -Cena announces he is cashing in at summerslam
> -AJ realizes that punk doesn't give a shit and debuts her new boyfriend, Dean Ambrose who lays out Bryan thus starting a fued for SS
> -Ziggles ditches Vicki
> ...


This is very appealing, sans Big Show. So much for him being unstoppable last night.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 07/16/12 Discussion, Episode: 999*



The Hardcore Show said:


> So you say WWE should pretty much go back to the early 1990's way of Television?


No, not at all. They need to stop relying on dated booking crutches and try







***NEW***







things. Stop being stubborn & dead set in their ways & adapt to the fans.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Wait a minute, the current product sucks because of the attitude era?

Then why didn't the attitude era sucked because of the golden era?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ambrose attacks Bryan for stealing his jacket


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*YAAAAAAY More love triangle GARBAGE. *


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I hope the love triangle is over but I have a feeling it will be Cena/Punk/Bryan at SummerSlam like it was Cena/Edge/Show at Mania 25


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Any news on who the GM may be tonight? Steph?


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I hope the love triangle is over but I have a feeling it will be Cena/Punk/Bryan at SummerSlam like it was Cena/Edge/Show at Mania 25


That would be an interesting match/feud that I'd love to see but I have a feeling they'll just wrap up the love triangle storyline soon enough and just move onto Punk/Cena in a singles match. Hopefully they have some plans for D Bryan afterwards, just so he can keep the momentum he has going and stay in the main event.

Also: I'm calling for a hilariously cheesy segment where Cena eats a packed lunch out of the MITB briefcase. Don't tell me WWE won't book this.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Any news on who the GM may be tonight? Steph?


apparently Hunter is booked foe the show tonight so think of that what you will. Hunter as the GM would be a let down considering he was the Authority figure this time a year ago.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Triple H as GM wouldn't bother. On the bright side anybody that becomes GM can't be worst than Hornswoogle.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I hope the love triangle is over but I have a feeling it will be Cena/Punk/Bryan at SummerSlam like it was Cena/Edge/Show at Mania 25


*Nothing was resolved last night... nothing was even closed to resolved last night. As a matter of fact nothing was even advanced last night so why would it be over? We are right back where we were last Monday.*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Wait a minute, the current product sucks because of the attitude era?
> 
> Then why didn't the attitude era suck because of the golden era?


The "Golden Era" didn't suck because it did new things (putting together all the territories, getting on cable, Hulkamania with Johnny Carson appearances and shit)

The "Attitude Era" didn't suck because it did new things and didn't just try to re-hash the past.

When Hogan got stale, WWE suffered and they sucked until they tried new things (or were forced to try new things). 

Now WWE is nothing but a re-hash of the past and there's no reason to change because they don't have competition (another end result of the Attitude Era) so...well, you get the same show every Monday. Hope ya like John Cena!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Expecting Mysterio to be Slater's opponent tonight.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

WWE is doing a great job killing themselves, if it wasn't for the attitude era brand today's RAW would be getting 2.0's instead of 3.0.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Expecting Mysterio to be Slater's opponent tonight.


I doubt it, I think they're saving Mysterio's return for the 1000th episode. I'd like to think tonights legend would be reasonably big and quite a shock return, but I wouldn't be surprised if WWE just phone it in and have it be Sgt Slaughter or Hacksaw Jim Duggan. (No offence to them, it's just they return all the fucking time).


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> This is more of note than has happened on Raw for the entire 2012 year :lol I kid of course but to think that much storyline "development" and "progression" happening on one Raw episode? This guy is an optimist


I know I'm pathetic. But I'm currently in Amsterdam and iv smoked alot weed today ( is that a 30 day suspension from forums due to a breach in the wellness policy, nah jokes I'm Randy Orton ) that's probably why I'm so optimistic


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Does anybody else have that feeling.....that they're about to get raped in the eyes and ears in a few hours?

As impossible as it seems, I have a feeling tonight's RAW will suck more ass than last weeks.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

For the love of god I hope someone like Jericho or Miz steals Cena's briefcase. Something. Anything to get away from the predictability. 

I'm going to vomit on the floor tonight when the inevitable I'm better than all those who snuck attack me and stole the title from me, I'm going to announce when I'm cashing in...promo from Cena happens tonight.

Plus, I'm begging WWE to enter AJ into the actual women's wrestling division. She knows how to wrestle and they ought to let her show it.

But I know the AJ/CM Punk/Bryan angle is going into Summerslam as well...but there was some movement in the angle...you know Bryan is going to be enraged that AJ counted the three count.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Hades1313 said:


> Does anybody else have that feeling.....that they're about to get raped in the eyes and ears in a few hours?
> 
> As impossible as it seems, I have a feeling tonight's RAW will suck more ass than last weeks.


Earlier in the thread I speculated on what I feel will happen on RAW tonight, none of which interests me. So tonight I'll be watching the 2012 USA Basketball team and Bad Girls Club instead of RAW. Then I can watch RAW later & skip all the parts that drag, which could very well be the majority of the show.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

I figure we will get more hype for Raw 1000 which I look forward to. Hopefully Kane does something instead of taking another pin.. I also have a feeling we will get a pretty cool legend return tonight, or maybe 2... I know they want to save it for Raw 1000 and pull out everything but thats a good way to hype up next week. 

I ALSO have a feeling Cena will be in the main event, and WIN. They will announce another huge stars return for next weeks RAW since they just fucking CANT leave anything a suprise.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Hades1313 said:


> Does anybody else have that feeling.....that they're about to get raped in the eyes and ears in a few hours?
> 
> As impossible as it seems, I have a feeling tonight's RAW will suck more ass than last weeks.


Nope. Last week was pretty much as bad as it gets and Im a fan of the love triangle... But we're prolly gunna get a punk Cena confrontation, some fallout from Punk AJ Bryan, I'm looking forward to see what ziggler has to say, also maybe we will find out who Sheamus next opponent is. Overall its probably a filler episode, just an average raw but it can't be worse than last week, that's incredibly hard to do.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Hades1313 said:


> Does anybody else have that feeling.....that they're about to get raped in the eyes and ears in a few hours?
> 
> *As impossible as it seems, I have a feeling tonight's RAW will suck more ass than last weeks*.


It's impossible.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Please do not drop Bryan from the title picture


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Well and Cena just tweeted he has huge announcement tonight about his brief case... Well Punk Cena here we come.


@JohnCena: I've got a huge announcement tonight on #Raw! LIVE 9/8 CT @USA_Network - Video: http://t.co/S4earUFf


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

If they do anything like the UFO DQ and the Control the Contract match tonight, I will definitely be watching RAW tonight.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*

@JohnCena: I've got a huge announcement tonight on #Raw! LIVE 9/8 CT @USA_Network - Video: http://t.com

We all know how his last announcement went... Well here comes Cena v Punk.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*

Gee, I wonder what it could possibly be.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*

Well, who didn't see this coming? There was no way he was cashing in the typical way.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> I figure we will get more hype for Raw 1000 which I look forward to. Hopefully Kane does something instead of taking another pin.. I also have a feeling we will get a pretty cool legend return tonight, or maybe 2... I know they want to save it for Raw 1000 and pull out everything but thats a good way to hype up next week.
> 
> I ALSO have a feeling Cena will be in the main event, and WIN. They will announce another huge stars return for next weeks RAW since they just fucking CANT leave anything a suprise.


Hopefully WWE doesn't announce the main ones in attendance. I know its over the net but there is still some surprise value without it being announced on TV. They did that shit back in 2007 and it felt like they were trying to do a last minute pop for ratings.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*

Wow stoked for this unk


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*

Calm down, Dixie.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*

HOLD THE FUCKING PHONE


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*

I'm honestly oozing of excitement. His announcements are always incredibly exciting........


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*

SO SHOCKED!!!!!!11


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Well and Cena just tweeted he has huge announcement tonight about his brief case... Well Punk Cena here we come.
> 
> 
> @JohnCena: I've got a huge announcement tonight on #Raw! LIVE 9/8 CT @USA_Network - Video: http://t.co/S4earUFf


Yeah he's gonna challenge Punk at Summerslam. I was expecting him to do it on the 1000th RAW, but maybe they're worried they won't have time.

As for the fallout from Punk/AJ/Bryan. I just want her to pick a dude already. I LOVE AJ, but they keep dragging this shit out. I'm waiting for Kane to just get pissed off, come out, beat the shit out of both of them, take AJ and say "If you two idiots don't wanna bang her I will!"


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

As much as I hate Cena, my hope is that when he does win the WWE title, it revolves around him, Block Lesnar and The Rock up until WM when it comes to a clash in a triple threat match for the title. I'd be okay with that, because it's something that won't last forever by any means and then the title can go back to the young super-stars.

My guess is that once it happens we'll see a big flush around the WHC with everybody from ADR, to Orton to Punk to Ziggler all fighting around it. It might also be a good time for the WWE to put the IC title around a guy like Bryan, somebody who can bring prestige back to the title and actually have a legit storyline. How about for a short time Punk and Bryan become tag team partners and go after the titles? 

To me, if the WWE does decide to use the WWE title for Cena, Brock and Rock they should use the stars being left out of that to bring back some prestige to the other titles in the WWE.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*

Let me guess, he's gonna go the "idiot route" and announce he'll cash the case in next week on the 1000th Raw.

Instead of being smart and NOT telling anyone because he's such a "stand up guy".


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*

Cena is the gift that keeps on giving. My renewed interest in wrestling depends solely on the shoulders of Daniel Bryan. Please do something good with him.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*



TheGreatOne. said:


> Wow stoked for this


You gonna be "stoked" when Cena makes Punk look like his bitch then pins Punk clean? It's coming. Believe me, it is coming.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*

OH MY GOD WHAT COULD IT POSSIBLY BE!

Was hoping it is his retirement speech.

One can hope.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*

Cant wait for this, it's going to change the landscape of the wwe universe for ever......


----------



## johncenaftw (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*

He'll anounce that 9 year old can gtfo TV, I'm going badass, and it's my time to win my first WWE championship, oh wait.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Well and Cena just tweeted he has huge announcement tonight about his brief case... Well Punk Cena here we come.
> 
> @JohnCena: I've got a huge announcement tonight on #Raw! LIVE 9/8 CT @USA_Network


Oh the suspense is enough to kill someone....


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*



iHoneyBea said:


> Let me guess, he's gonna go the "idiot route" and announce he'll cash the case in next week on the 1000th Raw.
> 
> Instead of being smart and NOT telling anyone because he's such a "stand up guy".



He'll probably start the announcement, get interrupted by Big Show and set up "that" as the main event for the evening and make the real announcement of Punk/Cena at Summerslam next week on episode 1000.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*

He's going to challenge Dolph Ziggler for his MITB briefcase so he can be the first person in history to hold both briefcases at the same time.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*

I can't HANDLE THE PRESSURE OF ANTICIPATION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*

"Im going to be noble and cash in my briefcase at straight up like a man! Rise Above Hate. Hustle Loyalty Respect! CM Punk soon you will hear, The Champ is Here!!!!!!!!!!"































Cena wins LOL


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Nothing was resolved last night... nothing was even closed to resolved last night. As a matter of fact nothing was even advanced last night so why would it be over? We are right back where we were last Monday.*


Really? It distinctly looked to me like AJ realized Punk only cared about his title (he snatched it from her without saying a word) and wasn't giving in to her attention whoring ways while Bryan continually pleaded with her throughout the match for help and went to her aid while it was in his best interest for her to be knocked out of the match. She also didn't look too pleased with Punk winning either. 

It was booked very nicely. If she is instrumental in the decision, people bitch that she's more important than the title, she's too powerful, etc, etc. If she does absolutely nothing people bitch that the entire angle was useless. In this fashion it's actually apparent that she'll only get the attention she wants from Bryan and she basically gave up on Punk after that match. With all the _"beat you over your head" _writing the WWE's has used, it seems subtle but it really wasn't.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*



Mister Excitement said:


> He's going to challenge Dolph Ziggler for his MITB briefcase so he can be the first person in history to hold both briefcases at the same time.



I think we have a winner.. This is all leanin toward Cena being the undisputed champion.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*

Raw's 1000th episode will be called RawstleMania I.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

SonoShion said:


> Please do not drop Bryan from the title picture


To be honest I think Bryan is done. Vince lives to destroy guys he didn't create.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*

I'm absolutely shocked and appalled that the same people who guaranteed Bryan was winning the title at MITB haven't fantasy booked him to wrestle both Punk and Cena at Summerslam in a triple threat. Guess they took their beating and accepted that humble pie.

"I mean, you never know, Cena might say he'll cash in at Raw 1000 and DA GOAT comes in a ruins the match and then bangs AJ afterwards."


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*

What's huge about announcing that he's gonna cash in his MITB contract at the 1000th RAW or Summerslam?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*



Mister Excitement said:


> He's going to challenge Dolph Ziggler for his MITB briefcase so he can be the first person in history to hold both briefcases at the same time.


This was actually one of the things I thought might be cool, not with a guy like Cena though. That, or you could have the champion or the MITB challenge each other in a winner takes all match.

The benefit for the champion being that he will at least get a chance to defend his title in a scheduled match instead of worrying about it being cashed in on him at random. And if he wins he'd still have a year to cash in MITB if he loses his title and could even do so if he loses a match to force a second fall. 

But again, that's not the kinda thing you're gonna do with John Cena. If it was younger superstars, it might be cool.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*



Carcass said:


> What's huge about announcing that he's gonna cash in his MITB contract at the 1000th RAW or Summerslam?


Not sure why thats a HUGE announcement either.

So its either whats posted above or the HUGE announcement from Cena would be he won the MITB match ONLY so nobody would get a "cheap" title win and he will forfeit his shot and "earn one" or something lame like that.

Or Cena will Finally announce the changing of MOnday Raw to Monday Night Raw: Staring John Cena


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Cenas big announcement.....For the first time ever...the MITB briefcase that was won at the MITB match, won't be the MITB briefcase that'll be holding the MITB contract in.

Or...for the first time ever....the MITB winner will get a WWE title match without even cashing in the MITB contract.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: John Cena Huge Announcement Tonight.*



Mister Excitement said:


> He's going to challenge Dolph Ziggler for his MITB briefcase so he can be the first person in history to hold both briefcases at the same time.


Yup. He'll win them both, challenge both CM Punk and Sheamus win both matches and become the undisputed champion.

This would not surprise me at all. They're all ready leaning towards unofficially ending the two brands. Guys are wrestling on every show now, and they don't have the draft anymore.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

"I speak to you, WWE Universe and members of the CENAation, at WWE Summerslam, I promise to RAPADOOO! and cash in *gets loud* MY MONEY IN THE BANK CONTRACT AND BECOME THE NEW WWE CHAMPION!"






*BRUSH YO MOUF WIT COLGATE~!*


----------



## johncenaftw (Jun 21, 2012)

I predict: Cena wins


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

I really hope there is something good on Nat Geo tonight, or I find some good herbs because I'm sensing a terrible mind fuck coming. That said, it can't be worse than last week's show. It would impossible to be that bad without losing viewers, I don't care what show it is or how much you love it. It's impossible.


----------



## 1illmatic (Jun 12, 2012)

Haven't got high hopes for tonight's Raw. Hope something big happens, not the same old shit.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

1illmatic said:


> Haven't got high hopes for tonight's Raw. Hope something big happens, not the same old shit.


Cena is one step away from the title. Same old shit personified.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

What I dont understand is when they have segments like the whole thing with Do You Wanna See Cole vs Lawler, the crowd goes nuts!?!?! Its like we all know what to expect each week and we all hate that kind of crap but the crowds love it.. Are the fans who go to the shows really that different from us? That might be one reason the shows get so bad.. If Vince is there and hears the huge pop for that stupid shit like Lawler and Cole, why put more effort into better shows lol?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

cyrus_cesar said:


> I really hope there is something good on Nat Geo tonight, or I find some good herbs because I'm sensing a terrible mind fuck coming. That said, it can't be worse than last week's show. *It would impossible to be that bad without losing viewers*, I don't care what show it is or how much you love it. It's impossible.


Not really, I predict ratings to be even better since cena won the MITB.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Is it me or is every Cena announcement a "huge announcement"? I bet it's going to change the face of the WWE, right?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> What I dont understand is when they have segments like the whole thing with Do You Wanna See Cole vs Lawler, the crowd goes nuts!?!?! Its like we all know what to expect each week and we all hate that kind of crap but the crowds love it.. Are the fans who go to the shows really that different from us?


Yes. It's a TV show they watch once a week then go about their life after. They're out just to have a good time and don't read into it. Think of musical tastes, plenty of people just like pop music to have a good time while others prefer a more deep experience.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> What I dont understand is when they have segments like the whole thing with Do You Wanna See Cole vs Lawler, the crowd goes nuts!?!?! Its like we all know what to expect each week and we all hate that kind of crap but the crowds love it.. Are the fans who go to the shows really that different from us? That might be one reason the shows get so bad.. If Vince is there and hears the huge pop for that stupid shit like Lawler and Cole, why put more effort into better shows lol?



Most of the time, it's 1 of 2 options, where 1 of the options is the obvious ones fans will choose.


That's like asking the fans: Do you want to see Cena vs Punk for the WWE title, or Punk-Bryan in an arm wrestling contest.

Obviously fans will say Cena-Punk.

The King-Cole thing was fans voting not to see Cole compete in a match,but to see Cole get embarrassed.

If they were to ask fans if they wanted to see Jinder vs Cole, fans would say no. But if it was some face that fans knew, they'd vote yes


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm actually on board with the idea that the announcement is going to be to challenge Ziggler for his briefcase. I say this because, Punk/Bryan/AJ isn't done and Vince wants it for the duration of the summer, so their feud is likely to end at Summerslam.

So where does that leave Cena in the Summerslam card? A match with Big Show? Doubt it. Jericho? Doubt it. Miz? Doubt it.


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

http://a-listsports.blogspot.com/2012/07/7-16-raw-preview-nine-nine-nine.html NINE NINE NINE ! Raw Preview !!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Call me crazy, but I can't see them letting Cena beat Punk clean if they do indeed face off at SS.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Really? It distinctly looked to me like AJ realized Punk only cared about his title (he snatched it from her without saying a word) and wasn't giving in to her attention whoring ways while Bryan continually pleaded with her throughout the match for help and went to her aid while it was in his best interest for her to be knocked out of the match. She also didn't look too pleased with Punk winning either.


*And that brings us exactly back to where we were after last Monday's Raw. *


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes, I suspect highly more what is AJ thinking, who does AJ side with BS. Only difference is I can see Bryan treating her nasty for counting to three.

I want AJ in a real match with other women all ready. Not some squash match with Vickie or Eve. She knows how to wrestle. Her FCW stuff was really good. Enough with making her out to be some ditzy sideshow.

It's amazing to me even when Vince gives air time to a woman he still doesn't use them right and makes them come off foolish.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It's going to suck because the huge Cena announcement will be Cena cashing in on Punk at the 1000th episode where Cena will win the WWE Championship. Why?

-They'll hype it up as something people want to see (which is true) but it will favor Cena this time around
-To create some lame ass way to have a "Raw Moment" to show for years to come
-To set up some program with him and Rock again or him and Lesnar again
-To not make Punk's reign look that bad that he has to lose it back to Cena
-Because they have nothing else left for Cena and, to an extent, Punk

It's coming, folks. I'm just going have to learn for these next few weeks to aceept it.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not sure who's "big announcements" are always the most underwhelming... John Cena's or Dixie Carters.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *And that brings us exactly back to where we were after last Monday's Raw. *


How's that? Last RAW we were left with her right in the middle without picking any favorites where last night she was obviously showing that she wasn't happy with Punk winning and looked worried about Bryan. It's easy to split Punk off from the entire thing at this point where it would be impossible last Monday. It's really night and day.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Every week Cena has some big announcement and every time it's not really big. ~___~


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> Call me crazy, but I can't see them letting Cena beat Punk clean if they do indeed face off at SS.


I'll call you crazy then. It'll probably take like three AA's and an STF or something, but I think whenever Punk and Cena do face off, Cena's going over. Punk's had his run and now I think WWE wants to shift back to status quo once again (in terms of the title anyway).

It's sad. I never thought I'd be bored of the prospect of an upcoming Punk/Cena feud, but I am. I know people are excited about it, but I think it's going to be lame respect stuff. I'm at the point where I just want Cena to get it over with and cash in tonight.

I hope the AJ angle is over. It was great while it lasted (most of it anyway) but now there's nowhere left to go with it. Time to move Bryan and AJ into something different. Hopefully Slater gets a good legend to job to and Ziggler gets some mic time. Time to build that boy up now he's got the briefcase. Splitting him from Vickie is step one.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> It's going to suck because the huge Cena announcement will be Cena cashing in on Punk at the 1000th episode where Cena will win the WWE Championship. Why?
> 
> -They'll hype it up as something people want to see (which is true) but it will favor Cena this time around
> -To create some lame ass way to have a "Raw Moment" to show for years to come
> ...


That is a Humongous ass in you're sig. I think it's too big to the point where it's gross, lol


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Intro with Cena interrupted by Dolph.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

This Raw is going to suck so bad.. I have no words to describe how much it will suck. Unless the GM is Steph with a REALLY revealing top.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Any rumours on who the returning legend will be this week?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Any rumours on who the returning legend will be this week?


That is what I am wondering also. Pretty much the only thing that I care about RAW tonight.


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

*John Cena Hyping A 'Huge Announcement' On RAW Tonight*

Credit: Twitter and E-Wrestling News

John Cena tweeted this afternoon, hyping a "huge announcement" for tonight's WWE RAW telecast. The announcement will deal with his Money in the Bank briefcase.

Cena tweeted: "I've got a huge announcement tonight on ?#Raw?! LIVE 9/8 CT @USA_Network"

Cena also linked a video he posted on Tout at http://www.tout.com/m/apgqq6?ref=twrb0uad

Well i guess we can all agree that this will be him cashing in his Money In The Bank at Summerslam and against CM Punk. Personally i'm not against this at all because we all know Cena/Punk is great when they are in the ring as they have great chemistry as well as working well with each other in promos to build the match. What i'd love though is for The Rock or Stone Cold Steve Austin to come out on Raw 1000 and announce they are special referee for Cena/Punk leading to Cena/Rock or Austin/Punk at WrestleMania 29, well i can dream can't i.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: John Cena Hyping A 'Huge Announcement' On RAW Tonight*

Like always, it'll be nothing special.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: John Cena Hyping A 'Huge Announcement' On RAW Tonight*

If only the announcement was his retirement, if only it was...


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> This Raw is going to suck so bad.. I have no words to describe how much it will suck. Unless the GM is Steph with no top.


fixed

&

Cena announcement will be, that he will be the first guy to announce his MITB match ahead of time and pulling through. (ignoring RVD in the process)


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena's announcement should be that he's cashing in his MITB at Summerslam, but he doesn't want the title he wants AJ's heart. They have a AJ on a Pole match at the PPV. Or maybe put her in a cage and have a ladder match with the key being the prize.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

John Cena presents: WWE Monday Night Raw


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

> John Cenas big announcement is rumored to be about his Money in the Bank contract, but others are saying it's about Raw 100.





> With Charlie Sheen likely done with twitter,WWE has been said to be real angry with this, they might have a Sheen parody on Raw tonight





> Tonights Raw is said to be booked heavy as WWE wants to make up for the "lost week of build" with Raw1000 next week having no storylines.


Interesting stuff


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

I am falling into the trap of thinking something interesting wiill happen tonight. Uh oh.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

dxbender said:


> Interesting stuff


They always do a fantastic job with parodies. Anyone remember how great that Rosie vs Trump match was? unk2


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Brye said:


> Every week Cena has some big announcement and every time it's not really big. ~___~


It's also never "historical," but he always says it is.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

If Charlie Sheen turns Cena heel, everything will be forgiven.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Any build or storyline for anyone will ultimately lead to them losing to Cena. :sad:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm surprised that people still care about Stephanie McMahon after she has gotten older & given birth multiple times. Doesn't that ruin the fantasy for the people that are usually the ones to lust over WWE Divas? I guess I had my stereotypes mixed up!

Slap some implants on a chick, put her on TV & she'll have fans for life...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Brye said:


> Every week Cena has some big announcement and *every time it's not really big.* ~___~


Must be why his wife left him.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> It's also never "historical," but he always says it is.


So Cena has entered the Dixie Carter School of Hyping Announcements?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Carcass said:


> Must be why his wife left him.


rimo

Well played, well played.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Carcass said:


> They always do a fantastic job with parodies. Anyone remember how great that Rosie vs Trump match was? unk2


fpalm

I'd done so much work to forget that...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

virus21 said:


> So Cena has entered the Dixie Carter School of Hyping Announcements?


I wish he'd enter the Dixie Carter School of Befriending Pregnant Junkies Who Clearly Dropped Out of Acting School On the First Day. At least that would be a change of pace for him.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

dixie carter ain't got shit on cena, john muder fucking cena is the king of no sell.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> I wish he'd enter the Dixie Carter School of Befriending Pregnant Junkies Who Clearly Dropped Out of Acting School On the First Day. At least that would be a change of pace for him.


Wouldnt that be charity work that Cena already does and WWE keeps on reminding us?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Wouldnt that be charity work that Cena already does and WWE keeps on reminding us?


I would hope that none of the Make-A-Wish kids are pregnant junkies.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Can't they just do the Cena/Federline feud again?


----------



## DNoD (May 29, 2012)

John Cena's big announcment is that a handle has been added onto his MITB briefcase.

On a serious note, it'll be that he'll cash in his MITB briefcase at WM29. Although I wouldn't put it past the WWE if they make people challenge Cena for the briefcase, and put it as the main event of every PPV.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Brye said:


> Can't they just do the Cena/Federline feud again?












I'd mark. Again.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm surprised two hours before the show and no one knows what legend may be on tonight and who may be the GM. I'm hoping we get a good
Raw. Hopefully we get a lot of story development and More feuds developed(wishful thinking)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> I would hope that none of the Make-A-Wish kids are pregnant junkies.


I mean Cena already does charity work, so it wouldn't be out of character for him


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

DNoD said:


> John Cena's big announcment is that a handle has been added onto his MITB briefcase.


You mean Cena overcame the odds and re-attached the handle to the briefcase??? I bet we get a good 10 minute video/promo on it too!! Can't wait!!! :no::no:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brye said:


> Any build or storyline for anyone will ultimately lead to them losing to Cena. :sad:


Eh, the moment Cena grabbed the case it was clear he's going to win the title, only question is when; either at Raw 1000 or Summerslam. The only way he doesn't win after using the case is if Big Show or some other heel interferes and then it'll just lead to a three-way match where Cena wins anyway. 

Good news is maybe they'll settle the fuck down on cramming AJ down our throats and the WWE will actually mean something again. By the end of the night I'll bet you we're all going to feel like this though:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dolph taking that bump and then managing to still be alive and then crawl over Tensai back into the ring was EPIC.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Is it worth staying up for this tonight?

I may watch the first half an hour then see?


----------



## HEELBellaArmy (May 8, 2012)

I hope Slaterjobs to Lex Luger tonight.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mainboy said:


> Is it worth staying up for this tonight?
> 
> I may watch the first half an hour then see?


Come on, Mainboy! Take the fuckery like a man!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Hades1313 said:


> You mean Cena overcame the odds and re-attached the handle to the briefcase??? I bet we get a good 10 minute video/promo on it too!! Can't wait!!! :no::no:


Don't forget he respects the troops.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Wow another Cena "Big Announcement"?, I guess we will be looking forward to it won't we?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Eh, the moment Cena grabbed the case it was clear he's going to win the title, only question is when; either at Raw 1000 or Summerslam. The only way he doesn't win after using the case is if Big Show or some other heel interferes and then it'll just lead to a three-way match where Cena wins anyway.
> 
> Good news is maybe they'll settle the fuck down on cramming AJ down our throats and the WWE will actually mean something again. By the end of the night I'll bet you we're all going to feel like this though:


Lol, ziggler sells like no other, Jesus he almost did a damn cartwheel in mid air.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mainboy said:


> Is it worth staying up for this tonight?
> 
> I may watch the first half an hour then see?


Look back at the last few Raws and then ask yourself that


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Cena did it for the wwe universe!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> Come on, Mainboy! Take the fuckery like a man!


:lol 

I have Oral Surgery tomorrow . So i need to be out of my bed early. 

Fuck It i will stay up for this (Y)


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> :lol
> 
> I have Oral Surgery tomorrow . So i need to be out of my bed early.
> 
> Fuck It i will stay up for this (Y)


:matt <- this guy thinks you made a good decision


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> :matt <- this guy thinks you made a good decision


:lol


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Just had a thought that may not have been brought up yet; Does anyone think WWE would give Cena the belt as more of a draw to the 1000th episode? Or give him a match for the belt on that episode? God, I fucking hope not.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> :lol
> 
> I have Oral Surgery tomorrow . So i need to be out of my bed early.
> 
> Fuck It i will stay up for this (Y)


If its anything close to last week, god bless you're soul. Lol good luck though!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Walk-In said:


> I'm surprised that people still care about Stephanie McMahon after she has gotten older & given birth multiple times. Doesn't that ruin the fantasy for the people that are usually the ones to lust over WWE Divas? I guess I had my stereotypes mixed up!
> 
> *Slap some implants on a chick, put her on TV & she'll have fans for life...*


Well, if she's also: cute, a McMahon, a damn fine heel, and one-half of an insanely entertaining power-couple... I guess.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> If its anything close to last week, god bless you're soul. Lol good luck though!


I will watch the first half an hour then decide either to go to bed and catch up with the rest tomorrow after my oral surgery or stay up and watch it (Y)


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Raw takes place in Vegas tonight, any chance of raw roulette?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Heath Slater or bust.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't feel like watching monday night fuckery. wwe is kinda alienating me from the product ,


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, it's time for those of us who live outside the US/Canada and are still sane to go to sleep now. I seriously wonder about people who stay up for Raw anymore, with next week being the exception of course. Anyways, I'm so fucking excited for John Cena's big announcement. I can only wonder what it's going to be. I really have no idea at all but I sure can't wait to find out. 

#CeNation

:cena2


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The final two hour edition of RAW. Pretty crazy.

I can't believe we're doing three hours though. WWE will learn the hard way that that will not help them whatsoever. At all.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

Mark it in your diaries folks. This is the last RAW where WWE maintained a semblance of sanity. From next week onwards, they will do all they can to kill themselves, including a 3 hour and 15 minute weekly RAW (you know they HAVE to overrun), and the over indulgence on this new Tout in the name of "fan interaction" that no fan asked for.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

wonder if the How Bad Is Raw thread will get some more love after tonights show. If we are stuck with Show and Cena and DB and Punk and same old then i can see that.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

wheelysteve said:


> Mark it in your diaries folks. This is the last RAW where WWE maintained a semblance of sanity. From next week onwards, they will do all they can to kill themselves, including a 3 hour and 15 minute weekly RAW (you know they HAVE to overrun), and the over indulgence on this new Tout in the name of "fan interaction" that no fan asked for.


They'll be back to 2 hours by the end of the year. WWE is already expecting it.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

Hades1313 said:


> They'll be back to 2 hours by the end of the year. WWE is already expecting it.


I really really hope so, I'd hate to see them do irrepairable damage, but going on past experience, you know how stubborn Vinnie Mac is.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Vintage now on SS3


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Is Moz on the show tonight? :bryan


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Well, it's time for those of us who live outside the US/Canada and are still sane to go to sleep now. I seriously wonder about people who stay up for Raw anymore, with next week being the exception of course. Anyways, I'm so fucking excited for John Cena's big announcement. I can only wonder what it's going to be. I really have no idea at all but I sure can't wait to find out.
> 
> #CeNation
> 
> :cena2


bboy would be so proud of you.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Cena is such a real swell guy.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Domenico said:


> Is Moz on the show tonight? :bryan


He's going one on one with Dilph Zoggler.


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

RAW WILL SUCK!!

Because GOD is not apart of the show. 
COME BACK MASTER, RAW IS NOT THE SAME WITHOUT YOU!!1


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

any spoilers on legend/s showin tonight? Sorry if have done so


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Against better judgement, i decided to stay up for tonight, but honestly, if RAW tonight is as bad as last week, then fuck my life.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Expecting shit so hopefully I won't be too disappointed, though it has happened the past month or so haha. Hopefully the legend will be someone more exciting this week


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Domenico said:


> Is Moz on the show tonight? :bryan


Moz is scheduled to be there. Can't wait for Miz and Jericho's band Mozzy.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Seeing as Summer Slam usually lights a fire under their asses I'm hoping tonight's RAW is actually decent.


----------



## e1867247 (Jul 12, 2012)

would it kill you to skip this episode and watch it on youtube? would it kill you to miss the annoying commercials or the usual brodus clay segment? why torture yourself?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

random note but i miss seeing the shooting star press. Evans was great but i dont exactly miss him, more so just the move lol


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

14 mins


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Tonight's RAW will either be a great way to hype and prepare for RAW 1000 and the future or be the opposite and be bad. Hopefully its good.

Oh and after tonight, RIP 2 hr RAWs.

_(Until WWE realizes that it was mistake to go 3 and run back to 2)_


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

13 minutes.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Surely it can't be worse than last week but then again it is WWE.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone else read about Val Venis and The Godfather possibly appearing on Raw tonight?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I have an RL friend going to this RAW


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I've seen these last 5 minutes from this episode of NCIS at least 10 times before RAW.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Domenico said:


> Is Moz on the show tonight? :bryan


I really hope to see me some Moz tonight! Moz fucking rules!


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

My money is on the main event to be a tag match, Cena, Punk, Sheamus vs Ziggler, Bryan and Del Rio


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

wondering if i should watch USA basketball and Walking Dead season 2 over raw. Meh i'll watch cant be as bad as last week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alright. Surprise me with an ok show WWE.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Creepy Crawl said:


> I really hope to see me some Moz tonight! Moz fucking rules!


Wait, are the Muppets coming back to Raw?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Here. We. Um, line?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Here we go


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we go


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I really hope this is the last time I have to hear that horrible Nickleback song.

I'm hoping for a new set as well.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Here we go! fuckery, fuckery, quack, quack!!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope this is the last week we have that opening and theme.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

HERE WE GO


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Here we go. Hopefully its not a shit show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Random Raw Supershows in order to use Smackdown talent to fill shows lol.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

WELCOME TO MONDAY NIGHT RAW!!!!!!! :vince


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Cena vs Big Show?

Ughhh


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

cena troll look was strong there


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

CM Punk in the main event? YES!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena face is so stupid


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I sense some major fuckery is going to take place tonight fpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Punk vs show


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

God I want to slap John Cena's face


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Embrace yourself to be mind raped by WWE's imcopetence.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh boy starting the show right


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Punk vs. Big Show. They're already telling you the main event is going to be depressing.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Will CM Punk get knocked out so Cena can cash in tonight? Surely not.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Punk gets to main event sweet!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

PUNK :mark:


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

RIP CM Punk


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

::clears throat:: BEST IN THE WOOOORLD!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Jobberwacky said:


> Here we go! fuckery, fuckery, quack, quack!!


You know WWE. They always do it WITH THE GREATEST OF EASE!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Punk


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Welp looks like CM Punk will lose tonight..


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

So Punk is in the main event.

So that means he'll have a segment with Cena.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

That could be a great match. Punk wearing the same tights as he did in his shoot in the same building.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That shot of Cena with the briefcase....just...LOL! L-O-FUCKING-L!!! 

It was almost worth Cena winning just for that dopey picture.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome to Monday Night Fuckery!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk and Big Show?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Punk opening and closing RAW? Hmm...

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Punk in the main event! Rejoice!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

PUNK!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Thank God,Cena didn't start off the show.Show vs Punk seen it...Show taps out to the Anaconda Vice.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Each time there's fuckery im going to down a shot


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dark_Link said:


> Embrace yourself to be mind raped by WWE's imcopetence.


Most people here are used to it. or enjoy pain way to much.


Nice sig by the way


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Not interested in seeing Big Show in...anything


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh fuck Big Show....remember last time Punk was in a feud with Big Show? It did not end too well.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Cena's winning the title tonight.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cena's face was absolutely spectacular.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

impartial my ass AJ screwed Bryan


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Love the We Cena Nuff poster


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Showtime!


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*this should be pretty cool i cant wait for tonight! and its starting with Punk! awesome cant wait to hear what he says!*


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Not what you said about Las Vegas a couple of years ago.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes. Remind us how awful you are now Punk.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

chaaaaaange...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Punk reminding us of better times


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

and ever since that Punk what has changed. Cena is still owning Raw and PPV's


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Heres the part where CM Punk carries Big Show to a decent match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A year ago....Pipe Bomb. My how a year changes things.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I dropped a Pipebomb...I started a revolution" 

yeeeah, and nothing changed. 

Love you Punk, but you didn't make this shit cool again like you said you would. 

He's a Bret Hart champion instead of the Steve Austin Champion we all wanted.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

C...M...PUNK!


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*i love the whole Pipe bomb thing! and of course AJ is always confused! and it did begin a year ago *


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

At least he remembered what made him famous...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Boring.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Good promo is good.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Punk. Is. Boring.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Whelp Cena winning tonight or next week


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Please retire Big Show.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Well we've got our Summerslam main event guys.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*great! here comes that sore loser big show!!!*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena to cash in right here :troll


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Welllll it's napping here comes Big Show


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh god when will Big Show go away...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Screeching hault.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Episode number 9-9-9? Herman Cain should have guest starred.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

wow, cm punk has gone so stale in only a year, so weird. 

IDK why he considers himself the best in the world, hes not the best at anything


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Big Show? Ugh...kill me.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> That shot of Cena with the briefcase....just...LOL! L-O-FUCKING-L!!!
> 
> It was almost worth Cena winning just for that dopey picture.



SUPRIIIIIIEYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cornette


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

what fucking business does this fat cunt have here?


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Striketeam said:


> Please retire Big Show.


this


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Shit. Big Show, Cena and Punk. Triple threat of absolute boredom.

KO punch, Cena cash-in. Everyone dies a little inside.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*sounds like Show is a sore loser and just cant handle the pressure!!!*


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I wish Punk would stop making those stupid little girl faces.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Can Big Show just fucking retire already? He's completely pointless


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does Big Show still wear that goofy get up?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

What were they chanting


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

If Cena is the WWE Champion on Raw's 1000th episode, WE RIOT!


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

Punk is the cure for sleepless


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

He is still awesome even though he didn't change a damn thing except turn into what he was cutting the promo on...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Big Show with some good heel heat


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

zomg this is already lik teh worst raw evar lol ami doin it rite guise


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Seems like a good crowd so far.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*of course show would "cash it in right now!!!" figures he would say something like that *


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ugh, can they just fire the fat shit?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah Punk. Pipebomb. Hopefully we can get you back to what you were those days.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

good promo from punk so far...fuck you haters who say its stale


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk telling it like it is to Big Show


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Horseshoes and hand greandes''? Is Punk reading from the book of John Cena promo's?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I didn't think it was possible but I I'm pretty sure big show talks even slower than he moves in the ring...

It's like he is speaking in slow motion...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dan the Tank05 said:


> *sounds like Show is a sore loser and just cant handle the pressure!!!*


He can't handle the _Lation Heat_.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Can we please just get Punk as far away as possible from Big Slow? The last thing he needs a feud with this waste of space.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I love this crowd. BIG SHOW SUCKS


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm just saying...


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Fuck Big Show


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Jobberwacky said:


> SUPRIIIIIIEYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cornette












Derp o'clock.


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> good promo from punk so far...fuck you haters who say its stale


What?!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Big Show just screams the cure of insomnia, radiating out of his pores.... Not that Punk is any better.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Really though, why is Big Show in the main event?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I already have a migraine.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Big show is speaking the truth


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This is actually a good promo nice job by both men


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

HUSH YOUR FUCKING MOUTH PAUL WHITE!!


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Ugh, can they just fire the fat shit?


*that would be amazing! he has lost his touch! He is just talking bullshit!*


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Big Show telling the TRUTH.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Big Show spoke truth there. Must admit.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

I knew this was going to be part of a storyline


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

"I could care less"

I hate that phrase so much.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

big show just dropped a pipebomb


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Since when is Show so smart?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I really like how they're acknowledging Cena being treated better than Punk...adds a lot to Punk's character development


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Both Show and Punk are right in their promos tonight.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Punk made the same point about being a part of a machine some months ago didn't he?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Big Show could care less!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Show going to knock punk out to help cena? some heel turn this was...


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

They're definitely going somewhere with the "You're overshadowed by John Cena" thing, hopefully it will spice up their feud towards Summerslam.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh god no, Punk v Show match? Please say it ain't so...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

that wasn't a pipe bomb. You can't fool us.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

"WELL THATS JUST UR OPINION"

big show sucks


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Is there a point to this?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The Big Show just won RAW


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Big Show would kill CM Punk with one punch and I'm not talking about the kayfabe knockout one.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big Show just stating every IWC guy's nightmare.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*WOW!!! Show is gonna knock out Punk???? i dont see that happening for some reason...*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Decent opening segment


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol that actually wasn't a horrible opening.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I thought Lawler didn't drink...


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

big pipebomb = regular bomb?


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Seeds of either a Punk or Cena turn ... think about it ...


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Haha okay okay I admit it; that was funny Big Show.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I think john Cena will cash in tonight. Just so the can have him go in to episode 1000 as champion.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Punk is turning heel it seems.

Keeps on building at him being behind Cena.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Lawler screwed that up..


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Big show owned punk right there*


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn i liked how they acknowledged how punk is overshadowed by cena.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Would anybody be surprised if Cena cashed in tonight so that they could have their golden boy be the champion on the 1000th episode?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Decent opening.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd actually rather see Punk vs. Big Show at Summerslam instead of Punk vs. Cena.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

What's up with Kofi's shirt?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> Derp o'clock.



Make a wish Johnny?? :vince


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE knowledging Cena being treated better than Punk = CM Punk rumours heel turn are real?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

That was actually not a bad promo...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> ''Horseshoes and hand greandes''? Is Punk reading from the book of John Cena promo's?


thats how the cliche goes...durrrrr


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Enjoyed that promo a lot. Good stuff.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

A tag time title match that's different


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Please be AW please be AW.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Decent opening segment. Big Show did pretty well as did Punk.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

God please Let the Prime Time Playas win the tag belts!


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

Why do I feel like this Raw isn't going to suck? My hometown crowd better prove me right.


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

Is Lawler drunk? He can barely string a sentence together.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

What's going on? From what I can gather, Punk reminds everyone that he had a moment of awesome a year ago, and then Big Show lumbers in and starts speaking scripted truth...is that right? (my 15 min wait is still in progress)

Sounds good.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What a surprise another random tag title match to a team that probably hasn't earned shit to be in the match.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Please tell me they are gonna lose the titles.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

You guys see Lil Jimmy's suit he has on?

Bruh lookin balla


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

So they won't defend the tag team titles on a PPV, but they will on Raw?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> WWE knowledging Cena being treated better than Punk = CM Punk rumours heel turn are real?


Wasn't it the entire promo of Punk saying he was being overshadowed by guys like Cena that pretty much turned him face in the first place?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Not a bad promo but a dumb ending. Expecting a lame DQ finish with Cena coming out to announce he will cash it in next week or at SS


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I don't know what was worse, the Olympic basketball broadcast on ESPN sucking Obama's dick because he's at the game and a basketball fan or CM Punk and Big Show "shoot promos" on each other.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Punk should have a huge moment next week while Fatass can get beaten up.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

wow Lawler: "please don't make him angry" :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I hope we get to see AW tonight. Dude was hilarious at yesterday's event.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't stand when WWE changes the look of the titles and they end up looking much worse than the previous design.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

alex6992 said:


> They're definitely going somewhere with the "You're overshadowed by John Cena" thing, hopefully it will spice up their feud towards Summerslam.


There's nothing that can help this feud. This will be ass.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why didn't they defend the title last night? Shows how much WWE is so-called "interested" in rebuilding the tag division.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So are we not getting a gm tonight?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

King Slayer said:


> I think john Cena will cash in tonight. Just so the can have him go in to episode 1000 as champion.



Ugh, I hate to say it but that actually sounds plausible.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> I'd actually rather see Punk vs. Big Show at Summerslam instead of Punk vs. Cena.


You might just get your wish. If Cena takes the title off Punk before Summerslam I fully expect Cena vs Rock II for the title.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Good promo by both men, both spoke the truth. Tag titles, Show/Punk and maybe even Cena will be good tonight.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

THIS AINT TACO BELL, YOU CANT JUST HOP ACROSS THE BORDER LIKE THAT!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

David Banner said:


> What a surprise another random tag title match to a team that probably hasn't earned shit to be in the match.


Darren Young and Titus O'neil. They won a number one contendership match about a month back.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

GothicBohemian said:


> What's going on? From what I can gather, Punk reminds everyone that he had a moment of awesome a year ago, and then Big Show lumbers in and starts speaking scripted truth...is that right? (my 15 min wait is still in progress)
> 
> Sounds good.


It does sound good when you put it like that, but it was somehow not good.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Dark Knight Rises vs Total Recall coming up


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for that team that lost clean last night to win the titles.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I think Cena will tease a cash in tonight. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

awesome promo from both Punk and Big Show , especially Punk , he should stick to his "smartass" style promos and not WWE style promos 

I hope Punk keeps giving more of these segments 


btw , anyone else felt a spike to the balls when Big Show's music hit ? I really wanted Punk to talk about the 1000th episode and hint to a confrontation with Rock or any other legend , even of he took shots at Rock to plant the seeds for next week , but one show's music hit i felt disappointed (a bit)


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> I hope we get to see AW tonight. Dude was hilarious at yesterday's event.


This. AW was freaking hilarious last night.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey, what are the tag champs called now ? "Little Boom" or "Jimmy Boom"?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

LVblizzard said:


> So they won't defend the tag team titles on a PPV, but they will on Raw?


Apparently. XD



Y2-Jerk said:


> So are we not getting a gm tonight?


I think we'll get one during one of the filler segments.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Ph3n0m said:


> You might just get your wish. If Cena takes the title off Punk before Summerslam I fully expect Cena vs Rock II for the title.


lol I meant for the title.

But Cena vs. Rock II wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm really expecting Cena to take the belt off of Punk, but with them adding this aspect to the story line, it adds doubt. I doubt either will turn heel, but if this is the story line they go with, Cena will definitely play more of a heel role.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

VOTE CHRISTIAN


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

Punk in 2013 = That guy that did that shoot promo a couple years back


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

US, IC, or Divas? 

Does it matter? 

I guess IC just so I can see Christian.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol that poll will be rigged


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

How about all of them?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't bother. The poll is fixed.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Gee thanks King, i'll do that right now

www.wwewellyoutube.wwe//wwe.com

server not found


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Layla, get the title off Layla.Give it to AJ LEE!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Everyone vote for a diva's title match!


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Amazing_Cult said:


> You guys see Lil Jimmy's suit he has on?
> 
> Bruh lookin balla


Lil Jimmy beastmode


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Tim Legend said:


> I didn't think it was possible but I I'm pretty sure big show talks even slower than he moves in the ring...
> 
> It's like he is speaking in slow motion...



Thought it was me, everything feels slower tonight.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Voting for Divas of course, would love for a title of such prestige to be on the 1000th RAW


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

AW on my screen. Now we're making money.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Whens Evan Bourne comming back


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Fuck your poll! After we got that disaster Named Cole vs Lawler.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Jerry Lawler's tongue grow three sizes since last night? Can't speak a word without stumbling.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The design of the belts is fine with the two titan helmets but why the fuck are they bronze?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*i dont think show will win but you never know. and if he does knock out Punk, i dont see Cena cashing in because he is so babyface and too "nice" in my opinion!!!*


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Time for AW to shine!


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Poll is going to be 85/5/5/5


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh for fucks sake vote b on that proposition


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Interesting poll. I'd love to see a decent length diva match, but I want Santino to lose his title and the only way that ever happens is if he ever defends it. Decisions decisions..


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Wooo! Let's get a Santino match next week /sarcasm


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I love Kofi's theme.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WHY THE FUCK SHOULD ONLY ONE OF THOSE 3 TITLES BE DEFENDED ON A FUCKING THREE HOUR SHOW?!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Bold statement by Michael Cole regarding the permanence of the extra hour.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Make dat money


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

"The last 2 hour monday night RAW Ever! " Betya anything we go back to 2hr by the end of the year


I LOVE THE PRIME TIME PLAYERS. #MILLIONSOFDOLLARS


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

YES YES YES YES! AW


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

AW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And nobody gives two fucks about these teams.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

well at least AW cant make racist comments because then he would be a hypocrite


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

iwatchwrestling said:


> This. AW was freaking hilarious last night.


"ROSA MENDES CAN'T DANCE!"

:lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice, the Nation of Domination is back.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Aw :fpalm:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God those tag titles look awful.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder what new material AW will have since he can't use racial stereotypes because he would be making fun of himself lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Fuck yes, my man AW!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

NOW WE MAKIN' MONEY!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

make money money money


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

IAAMMM BLACK Y'ALL AND IAM BLACK YALL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't like the prime time playas but I do like AW i'm so conflicted


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

YO AW,is the new Don King of the WWE!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

2 generic and boring wrestlers. I hope they don't win the Tag Team Titles.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

#MillionsofDollars wont trend at all during this match, but be sure cole will mention that it is at least 5 times.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Prime Time Playa's look kinda gay... #*****


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*truth and Kofi better win!*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I bet you PTP wins and that's why they lost last night. Fucking Vince.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

AW killing their heat.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This some black on black crime right here, dawg.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Prime Time Players : lets see a title change lol


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Can AW just not call the match on his own?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> AW killing their heat.


AW IS their heat.


----------



## Evilpengwinz (Dec 19, 2011)

That poll *facepalm*. My hopes for RAW 1000 have just gone down significantly.

If only one of the US, Intercontinental, and Divas titles is defended, epic fail.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I miss the heel R Truth chararter. This face Character is so boring.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy crap AW, go away.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I want AW to win the tag titles by himself. And work with the headset mic on.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

UknowWho said:


> I wonder what new material AW will have since he can't use racial stereotypes because he would be making fun of himself lol


Did you hear his Mexican jokes last night? They were endless.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Makes last night's match with AW even more pointless...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *The Prime Time Playa's look kinda gay... #*****


#it doesn't make them a bad person.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Show will get DQ'd and beat down Punk, Cena will make the save and tease a MITB cash in to end the show


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Get rid of the Primetime Players and bring back Cryme Tyme.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

geez John Cena needs to lay off the spray tan.

/oldjoke


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why do people like AW. He's awful.


TripleG said:


> God those tag titles look awful.


I've always said they look like shit and pennies mixed together.


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *The Prime Time Playa's look kinda gay... #*****


You mean gay as in happy?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

MOVE FOO


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Four blacks in a ring at the same time!?

The fuck?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

MOVE, FOOL! :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Black Cena still works for WWE? Damn


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *The Prime Time Playa's look kinda gay... #*****


Thank god your kind is slowly vanquishing.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

ihate the prime time players but I am marking out for AW miced up


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

TAG OUT TAG OUT!

Yes, Tag Out while you are on the mat.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Four blacks in a ring at the same time!?
> 
> The fuck?


It's the Affirmative Action portion of Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

AW is becoming the only thing to enjoy on Raw. :lmao


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Anybody just notice the terrible miss on that knee to the head?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I love AW, hope he combs Darren's fro again. #MILLIONSOFDOLLARS


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

AW is gold.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

why is aw employed?


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Random045 said:


> You mean gay as in happy?


They lookin' kinda Fruit Booty-ish


----------



## thrillz. (Feb 1, 2007)

Aww hell naw


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I miss heel Truth. They ruined his character.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

a tag team move  wow i am shocked. hate Kofi and Truth together. Heck Darren Young and Titus had a story of how they joined forces. did they ever explain why Kofi and Jimmy teamed up


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I love AW


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

what is the poll;imissed it -not like it matters


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

AW is fucking awesome


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

LVblizzard said:


> Anybody just notice the terrible miss on that knee to the head?


That was a spilt but Young sold it anyway. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i get so sick of hearing "they are rolling" every single time it goes to a commercial break during a tag match.


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

#Millionsofdollars baby!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Four blacks in a ring at the same time!?
> 
> The fuck?


I know it's fucking crazy right? As though blacks are accepted as equal or some shit...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Prime Time Jobbers and AW suck cock. Big melting, salty, milky way cock.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey - Is the Moz on the show tonight?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

AW distracts too much from the match. It comes off as him being more important than what's happening in the ring. It's almost like he's the manager for PTP in order to get over instead of getting his team over. That's most likely creative's fault, though.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I love Kofi's theme.


SOS...MY NAME AIN'T SHELTON!!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Fucking ptp is annoying. I like AW though. He's funny as fuck. He should be Raw's GM


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*wow this match is so black*


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> I want AW to win the tag titles by himself. And work with the headset mic on.


I'd watch that for 3 hours. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

TripleG said:


> God those tag titles look awful.


Just thought I'd thank you now because your two latest videos are giving me something to watch during commercials.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

little jimmy is white. who would have thought?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta love AW!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Tedious said:


> I know it's fucking crazy right? As though blacks are accepted as equal or some shit...


There is a white guy judging them...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SoupMan Prime said:


> a tag team move  wow i am shocked. hate Kofi and Truth together. Heck Darren Young and Titus had a story of how they joined forces. did they ever explain why Kofi and Jimmy teamed up


They have the same color skin


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Waiting for three letters to come out of AW's mouth...


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

DBizzle said:


> Hey - Is the *Moz* on the show tonight?


Dolan?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

AW for GM. Please.

It's all about the headset mic.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Impact commercials on raw always make me smile..


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*everyone should vote "B" PLEASE! i want to see Christian shine on that night!*


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

magusnova said:


> There is a white guy judging them...


... You?


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking at R-Truth now makes me sad compared to how awesome he was last year.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lil Johnny > Lil Jimmy


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

DARREN! DARREN! DARREN!

:lmao


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Some GEEKs already complaining.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Impact commercials. Too bad retards and little kids don't watch anything without John Cena on it.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Somebody should bring a bucket of kfc to the ring. And the match will turn into fatal 4 way.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

DARREN! DARREN! DARREN!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I not voting in that poll


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Kofi and Truth are really rolling tonight! sucks its on commercial but i have a feeling they will win! now that its back Kofi is in trouble atm but he will pick it up!*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

So AW is back tonight? Wonderful!

Right now, I'm seeing the Punk/Big Show bit. It's alright, not as strong as I hoped, but still better than the average Raw promo.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> ... You?


LMAO


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't know how I feel about this "managing from the mic" thing. It feels awkward.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

TONIGHT THE PTP WILL BE PLAYING THE ROLE OF THE LAPD!

I fucking can't :lol


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> They lookin' kinda Fruit Booty-ish


Must be their purple trunks.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> SOS...I EAT UP SHELTON!!!


Fixed that for you. Look up "Kofi Kingston theme misheard lyrics" on YouTube...gold.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"AW more animated than usual tonight"

Did you not here him at the PPV last night, Cole?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

What the fuck is Lawler on?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

"Don't put your hands on my people"

AW ftw


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*AW needs that headset taken away! he is worse than Vickie!!!!*


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

Missing Link is in the ring!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol @ AW :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"Let me take care of that fro for you bro." lolol.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

"Hey, Ref! Don't y'all put yo hands on ma people!"


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lmfao Aw is too awesome


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Black Cena's gotta look nice!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

dat fro


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Gotta
Keep that FRO looking spiffy


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

good ddt...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dan the Tank05 said:


> *AW needs that headset taken away! he is worse than Vickie!!!!*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG AW :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Young broke up the tag...isn't that an automatic DQ?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Titus O'Neil is greener than a hipster, socialist, extremist.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

AW taking care of the fro. :lmao


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I love how Kofi still gets chants.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Why would lil jimmy be the name of the finisher move?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

what happened to Mason Ryan. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

AW rules. 

Darren Young sucks


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

And not a single fuck was given about the number 1 contenders.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank God Kofi and Truth won.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

What?? Come on...


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Did he just call Truths finisher the Little Jimmy?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know...AW's guys never seem to win.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Did anyone just hear Lawler?

"R-Truth has been waiting like a caged animal!"


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

You gotta be fucking kidding me


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dammit, why can't an actual tag team be the tag champs?


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

aaand the black people win.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

HAHAHAHA AW.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

UR BLINDER THAN STEVIE WONDER :lmao


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

"Tap out Bob Marley!"

"Ref you're blinder than Stevie Wonder!" 

So fucking great!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh well once again a real tag team with a manager is treated like crap and a odd tag team that was threw together for the hell of it wins.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

AW is fucking hilarious and thats obvious but gah pick a better tag team for him


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So AJ's in her pajamas or something? Guess it's past her bedtime.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

finally AJ is on Raw


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

aj doesnt look crazy right now


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

:lmao: BLINDER THAN STEVIE WONDER :lmao:

I love AW, did I hear him tell the ref "FUCK YOU?"


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

AJ looking hot as always


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

AW is gold.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Is AJ's mission to make everybody wanna fuck her or something? Just because she has a cute face, big deal my dog has a cute face too. She has no boobs, simple as that.


----------



## Pol93 (Jul 13, 2012)

I called it last night- A.W got some funny one liners in at MITB, which made the crowd laugh, so WWE would tell him to stop doing it. 

Not a single one-liner tonight.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Eve lookin good.

Yum.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

No more crazy AJ?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

EVE WITH THE MASSIVE ETHER


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I forgot the can't say bitch


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did somebody backstage get a text message? I thought I heard a chime.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Her partner is going to be jericho calling it now


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol eve is taller than bryan


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Payback is apparently insanely hot according to Eve


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

AJ + Eve. 
Instant boner.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I just hope CM Punk isn't a part of this AJ crap anymore.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

EVE!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Payback is hot as fuck, I guess.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Bryan be pimpin...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

So... Payback is a mentally imbalanced young woman?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Is AJ's mission to make everybody wanna fuck her or something? Just because she has a cute face, big deal my dog has a cute face too. She has no boobs, simple as that.


Dat Vic Steamboat fetish.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Is AJ back to normal now?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah punk is definitely out of this. Bryan and aj are gunna be together.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

da fuck? D Bry going back to face? After summerslam everyone is going to be exactly back to what they were a year ago before the Punk shoot.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So...is Bryan still trying to go for the WWE Title or what?


----------



## Pol93 (Jul 13, 2012)

Wouldn't it have been great if Bryan had just bluntly said "a bitch?" as soon as Eve said "payback is exactly what you are, AJ".


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank God Punk is done with this shit.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> Payback is hot as fuck, I guess.


go outside and get some standards.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> Thank god your kind is slowly vanquishing.


sounds to me like youre a bitter re-joiner...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Marking. Out.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

What a nice guy. D-Bry loses last night and he still appreciates AJ.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Eve looks hot as usual*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Medo said:


> *wow this match is so black*


I see what you did there.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*LAPD!?!?! that was hilarious!!!*


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder if Chyna will be part of the DX reunion?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like AJ is moving on from Punk


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Austin needs to appear next week.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Does RAW start an hour earlier or finish an hour later next week?


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Is AJ's mission to make everybody wanna fuck her or something? Just because she has a cute face, big deal my dog has a cute face too. She has no boobs, simple as that.


Jesus dude how old are you?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Face turn for DA GAWD?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

DX to kick off 1000th episode of Raw?! I've got two words for that.....Hell Yeah!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure if Grizzly Adams tried to kiss the 18 year old girl that never developed boobs he'd be charged for molestation or rape or something.


----------



## MR.ANDERSON <3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Daniel Bryan face turn? Eve being an obvious heel and assuming her partner will be, people will be ccheer for Bryan and AJ.

Looks like they will get back together..I dunno, just everything about that promo seemed a face turn for DB!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

magusnova said:


> I wonder if Chyna will be part of the DX reunion?


.............:lol


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

I hope they don't put Bryan in another divas angle,it damaged him before =.='


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

AW needs to get back out there.


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

Goatface face turn?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I kind of have a feeling that DX reunion is gonna be more than just Hunter and HBK


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> Austin needs to appear next week.


Hell Yeah!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I can barely stand two hours of RAW, not sure I'll be able to take three straight hours.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I guess Bryan will fuck Eve and side with her?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

If AJ's crotch and Eve's butt could be combined into one woman, it would be the perect woman


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn, if Eve said that to some of the girls I know...she would be looking like Bryan in the end!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

All AJ involvement in this show should be replaced by AW.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

So mick Foley, Rock, Lesnar, and DX are coming back. Is raw just depending on nostalgia for this 1000 raw?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

so unless that promo is being blatantly misleading....the only DX members we're gunna see are HBK/Triple H? Fuck off, WWE.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

D-Bryan face turn? NO! NO! NO!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

magusnova said:


> I wonder if Chyna will be part of the DX reunion?


I rather see a Rick Rude impersonator before that ****** whore Chyna ever appears on my tv screen again.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I hope D-Bry doesn't ditch AJ during the match. It would break my heart if these two don't get back together.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Does RAW start an hour earlier or finish an hour later next week?


Starts an hour earlier I think.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*LOL! PTP lost and AW was flipping out, i found that rather funny. but what you gonna do when Little Jimmy comes for you? *


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Bryanto end up with Eve? Calling It. :troll:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm not sure about this 3 hour RAW thing. Who thinks "Our two hour shows have recently averaged about 15 minutes of entertainment and a ton of filler and garbage...I think we need to add another hour!!!"?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

MillionDollarProns said:


> If AJ's crotch and Eve's butt could be combined into one woman, it would be the perect woman


#slightlycreepy


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

AW is hilarious! This guy is pure gold.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Great to hear that DX are going to open next week show


HBK
HBK
HBK*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler Mark said:


> so unless that promo is being blatantly misleading....the only DX members we're gunna see are HBK/Triple H? Fuck off, WWE.


I don't know why people are mad about this. They've spent the last six years telling fans that this version of DX WAS the version regardless of what we think or what we want to see.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

MillionDollarProns said:


> If AJ's crotch and Eve's butt could be combined into one woman, it would be the perect woman


What butt?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Tout is probably the worst idea of all time


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Punk buried AJ in his promo tonight so Bryan is probably not turning face.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

WWE has gone from being late to jumping on the social media bandwagon to jumping on one that no one even uses. fpalm


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Monday Night AW. Three hours of headset mic'ed money.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So they are going to air fan videos? Well now we know how they are going to fill that third hour.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

magusnova said:


> I wonder if Chyna will be part of the DX reunion?


She can compare penises with Titus O'Neil


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Tout community? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Do they not realise how stupid "the WWE Universe AND the world" sounds?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i honestly fear for the future of this company with this new social media interactiveness bullshit.


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

Soon, RAW will just be all adverts, plugging Twitter, plugging Tout and being up Cena's arse.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*well i have to say that it was a good tag match!*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Amazing_Cult said:


> AW needs to get back out there.


We should see the "AW Show" on RAW every week.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

No one cares about Tout.

Fuckin hell.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the fuck is.....tout?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Striker said:


> What butt?


What butt? Lookmit up dude.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I hate social media.

And speaking of........


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

FUCK TOUT, IT IS THE CENA\BIG SHOW OF SOCIAL NETWORKING


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

What the fuck is "trout" and why is WWE suddenly obsessed with it?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena, I hate you.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

alex6992 said:


> Soon, RAW will just be all adverts, plugging Twitter, plugging Tout and being up Cena's arse.


You mean its not already?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow he is actually on TV!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow way to be modest Cena...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Is Tout paying WWE or is WWE this retarded that they will just try anything to seem hip and cool?

"Remember to Tout and Act" fpalm


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Ryder push


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Squash match


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

squash match right here


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Ryder Wrestling on Raw what...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No car for Del Rio?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Let me guess, Eve tries to recruit Punk as her partner against Bryan and AJ.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Headliner said:


> What the fuck is.....tout?


It's like YT I believe. As Cena kindly showed, it's where jackasses make 20 second videos and shares them with people.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow Ryder actually gets TV time? Well...it's obvious what's happening here...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Striker said:


> Ryder push


I think you spoke too soon...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Three way with AJ and Eve? :yes


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ToxieDogg said:


> Starts an hour earlier I think.


*You are absolutely correct. It starts an hour earlier. *


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So ADR gets to squash homeboy in like 2 mins.

Oh, ADR too pissed off to drive his car huh.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ADR to squash ryder


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Well Ryder is getting squashed.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ADR in a random match with Ryder? lolwut?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

lol at "Pobre de este idiota"


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Squash match. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

89 seconds i'll go for here.


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

Del Rio to win in 2 minutes.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

not another squash match..


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

WOO WOO WOO!

LOOONG ISLAND ICED ZEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Time for Ryder to get his arm broken.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Del Rio without a car?!? I'm shocked!!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Well...fuck that. I'm not watching an hour of fan made videos. Looks like I might as well just tune in at the normal time when Raw goes 3 hours then.


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

Maybe they'll bring in Michael Buffer to start announcing the main event for these 3 hour Raws


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If y'all thought they pushed social media before, based on this Tout nonsense, it's definitely about to get worse.

Also, Ryder fixin to get squashed by Del Rio.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Ryder vs ADR out of f***ing nowhere...this is going to suck.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hsving ADR squashing midcarders and constantly losing in the main event isn't going anywhere


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Why no car for Del Rio? And now the pyros back. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Adding black to Delberto's trunks and boots makes him look more badass.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Zack Ryders on tv? oh thats why.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

How many times is ADR gonna squash Ryder?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I really hope they stop this whole Tout thing soon.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Incoming squash coming.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Oh no, they're not showing fan videocam moments via Tout, are they? Well, enjoy that folks. Right now, in northern time warp land, I have the genius that is AW to watch. Oh, and a randomly repeated from last night's PPV tag match...


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

When Santino's not available, Ryder is Del Rio's bitch.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Never mind.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Headliner said:


> What the fuck is.....tout?


Exactly.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WWE has partnered with Tout. So yeah, get used to it.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Squash match right here*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Del Rio looks terrible in that outfit...


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

virus21 said:


> You mean its not already?


True dat.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

magusnova said:


> I wonder if Chyna will be part of the DX reunion?


I'd be legit surprised..


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Why does Del Rio always have to squash people? They desperately want him to get over.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Woo woo woo...you're jobbing.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Huge heat for Del Rio


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes sir! ryder to do the good ol job.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I feel like I've seen this match a million times already


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Ryder wins by countout plz


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

WTF is tout? And Del Rio is one ugly fucker. Just noticed. He has one ugly face and body.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

When Del Rio is out there, I can feel my energy just being drained. I can barely stay awake watching this guy.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Why does Del Rio still need squash matches?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ryder will get squashed by Del Rio.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Ryder's getting too much offense in.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

prediction, del rio disqualifies himself because he wont let go of the arm bar


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

way to get no heat ADR...


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

So I was just out on the driving range and I just got back What did I miss if anything?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Thank God that's over.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Rey's back!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YES!!!!! REY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit. Mysterio is back.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

REY!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Tapping like a bitch


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy shit nice!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

YES!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh fucking hell


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

OH MY


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

MARKING THE FUCK OUT.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

YOU WEREN'T EXPECTING THAT BITCHES!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

IT'S SIN CARA!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Here we go...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God damnit, this jackass is back? I want to turn the TV off...


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha, what a camera fail.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NICE!! REY REY RETURN!!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

MYSTERIO!!!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rey Mysterio? totally did not expect that.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh shit is that why the randomly cut to the stage before?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Just months ago, Ryder was one of the most over superstars in the entire WWE.

And just like Kofi, he was completely ruined...


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

AWESOME!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

No Lawler, it's fucking Santa Claus


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

having ADR look like a bitch against Sheamus and then squash Ryder isn't fucking doing anything for him.

Rey!


----------



## liamd95 (Apr 3, 2012)

MARK OUT!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DAT POP


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

THE MASK IS BACK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy Shit! Rey Mysterio is back!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*LIL BIT!!!!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

REY REY!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Del Rio vs Mysterio SummerSlam


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

what happened after eve aj daniel bryan backstage moment? My fucking internet went down!!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Damn. I was hoping he would never come back.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Booyaka booyaka


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

REY MYSTERIO!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh good, because Del Rio really needed to get pushed down the card further.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm not Mysterio's biggest fan, but this show sorely needs him at the moment. (Y)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*GET THIS BITCH OFF MY TV!*


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Finally!!!!!!!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow surprised they didn't save him for 1000th raw


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Mexican superman is back to win against the odds again


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ugh noooooo....


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Rey vs ADR #100


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

FORUM CRASH


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Eve will probably be picking Kane. Another mixed tag match this week. How many Weeks in a row is that?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Honestly don't care about Mysterio..


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

feud with mr 619


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Rey and ADR to feud again?! :mark:


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Aaaaaaand forums are going to crash.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome back, little Rey Rey...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Rey is fucking awesome. Very happy to see him back.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

So, ADR vs Mysterio feud? Is ADR ever gonna win a match that matters again?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Rey Mysterio back! YES!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

So nomore Sheamus/Del Rio


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

At least we're getting a fresh feud


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

619 mofos


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Rey! F*ck yes! *


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Rey Mysterio's hurricane rana made me realise how shit Sin Cara's is.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

FUCK YES!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Glad to see Rey back and it keeps ADR away from Sheamus.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BOOYAKA! BOOYAKA!


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

hey! this is awesome! means del rio is away from any title belt!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Mysterio >>>>>> Needed his return.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Twisted14 said:


> Oh shit is that why the randomly cut to the stage before?


Yeah. Someone is getting fired.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I marked


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Does Rey still not have any knees?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Can't wait to see Super Midget back. My dick can beat Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara in a two one handicapped match. Fuck this.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

You can definitely tell Rey is off the roids


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Heath Slater getting one of these videos LOL.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone else catch that the camera switch preempted the return?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn I go out to get grub and Rey comes back. Luckily Raw likes to give tons of recaps.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Never thought I'd mark for Rey like that. Wow.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Man, this angle with Slater has made me a huge fan of him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Liniert said:


>


*THAT BITCH!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Your favorite Raw moment is you getting your ass kicked by senior citizens?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

#LuchaLibre


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

THE ONE MAN BAND BABY!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Eve will probably be picking Kane. Another mixed tag match this week. How many Weeks in a row is that?


Kane? The same Kane that tried to kidnap him? LOL.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mysterio hasn't been on Raw in one year and people mad.:lmao


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Good moment for Slater.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This Slater video is amazing.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Slater is awesome!


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Haven't marked like that for a good while.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Del Rio vs Mysterio at Summerslam then I assume


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So this will be the 4th feud between Del Rio and Mysterio?


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

RAW IS... good? It can only go downhill from here.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

ONE MAN BAAAAANDDDD!!!!!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol heath


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

SLATER FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I actually marked out when I heard Rey's theme.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is Heath Slater retarded?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Slater vs another legend YES


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Who the fuck is the legend tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Rey's back??!!! Well, I'm just giddy with anticipation now! Surprised he's not being held for ep 1000, but then I suppose he'd get lost in the parade of guests then.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

One Man Southern Rock Band BABY!!!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm loving Slater lately, I don't know why. He's just taking this ball and running with it.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

ONE MAN BAND!!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Do they think the audience really have a short attention span? Where's the nostalgia?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder who we get this week?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I haven't heard any speculation about the legend...any idea?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

One man band bout to blow the roof off this place!


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm calling Goldberg.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

Godfather- said:


> Haven't marked like that for a good while.


Same here and I don't even like Mysterio that much anymore.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I got a gut feeling its Rikishi.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Would mark for a headbutt on that door just as Goldberg comes out of it


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

Who's he facing?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Tedious said:


> Slater vs another legend YES


Who is it going to be?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Heath Slater is awesome.


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

holycityzoo said:


> Anyone else catch that the camera switch preempted the return?


I thought that myself..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Is Heath Slater retarded?


*Nah, just full of AWESOME! 

ONE MAN BAND BABY!!!!!*


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Am I the only one who gets really excited to see Slater get his ass kicked every week?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, if Doink is any indication of what passes for a 'Raw Legend' these days, my money's on The Brooklyn Brawler being behind that door.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Heath is funny


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Can't wait to see Super Midget back. My dick can beat Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara in a two one handicapped match. Fuck this.


Keep your barely repressed homosexual fantasies to yourself fella.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

Too. Many. Commercials.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

J-Coke said:


> Do they think the audience really have a short attention span? Where's the nostalgia?


I think that's kinda the point.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Braden Walker is the legend Slater will job to this time.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Mysterio and Del Rio have great matches so I'm happy he's back.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm actually very curious to see who tonight's legend will be.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I think it'll be Gillberg.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Heath Slater vs Val Venis


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, on the plus side Del Rio matches will finally get a reaction now that Rey is back...he might even get some legit heat.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Goldberg or gillberg


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Heath Slater might be the only entertaining thing about Raw right now. I think WWE goes out of their way to appeal to a certain type of person (which isn't me) with all this dumb comedy but Heath Slater actually is the one guy that seems to click with me. Hope he gets to make more appearances after this ends.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm guessing the legend is Lawler


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

jumping bean vs Rich but unlucky man for the 100th time?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It's good to see Rey again*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Heath Slater's Raw moment promo was the best part of Raw so far.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Val Venis ?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

With Rey and Miz back & Henry, Barrett and Orton coming back soon, this roster is getting some much needed depth back.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

keiblerfan69 said:


> Same here and I don't even like Mysterio that much anymore.


Neither really, I think it was just a combination of the surprise and the slight nostalgia. Whatever it was, I think I like Rey again.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The Slater and Legend segments have become highlights for me. I almost want to step away for a few minutes so the surprise isn't ruined.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I need to see at least one more Mysterio vs. Jericho match before Rey retires.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

It's Gillberg, then Ryback comes out and squashes him and Slater. Gillberg becomes Gillback and they feud.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

THE ONE MAN BAND


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Godfather- said:


> I'm calling Goldberg*Gillberg.*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

nba2k10 said:


> Heath Slater vs Val Venis


Best save that for WM.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What is the point of Slater facing a legend every week and loosing?


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Wait, are the Muppets coming back to Raw?


The Moz, was born last night in the MITB thread. He will become a legend! :lol


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm gonna say Dean Malenko.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

So the legend to make an appearance is potentially.............VAL VENIS?!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They're in Vegas, so I'm guessing it will be the Godfather.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

there must be a reason why they showed the backstage door..


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I've got a sick feeling that the legend is gonna be Jerry Lawler...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*One man band baby, love Slater*_


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

If its Goldberg I'm shitting myself and I don't even like him.

But I 99% doubt it.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ultimate Warrior


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm the One Man Band baby! I've faced every legend there is. I've taken them all down! WHO'S NEXT? WHO'S NEXT?

GOLDBERG'S THEME HITS

forum crash.... yes yes yes


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Heath Slater might be the only entertaining thing about Raw right now. I think WWE goes out of their way to appeal to a certain type of person (which isn't me) with all this dumb comedy but Heath Slater actually is the one guy that seems to click with me. Hope he gets to make more appearances after this ends.


Reminds me of R-Truth when he was feuding with Cena. He was the only thing going for RAW around Capitol Punishment last year.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Jobber entrance


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Just think when the year is 2102 Raw will be celebrating its 10,000th episode with a tribute to the man the myth the legend Heath Slater.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm gonna be annoyed if it's Lawler


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ditcka said:


> It's Gillberg, then Ryback comes out and squashes him and Slater. Gillberg becomes Gillback and they feud.


GILLBACK!


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

Val Venis?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Time to job, Slater.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rikishi? What the fuck?....


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

YES


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

if its goldberg, id mark


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttt


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh shit Rikishi


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

Motherfucking Rikishi!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

RIKISHI!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

BIG KISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

OMG! RIKSHI! HE DID IT FORTHE ROCK!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

YES YES YES I LOVE RIKISHI


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RIKISHI!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

OH FUCK YEAH AHAHA


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Rikishi!!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

RIKISHI FTW!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Props to the guy who said Rikishi.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rikishi? :lol

If him and Clay dance together:lmao


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

AWESOME! RIKISHI!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

HAHAHA


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

AND THE CROWD GOES MILD...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

RIKISHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Someone called that...

Also REALLY cool to see him come back after Umaga's death.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

OMG HE DID IT FOR THE ROCK


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome @ Rikishi. Stinkface time!


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

RIKISHI!!!!!!!!!! TOO COOL!!!! Please Scotty come out after the match!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Holyshit rikishi


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rikishi! That attempted vehicular murderer! WOW!!!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

TheWFEffect said:


> I got a gut feeling its Rikishi.


Damn. Kudos to you.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*An no one knows who he is *


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm marking out bro!!!! RIKISHI!!!


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

FUCK YES RIKISHI.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol rikishi!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Rikishi about to do it for The Rock.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

First Rey now Rikishi! Damn this is a good episode so far.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rikishi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One of my favourite wresters off all time


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, +1 internets to the guy who called Rikishi (can't remember who it was, sorry) :lol

Wonder if Heath's getting a stinkface?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Rikishi > Brodus Lame


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

fuck yeah ! Rikishi


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

wow, i thought he died a few years ago...

Someone gave me wrong information then.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Once again, Raw outshines a PPV!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HE'S DOING DIS FOR DA RAWK!


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

Rikishi!


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

HE DID IT FOR DA PEOPLE!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Back that ass up!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

IM AMRKING OUT EFJNVAKJJRKVEARVEVE


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Yesssss Rikishi!!

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Ha! Someone called this! Rikishi? :frustrate


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Rikishi!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The saddest thing about this is they cut to the audience and there were at least three guys fatter then Rikishi cheering.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Called IT.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh awesome


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Great to see Rikishi


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Wooo Rikishi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

RIKISHI OH SHITTTTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

KISHI!!!!

I'll mark the fuck out for a Brodus/Rikishi dance segment.


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

Rikishi *yawn*


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

Scotty 2 Hotty has re signed, Too Cool reunion?


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

YES RIKISHI!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

did he get a lot fatter


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This is even better than Mysterio's return!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Grandmaster Sexay is wondering why they didn't pop like that for him.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Just thought of an epic Tag team....

Sin Cara and Mysterio!!!*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Epic chant for Rikishi.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Should have came out to his Bad Man theme.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

He did it for the Rock


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

In before the stinkface


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Please dance at the end rikishi


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

Rikishi!!! marking hard


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BACK DAT ASS UP!*


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Stink face lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

STINKFACE!!


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

DAT NOSTALGIC ASS


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

He hasn't changed a bit


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:datass


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Samoan spike !


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

SAMOAN SPIKE!!!


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice tribute to Umaga


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yaaaassssss!!!! I will marked the fuck out if they do Too Cool!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Rikishi and Brodus please! Do it for The Rock!


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone catch the Samoan Spike ?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Umaga tribute


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I marked for the Samoan Spike.

R.I.P. Umaga


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I marked.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I did it fo' da Rock


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well...where's the Funkasauras to dance with him?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Man I marked like a bitch for Rikishi


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Rikishi is gonna smoke him!!! its over! and he just sits on him!!! nice*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Tribute to Umaga


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

It beats the fuckery of last week...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome (Y) Much better than Barney the Funkasaurus.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> :datass


yup


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

cool to see Rikishi pay homage to Umaga and Yokozuna in that.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'd mark if too cool came down and danced with him


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

OVER AS FUCK


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

YES!!!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Gotta love Rikishi! YES THE DANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

SO awesome. Marking out hard.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

thatsa a really fucking cool moment for him and his sons


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

hAHAHAHAH.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

did the usos just get a pop?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

That stinkface is the highlight of Slater's career!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ahaha sweet this is pretty damn cool


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

As corny as this is, it is a feel good moment for all of them.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THIS IS FANTASTIC


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

And that's how you dance Brodus.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hell yeah dancing. Go to hell brodus Clay


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I was wondering when he was going to dance. :lmao


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

I still mark out for this dance


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Hahahaha awesome.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I THINK the crowd popped thinking it was Too Cool with Rikishi.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rikishi >>>>>>>>> Brodus Clay


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Eat your heart out Brodus


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

I AM MARKING OUT SO MUCH WHY


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

Loving this, Umaga tribute and the Usos.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

That's how you dance clay learn from kishi!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

epic!!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

The one guy I didn't expect to look old as hell.... does.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Man this is amazing stuff right here.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*here we go THe Uso's and Rikishi!!!! This is awesome! i am loving this!!! it never gets old *


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YES!*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Like they couldn't have gotten Too Cool.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol this was an awesome moment


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. I'm actually not mad at this at all. Better than Brodus Clay. I would of still laughed my ass off if he danced with Clay.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is awesome. :lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

This > Brodus.

I was really hoping for a little Too Cool reunion, but that was pretty damn cool too.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

I FRICKIN LOVE THAT MUSIC


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

marked out because i thought Too Cool would show up, turns out its the Usos, BOOO


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Still a better dancer than Brodus Clay


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well this was nice to have his sons out there with him


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome!!! Love it!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That was a lot of fun.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

mark out moment!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

That Alex Riley cut out gets me everytime.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

You could just see how happy as shit the Uso's were that they got to do that


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

How's RAW been so far? Caught a bit of Slater vs. Rikishi but missed everything before that.


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

I did it for the rock *sniffs another line*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rikishi is a Badman. I always find it amazing how ppl go from heels to faces. Kishi tried to kill Austin, HHH almost murdered HBK and Rock almost killed mankind but all these guys are super faces well maybe not Kishi.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I marked hard and even harder for the dance with the usos


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

FIRE BRODUS AND BRING BACK RIKISHI!


----------



## DiddyDong (Aug 31, 2011)

RIKISHI


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

How can these guys not get a tag team championship reign? Seriously, what are they missing?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That has been the best part of Raw for weeks


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Dan the Tank05 said:


> *Rikishi is gonna smoke him!!! its over! and he just sits on him!!! nice*


It was the bonzai drop.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I liked that segment.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

I LOVED his tribute to Umaga. So sad that he passed :/


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Dean Ambrose is Eves partner. Book it. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Royal Rumble 2000 all over again. The good times.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

That moment alone made this RAW better than last weeks.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Bryan and AJ vs. Eve and....hmm. I really don't know. First thought was Kane but that seems unlikely since he was written out a month ago...Henry maybe?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That was great. I have a huge smile now. Usos should get Rikishi's gimmick, but WWE would fuck it up somehow.


----------



## Gunmouse (Jan 10, 2012)

I wouldn't wanna see Dolph sell a stink face.... or would I?


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> Like they couldn't have gotten Too Cool.


You have to pay Brian christopher in kilos of cocaine


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Ziggler in for a big push. Theyre putting him on a lot of stuff now.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow seeing Rikishi took me wayyyy back


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice, I can stop watching RAW for the night. See ya all next week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Emotion Blur said:


> Like they couldn't have gotten Too Cool.


They probably remembered that reaction Grandmaster got last year and said fuck no.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*I wonder what AJ is gonna do with this tag match coming up... but i gotta say, I dig crazy chicks!!!*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Now this is a good Raw.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Brodus Clay...watch and learn!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Rikishi reminds me of how far wrestling has fell off. Back then wrestlers were the complete package. Everything went together from the theme song, move set, appearance and it made for a great television character. WWE has trouble these days writing for television because they don't lay the right groundwork first. Rikishi is an example of the groundwork that works.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Man that was my favourite WWE segment in a very long time. Well done WWE.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

What the fuck is with that Summerslam theme?? My god that shit is like 7 year old girl music. I highly doubt little boys listen to music THAT bad


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I happily enjoyed that segment.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

People don't realise how good that was for the Uso's one appearing on RAW with your dad but having Micheal Cole point out the relation's between them even though Striker and Stanford say every single one of their match's they call on superstars.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice moment. Slater segment strikes again.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

dean ambrose to be eve's partner!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*that was amazing, Rikishi rules*


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Eve and Punk


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Headliner said:


> They probably remembered that reaction Grandmaster got last year and said fuck no.


Wouldnt have even called that a reaction


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

wwecruz said:


> Dean Ambrose is Eves partner. Book it.


I'm guessing Kane.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Mystery opponent is y2j I hope. can't wait to see goatface vs the goat


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Has RAW been any good thus far?


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Who do you think Eve's partner is?

I hope it's Jericho so we can have a Jericho vs Bryan


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

That was a cool moment. Take notes Clay or GTFO.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

So far it's been a good show, definitely already better than last week.


----------



## R.K.O is DESTINY (Apr 30, 2005)

Maybe rikishi can run someone over by the end of the night


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Here are some tweets from Reks and Hawkins

Tyler Reks:


> If you're a #ReksAndHawkins fan, get ready- we need your help. Stay tuned...


Curt Hawkins (not important but I lol'd):


> Is it me or did Rikishi just have the exact same hairstyle as @HEELZiggler ?!?!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

That's Jericho's silhouette, isn't it?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Pretty cool moment there for Rikishi and his boys. Thought when the lights went out, it would be Too Cool, but seeing the Usos dance with their dad was better.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty nice moment to have him do that with the Uso's.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This has honestly so far been a great raw. 

I hope I don't jinx it but everything so far has been great


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL I CALLED THIS weeks ago, Ray vs del rio.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Freeloader said:


> Nice, I can stop watching RAW for the night. See ya all next week.


lol at this dude.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Great segment with Rikishi!


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

I'll go for Ziggler to be Eve's partner.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm pretty impressed with Raw tonight and I haven't even seen the Rikishi segment yet.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

i loled at "Lassie, roadkill"


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Godfather- said:


> Here are some tweets from Reks and Hawkins
> 
> Tyler Reks:
> 
> ...


Ryback will squash them again. WWE giving away a ppv match one night after the ppv is just wrong. :no:


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


>


I always thought that theme should have started with the voice over "I DID IT FOR THE ROCK" just you got Miz's, Ryders and Brodus today.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK Jesus Christ! 

Stop sucking your own dick WWE! GOD!!!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

The Miz or Kane


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

Lassie? Road kill. Hahahahahaha.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

For the millionth goddamn time. You can't compare those shows' episode counts.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Tits!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Cm punk as eves partner


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

That was so awesome...even without Rikish backin tht ass up in the dance..it was so great. 

YOU LIKE FLY TODAY~


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*i think the Uso bros and Rikishi showed Brodus Clay how to do it!*


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Eve = I CAN BARELY FIT MY DICK IN MY PANTS


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah agreed, better to see The Usos there with their dad than the other guys.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Jericho, bold prediction.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Here comes my girlfriend AJ!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Jericho is eve partner.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

Eve is so fucking sexy


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

wwecruz said:


> Dean Ambrose is Eves partner. Book it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


Ok is this somekind of an ongoing joke about him not debuting or something 

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol at the Smackdown commercial airing halfway through Raw, "Did Alberto Del Rio win the World Title?"

Hope to see Ambrose debut as Eve's partner. Jericho seems like the obvious choice. Otherwise I'm lost.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

would fucking destroy eve...that is all


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Eve is amazing!!


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

John Cena to join to tug on here weave


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Dat pop.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

AWEEEEEEEEEESOME!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

awesome


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh, if Miz beats Bryan, I will puke.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Raw running every week for this long is pretty impressive. Come on guys they deserve to indulge a little bit here.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ZOMG.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Really, Eve chose "frog-face"


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh no....poor D-Bry


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Moz


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

MOZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Moz!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

THE MOZ!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Miz!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz vs Bryan at SummerSlam?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

So hot.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That Rikishi moment took my back to 3rd grade. Back when then, Rikishi was just as over with my friends and I as Rock and Stone Cold.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

The Moz. Nice


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*OMG MIZ!!! HELL YEAH!!!*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Oh Jesus Christ...Not the Moz.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

No face turn


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Of course it wouldn't be Ambrose... they aren't going to bring someone out for the match that NO ONE IN THE CROWD KNOWS. come on people.*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn did you hear that pop


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

THE MOZ!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Didn't even think about it being Miz

I ain't mad


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz actually looks like an adult. Oh shit.:lmao


----------



## immune to fear (May 11, 2012)

MOZ


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

MIZ!!! Frog face loser


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The Miz? I approve.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, I wonder if this results in Miz vs. D-Bry.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Heel Eve :datass oh shiz D-Bryan Vs Miz 2.0.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Moz


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol Moz


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy to see Miz actually.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Miz and Bryan fued...PLEASEE DO THIS WWE!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

MIZ!


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Miz @[email protected]


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Awww.  Didn't really want them to retread this Miz/Bryan feud. Would've much rather it had been Jericho.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Gawd dayum, dat Eve.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Love Miz's new look.


----------



## DiddyDong (Aug 31, 2011)

time to change the channel


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Dat,pop


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Such a better look for The Miz


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

This should be good


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

The Miz is back. Raw is really good tonight!

What's with the hair dude?


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Miz needs to leave Eve to get her ass kicked


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

I used to hate the Miz but hes actually awesome... Has sick entrance tune


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol AJ gets to come out last.... wow.*


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yay for Moz


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What happened to his army attire?


----------



## R.K.O is DESTINY (Apr 30, 2005)

triple h made me do it


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*i am getting so annoyed with Daniel Bryan messing with AJ!*


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Goatface vs Frogface? #BookItWWE


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The fact that they're trying to build a diva feud with this just sucks the entire "give a fuck" right out of me.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

When the lights went out, I was expecting Scotty 2 Hotty (we all already know how hard Brian Christopher has fallen)... Pretty cool that the Usos joined their dad. Something like THAT is what Usos need to help get them over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn yes is mad over.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Its MOZ!

And Bryan is face now. DAT YES


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Miz got a nice pop. Fuck what the IWC says, Miz is the fucking man.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Damn its like April 2nd all over again!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Huge pop for THE GOAT


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Please miz go away


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wait, is bryan a face now? what the fuck with WWE...


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Great crowd so far.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

DATYES CHANT


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Hell yeah! That's what's up with those "YES!" chants.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Fuck sake why has this raw been so good.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No miz face? Well I like the new look.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol she comes out and no one cares :lmao*


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Daniel Bryan face now? Tweener? This Punk/Bryan angle has gotten me so confused...


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Damn yes is mad over.


What?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Crowd going crazy for the Great One.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Miz and Bryan will team up after tonight.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

God AJ is so cute


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

who would have fucking thunk it. DB is a bigger star than Miz. wow if they ever turn him face guy could be huge.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Raw is good tonight!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

AJ's theme always makes me think of the beginning of ghost busters!


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

That zoom in to eves ass was nice.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

wow not a single reaction for AJ


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So now AJ Lee is 2nd to Serena Williams on twitter?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

no reaction for AJ for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *lol AJ gets to come out last.... wow.*


Because she's the real star apparently.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm fairly convinced they're turning Bryan face, you can tell.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG!1!111!!!! She's skipping and smiling!!! Zomglmfaolol!!1!!!

Good lord let the misery end. Anyway, this should be a good match.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I hope Bryan doesn't turn face. Though, if he does, kind of leaves room for someone like Orton to return as a heel.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lol Miz really does look like Micheal Biehn with that hairstyle.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Heel vs. heel...or am I missing something?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

"AJ is so over with the crowd!"


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Cool DB is face by default!


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

Moz it's AWESOMEEE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That is quite a stretch there with the AJ/Twitter thing.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Eve couldn't resist Miz, with dat facial hair.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Man Rikishi and Mysterio made this raw a 8.5/10 automatic. I'n still marking out, have that little feeling in me still


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh shit. I forgot. WWE is in UFC's territory. They need to get some chants going :lmao


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

Man...I want to go to one WWE show JUST so I can be part of the YES chant... Is he a face now though? Dafuq? I don't know what's going on anymore >.<


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Las Vegas loves Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Also, #Hawkins is trending


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*as much as i dont like eve, i want to see Miz and Eve win! Cause i missed The Miz!*


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Every week I'm reminded how over Daniel Bryan really is and I smile.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> no reaction for AJ for the umpteenth time.


Turn up your volume


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Eve's thighs are about the size of AJ's waist.

Proper woman.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

My boy D-Bry with that overness in Vegas!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

What did Mysterio do when he returned?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

lol @ the crowd dying as soon as D-Bry left.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Can Eve Torres just win the divas title already so we can get a divas title feud that is actually intriguing for once?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

psx71 said:


> How's RAW been so far? Caught a bit of Slater vs. Rikishi but missed everything before that.


Actually it's been quite good. Show/Punk cut a good opening promo and will main event, there was a nice tag match w/ Kofi/Truth vs. The Primetime Players where Kofi and Truth retained, ADR beat Ryder but Rey returned and got the best of ADR and then Slater jobbed. Tag title match went about 9 minutes and ADR vs. Ryder went about 3.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I actually hope WWE continues to build this Eve/AJ feud.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

AWESOME!!

Not awesome. D-By and AJ can fuck off.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

AJ to do the YesLock.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Man, eve is fine as all hell! aj has NOTHING on eve.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't break up that pin Miz! You could get DQ'd!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Umaga is trending on twitter. Awesome


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Moz's face right there...:lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Las Vegas loves Daniel Bryan.


That's where he lives after all.

--------------------------------------------------

This Raw has surpassed my expectations to an extent. Thanks to Mysterio and Rikishi. I missed the opening segment, though and I have no desire to youtube it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

oh god miz and aj story coming


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> AJ's theme always makes me think of the beginning of ghost busters!


Thats what it reminds me of


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok finish.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

AJ can't resist the Miz

Dat facial hair


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice little match right there


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it me or does the Miz look high?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Look at AJ, taking back the night. Go girl.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

AJ does get a reaction out of the crowd as proven by the last month. Don't even kid yourselves into saying she doesn't.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz vs AJ?


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Eve and AJ in the same ring >>>
Miz's new look >>>
YES!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

yes!yes! YES!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

richyque said:


> Man, eve is fine as all hell! aj has NOTHING on eve.


This


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol, falling to a 10-second long small package


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

So, I suppose Daniel Bryan is face now?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

That should have gone longer


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

DAT POP FOR AJS WIN


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Relieved Moz lost...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Imagine if Bryan puts AJ in the Yes lock now


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Back to job for miz


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Heimerdinger said:


> Turn up your volume


my volume is up, there was absolutely no reaction. it's no different than every single week when AJ comes out to the ring except one instant where she came out dressed as Kane. get a clue.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Face Daniel Bryan and non crazy AJ


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol the look on DB's face when his plan worked.LMAO!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Can someone send me a link to a stream? I'm using first row but they keep freezing on me.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

hassassin said:


> AJ does get a reaction out of the crowd as proven by the last month. Don't even kid yourselves into saying she doesn't.


Thats why she came out to crickets in her entrance?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

WF users to jizz their pants over this match/segment in 3...2...1...


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Bryan's the master of the small package,don't forget that


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Here comes the wedding.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I think Bryan lives in Vegas so I'm not surprised he's so over.


----------



## LittleMissPerfect (Jul 16, 2012)

Finally mysterio's back!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Bryan is so over its crazy.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

"I hate you AJ. Slut."


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*i have a feeling to see him say he is gonna propose and say "I love you!"*


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwh.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i am so glad punk is away from this fucking shit...this is a truly sickening story.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

DBD face turn?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Awwwwww


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

People booing Bryan! LOL :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Crowd sees where this is going.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh lord there comes the love angle -_____-'...


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Thats why she came out to crickets in her entrance?


Dat volume

Turn it up


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HE'S GOT A RING


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So, Bryan's going to be involved in this shit storyline with AJ for the next few months huh. What a shame. But he'll try to make it work.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'd rather see Bryan and AW become an item.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

live sex celebration time!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope the ring says YES, in diamonds.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I was expecting a "kill yourself" comment.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Daniel Bryan = BEST HEEL


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Suckaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I bet they're continuing this angle because they don't know how to end it.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuckery.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Wedding on Raw 1000


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Wedding at SummerSlam, shades of Savage/Liz


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What is this? Macho Man and Elizabeth?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Miz and Aj = I like.

Kane and Aj = I like better.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Dan the Tank05 said:


> *i have a feeling to see him say he is gonna propose and say "I love you!"*


And you got it right!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Say yes


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

da fuq? Hope nobody comes in on me watching this....


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Now Bryan is crazy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

uggggghhhhhhh.....

Really?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So kayfabe wise what is Bryan's motivation to do this?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

This madness needs to end. Stop this storyline.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Why would the crowd boo him?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This whole thing is so god awful...


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao this is another dimension of crazy..


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I want DB to get away from AJ. He doesn't need her anymore.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

She better say yes.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Sharks have been jumped.

I repeat, sharks have been jumped.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

This is retarded.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it weird that both of them look like they could be related to Randy Savage?


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Hahaha crowd's booing like hell


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm kinda digging a DB vs Kane feud!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> So kayfabe wise what is Bryan's motivation to do this?


Love is all the motivation you need.(Y)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*LET'S MAKE THIS MARRIAGE A TAG MATCH PLAYA!!!!*


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> So kayfabe wise what is Bryan's motivation to do this?


How about having some patience the angle just started


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't understand why he's getting booed.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This is just fucking awful


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:lmao at him forcing her to put it on


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This is actually pretty damn good


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Crowd booing this, I think WWE wanted/expected the opposite reaction tbh.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck you WWE. Right up the ass.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes Yes Yes, another wedding angle! Yes!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh boy a wedding angle


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Why the hate??


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:yes


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Best part is, when he slipped the ring on the finger they zoomed in on her camel clutch


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is great.

YES!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DAT PIMP


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Showered in BOOS!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Boooo-urns


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

DAT HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

So, is she not crazy now? Did king just give out a groan of disgust?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Wut da hell???


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

BRIE IS GONNA KILL A BITCH


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fuckery indeed.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

He's gonna screw her over.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

She said *"YES!"*


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*in the words of Booker T... "YOU GOTTA BE KIDDEN ME!!!"*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *LET'S MAKE THIS MARRIAGE A TAG MATCH PLAYA!!!!*


#AJALL


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The wedding cakes going to be in the shape of a "Yes" :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Emotion Blur said:


> Love is all the motivation you need.(Y)


He needs a better reason than that.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Crowd goes from booing out of the building to thunderous YES chants hahahaha


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> So kayfabe wise what is Bryan's motivation to do this?


Take control of a psychopatic bitch who's so crazy she was even able to manipulate Kane.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Bryan is pretty over tonight. Good to see.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bella twin will be tweeting a pic soon.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

That's it I'm out. This is so fucking stupid. Most of the crowd doesn't even give a shit.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

DBD could make shit smell good - he'll make it work !


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

YES! YES! YES!

People mightn't of liked it, but I couldn't help but smile at dat sweet Bryan love.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

so who interrupts aj/bryan wedding? Cause WWE weddings always ends in train wrecks.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Good....Good.....Now put her in the Yes Lock!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome. Of course there will be haters. I remember the haters during the Test/Steph wedding, the Edge wedding, people will hate now and in 10 years it will be a classic moment


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Bryan gets to kiss/bang Brie Bella and AJ?

Fucking GOAT!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That is possibly John Cena's worst ever facial expression.

And there's been plenty of competition over the years for that accolade.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Crowd cheered,then boo'd,then cheered,then boo'd again


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

:yes
:yes
:yes
:yes
:yes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I might actually get that DVD.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I would actually like to see this turn into a Power Couple angle instead of the horribly predictable "someones just screwing someone over" angle.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Glad they got booed. Fuck this shit.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I love this. WWE has gone full TNA/retard. Fantastic.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Maybe the IWC doesn't realize but there's this thing when you become a adult called falling in love and when you do that you get married. I know this segment is pretty corny but just trying to make sure some of you understand that grown folks that don't live in their parents basements anymore actually get married. For real!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I DIG CRAZY CHICKS!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Good lord no.

https://twitter.com/WWEAJLee/status/225048990998204416

Raw 1000 ruined.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Yep, the weddings next week. Should be an interesting segment to say the least...


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Ugh Everything was going so fine now John Cena is coming out to ruin it


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Bryan posted this on twitter:
In celebration of our recent engagement, @WWEAJLee and I cordially invite you to our wedding ceremony next week LIVE during #Raw1000.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

I enjoyed that. So....YES!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

He's got her wrapped around his little finger again and AJ has no one because in character as always doesn't give a shit about anyone but himself.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

holycityzoo said:


> Awesome. Of course there will be haters. I remember the haters during the Test/Steph wedding, the Edge wedding, people will hate now and in 10 years it will be a classic moment


:bosh


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Well that was incredibly stupid


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ:

"In celebration of our recent engagement, @WWEDanielBryan and I cordially invite you to our wedding ceremony next week LIVE during ‪#Raw1000‬."


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*YES
YES
YES*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

lol @ WWE selling a Streak DVD set. I dont think they could have made it any clearer than this that the streak is ending next year.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

hahaha this raw is awesome so far


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

SporadicAttack said:


> That's it I'm out. This is so fucking stupid. *Most of the crowd doesn't even give a shit.*


What were you watching? Seriously, i want an answer.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Calling Kane as Eve's partner. How the fuck do people not cheer for eve? She's so fucking hot.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

From Bryan's twitter



> In celebration of our recent engagement, @WWEAJLee and I cordially invite you to our wedding ceremony next week LIVE during #Raw1000.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Godfather- said:


> Bryan posted this on twitter:
> In celebration of our recent engagement, @WWEAJLee and I cordially invite you to our wedding ceremony next week LIVE during #Raw1000.


You know what happens when weddings take place on WWE TV. Shit’s about to go dowwwwn.

So, who interrupts and fucks up the wedding?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Next week at the wedding...

AJ: I do
D-Bry: I don't think so, bitch.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

James1o1o said:


> Good lord no.
> 
> https://twitter.com/WWEAJLee/status/225048990998204416
> 
> Raw 1000 ruined.


Oh please, it was going to be shit anyway. At least now we can laugh at how bad this wedding will be. #WWEisnowTNA


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is everyone so upset about this? Sure, it has been done before and can be a little corny, but for the most part it should be entertaining.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

DB in a tux? YES! YES! YES!


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

They're really going down that Miss Elizabeth road, huh? I... don't know what to think.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

James1o1o said:


> Good lord no.
> 
> https://twitter.com/WWEAJLee/status/225048990998204416
> 
> Raw 1000 ruined.


Oh, God...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

The weddings gonna be hilarious with Bryan involved...give it a chance guys...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

They better hype up that it's next week in the next segment on Raw because it'd be a damn shame to waste the promotion and potential ratings draw of a wedding episode. Give it no less than 25 minutes and it could be gold.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Heimerdinger said:


> Dat volume
> 
> Turn it up


even a majority of the most delusional Bryan/AJ fans on this site can tell you AJ can't garner a single reaction time and time her entrance music hits.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CMojicaAce said:


> AJ:
> 
> "In celebration of our recent engagement, @WWEDanielBryan and I cordially invite you to our wedding ceremony next week LIVE during ‪#Raw1000‬."


Let the fuckery begin!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fucking no, they are going to ruin Raw 1000 with this marriage crap.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

it is almost normal for wwe now to ruin such a great angle/match with rikishi with the following of a boring match and a stale "relationship" scenario.


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

FUCK! Not this wedding bullshit... please tell me someone like Austin would interupt and stunner both of them.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Hate all you want, but I've never NOT been entertained by a WWE wedding segment. CAN'T. WAIT.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I love this. WWE has gone full TNA/retard. Fantastic.


Yeah becase WWE has never done weddings before today right?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Nostalgia...


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Good Raw so far.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Glad they got booed. Fuck this shit.


This is beyond bad. I know we say this every week but... :damn



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Maybe the IWC doesn't realize but there's this thing when you become a adult called falling in love and when you do that you get married. I know this segment is pretty corny but just trying to make sure some of you understand that grown folks that don't live in their parents basements anymore actually get married. For real!


For the love god, please tell me you're joking right???


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Throw that bitch in the river!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Austin/Rock moment = EPIC WIN!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Charmqn said:


> You know what happens when weddings take place on WWE TV. Shit’s about to go dowwwwn.
> 
> So, who interrupts and fucks up the wedding?


Bryan will probably just say "no".


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Steve Austin should host the wedding I can see it now

Do you take AJ to be your wife?

Yes

What?

Yes

What?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

It's quite possible Ambrose could make his debut by interrupting the wedding next week.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YOU WANT THE PIECE OF TRASH, YOU COME GET THE PIECE OF TRASH.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

One of my all time favorite Raw moments!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Ziggler Mark said:


> lol @ WWE selling a Streak DVD set. I dont think they could have made it any clearer than this that the streak is ending next year.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Take control of a psychopatic bitch who's so crazy she was even able to manipulate Kane.


Exactly. After Wrestlemania he thought AJ was useless and a distraction, but now he realizes her potential and how she can play a part in a match and help him win. She's able to manipulate situations, just like he tries to in every feud. Notice how he forced the ring on her, that shows how much he really needs to marry her to establish the crazy bitch on his side.

It's a really good angle, I understand why people don't like it, but WWE has always been about over the top crazy ass story lines, go watch ROH if you want pure wrestling. I'm not saying that in a bad way, I love ROH, but you need to realize what you're going to get with the WWE.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

NikkiSixx said:


> Hate all you want, but I've never NOT been entertained by a WWE wedding segment. CAN'T. WAIT.


My fav was when Trish interrupted the Kane/Lita wedding.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Maybe the IWC doesn't realize but there's this thing when you become a adult called falling in love and when you do that you get married. I know this segment is pretty corny but just trying to make sure some of you understand that grown folks that don't live in their parents basements anymore actually get married. For real!


People also get mortgages and get their taxes done, so what? Doesn't make that segment any less ridiculous. Why don't you calm down and back away from the computer if this makes you so angry.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Week long engagement


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rock to interrupt the wedding and have a Live Sex Celebration with AJ in front of everyone. with Bryan chanting :yes lol


well with a 3 hour show they got time to kill.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

SWAGGA!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

see live sex celebration on 1000th raw!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

WRESTLING WEDDINGS. NXT WILL LIVE FOREVER


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They are getting married next week? :lol Fucking WWE.

Oh, look it's a wild Jack Swagger.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Another Raw Wedding....oh dear.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Who's this?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh its Jack Jobber!

They boo Cena, and cheer Bryan. Still no reaction for Swagger.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Getting married 7 days later?

What gives? What gives?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Jack Swagger and a wedding announcement? What the fuck


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Live wedding on RAW 1000! Yes! Yes!

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Fuck no, the all american jobber


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Stick Tout up YOURRR MONKEYYYYY ASSSS WWE!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Wedding ceremony next week? Guess you have to fill up that extra hour somehow


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing The Rock next week. Hopefully we'll get to see Austin, too.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao Rock & Austin... Oh goodie another WWE wedding


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Michael Cole reads tweet from 3 mins ago off a sheet of paper :troll


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Heimerdinger said:


> Yeah becase WWE has never done weddings before today right?


No, it's because this storyline has been bad.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Swagger: "What are you lookin at, butthead?"


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

EPIC! Rock and Austin classic 1999.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Why are people acting like WWE hasn't done weddings before?

I bet half of you look bad on the Trips/Steph and Test/Steph wedding with glee.

Fuck you


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh look. Swagger still has a job. That's er...good to know?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

This wedding is going to end as well as Billy and Chucks.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

UknowWho said:


> It's quite possible Ambrose could make his debut by interrupting the wedding next week.


oh fuck off already with when ambrose is debuting...i think every segment tonight has been met with "OMG AMBROSE COULD DEBUT HERE" on this thread. 

Yes, i've been gotten to by this ambrose derp.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

DAT HAIR ON DAT SWAGGER.


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

So the best wrestler on the show doesn't have a feud, but that's ok because he at least has a wedding storyline...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Job Swagger


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Gooooooooooooldberg


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Complain all you want, I'm up for an old fashioned WWE wedding! It's been too long since we've had that kind of crazy.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

My money is on Swagger.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Swagger jobbing to Ryback? Wow.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol Swagger is gonna get Rybacked.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Really? Swagger is officially a jobber now?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Finally, a Ryback match where I don't mind him winning.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I am LIKING this episode...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Job Swagger. Now getting jobbed to Ryberg. fpalm

Just wish him well in his future endeavours already.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Holy vince russo! that's one rushed ass wedding.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

ryback lol


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

lol, Swagger is just Ryback food now


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

former world heavyweight champ about to be buried by the ryback right here


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh come on...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The last wedding was when Vicky Guerrero was going to get married to Edge but then Triple H came out and showed a clip of Edge cheating on her.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Finally.

Jack Swagger gonna get squashed right to the UNEMPLOYMENT LINE!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Swagger jobbing to Ryback :lol


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ryback going big..or Swaggers fall from grace getting even bigger?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Swagger jobbing to Ryback. LOL :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha. I almost feel slightly sorry for Swagger :lmao


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Ryback v swagger. Stepping his game. Up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is Lenny from Of Mice & Men on a losing streak?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryback with some real competition.

However........Swagger's about to get squashed.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

From MiTB winner to WHC to US Champion to.....jobber


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Poor Thwagga and I say this every week lol.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ryback is gonna squash a former world champ omg. he should be number one contender right.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Ryback just took a shit


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Goldberg destroys Biff Tannen!!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh shit lmaooooo


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Done with Jobbers, now time to destroy the lower midcard


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Swagger is gonna get his ass kicked!*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ry Van Berg is over, lol.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Who will Swagger job to this time?


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Punk to do a Triple H and provide a great video for us all? We are in Vegas after all!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Holy Shit, Ryback wrestling someone almost legitimate


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

That Rock/Austin montage has been the best thing about this show by a country mile.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Haha, Swagger to get his ass kicked...great Raw


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Prepare for Reks and Hawkins to interrupt and cost Ryback the match.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Goldberg chants before the match even started


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

The Ryback.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe that Daniel Bryan is going with this, I was expecting him to drop her like a hot bag of shit. It was a nice segment though.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The Goldberg chants amuse me.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Swagger must know that he's going to lose all these matches ahead of time, it says so in the almanac...


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Concerning the wedding last week, it's really likely that theres going to be interference and hopefully its Kane!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

How many times has Swagger hit the "Swagger bomb?"


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

I wish Hall would come out and taser Ryback


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

Does WWE just ignore the goldberg chants?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WTF?!!! Ryback getting a beatdown from Swagger!!!??am i seeing things?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Bryan will probably just say "no".


Besides Jericho,only Bryan could be such a troll.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They will chant Goldberg at this guy forever.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> lol @ WWE selling a Streak DVD set. I dont think they could have made it any clearer than this that the streak is ending next year.


Hate to break it to you, but no. This is like the fourth streak DVD.

Ryback! YES! YES! YES! Ryback getting some pops, albeit minor and the Goldberg chants barely catch on! Yes! Ryback..main eventing by 2014.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe they can turn this into an actual feud.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Am I crazy or is Swagger starting to Look like William Atherton?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know, getting Ryback to try and sell is probably the worst thing they could do with him.

Also, Swagger's offense killed.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> YOU WANT THE PIECE OF TRASH, YOU COME GET THE PIECE OF TRASH.


:lmao They edited the "GO FUCK YOURSELF YOU PIECE OF TRASH!" but the full video is in their website.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Maria just changed the channel.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

:gun:


kopitelewis said:


> Punk to do a Triple H and provide a great video for us all? We are in Vegas after all!


the wedding crashers could be Punk, kane, hell could be anyone.

I can't wait for the fakery next week


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

J-Coke said:


> Concerning the wedding last week, it's really likely that theres going to be interference and hopefully its Kane!


I was thinking the same thing. He needs to save her from that mess.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

wasnt even a match. are they gonna feud now or something. Ryback is getting over with the Feed Me More chants


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

WTF happen?


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Kurt Angle vs Goldberg


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Wait is that it?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

FEED ME MORE!


:lmao


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

Punked Up said:


> Hate to break it to you, but no. This is like the fourth streak DVD.


It is?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Was that even a real match?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What the hell was that?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The crowd is pretty alive for a lot of people tonight.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Feed me more....oh lawd


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is it suddenly over?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Ryback's first feud


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TripleG said:


> They will chant Goldberg at this guy forever.



Yet his "Feed Me More" chant seems to be catching on a bit.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Soooo... no Cena tonight?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I'm liking Ryback more and more every week.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

DAMN, Ryback is OVER. Feed him more.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Not going to lie, marked for that Triple Powerbomb.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Am I the only who wants to see a Big Show/Ryback feud?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

so sick of Big Show's juiced up lil' brother


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Im Glad Jack Swagger is being used good again


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

ryback getting over despite the goldberg chants


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So ummm are we going to see Jericho or a Ziggler tonight? or what...


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Ryback is truly boring. Yawning ...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL at "Goldberg" chants...again.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Will Cena make his announcement in the main event? Because if that is true, then I'll just take my long awaited shit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol what was that?*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Ryback go to hell,and play pool with Jason and Michael Myers,lol.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I really wish they'd use Ryback for more than killing jobbers


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

His power bomb is so stupid.

"Hey grab my hands so I can lift you up and power bomb you!"


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

generic muscle head with no talent is ryback.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow huge chants For THE RYBACK (Bryan voice)


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

Someone catch me up on the Bryan/AJ segment? Spiders are ruining my evenings of watching Wrestling recently..


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The middle aged men giving crotch chops bit is tiresome now.

Hopefully, they bring the Outlaws back, which I doubt.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*now we will see what Ryback is made of with the mid-cards!*


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The DX reunion will only involve HHH and Michaels? Lame...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Soooo... no Cena tonight?


He'll close the show with his announcement.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> DAMN, Ryback is OVER. Feed him more.


Yeah being over is why the crowd chanted Goldberg right?

They only chant Feed Me More when he says it 5 times and won't stop

Calling Ryback over but not admitting Punk is over? You're unreal


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> so sick of Big Show's juiced up lil' brother


Show and Ryback have nothing in common with the exception of being referred to as a "monster"...what are you talking about?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena announcements are always a huge letdown. This time he's probably just going to announce that he's cashing in at Summerslam against Punk in a 1 on 1 match.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Was that a official match? if not what was that?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait, did Swagger even get pinned? The fuckery continues


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Ryback is starting to grow on me, I actually wouldn't mind a feud with Swagger. Start him on the bottom and build him as slowly as you can, let the anticipation build for a big angle


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

ho ho inc said:


> Ryback go to hell,and play pool with Jason and Michael Myers,lol.


Yea right. Ryback would take them on in a 2 on 1 handicap match.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> Will Cena make his announcement in the main event? Because if that is true, then I'll just take my long awaited shit.


Cena's announcement will most likely close out the show.


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> DAMN, Ryback is OVER. Feed him more.


You finally hopped off The Rock's dick for a second? WOW!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Buckley said:


> The DX reunion will only involve HHH and Michaels? Lame...


The talk of other members have been nothing but IWC speculation.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

You know what I hate about this country? Larry the fucking Cable Guy


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Borias said:


> The Goldberg chants amuse me.


*that was pretty funny *


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kezz1178 said:


> Someone catch me up on the Bryan/AJ segment? Spiders are ruining my evenings of watching Wrestling recently..


http://twitter.com/WWEDanielBryan/status/225048998992547840


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Trifektah said:


> His power bomb is so stupid.
> 
> "Hey grab my hands so I can lift you up and power bomb you!"


*Yeah it looks really terrible, I agree. He tried to get Swags up three times and couldn't do it... :lmao*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Those Adidas Olympic ads are fucking annoying.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> His power bomb is so stupid.
> 
> "Hey grab my hands so I can lift you up and power bomb you!"


Did you watch Lesnar's debut in 2002? That's how the move is performed bro, pro wrestling too fake for you?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

What do people mean wtf is that
Cole "The ref hasn't rung the bell this match is in the can"


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

So what the fuck has happened so far tonight? Just caught it at the AJ/DB wedding thing. Pure fuckery again?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Looks like Swagger is on his way out. :argh:


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

wow he is as generic as they come


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

IDK what anyone says, that segment was great.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Roidback is fucking awful.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Ryback should really say "Feed me more Stanozolol"


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Rock vs Austin brings back memories.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Emotion Blur said:


> Show and Ryback have nothing in common with the exception of being referred to as a "monster"...what are you talking about?


have you seen their faces?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Heimerdinger said:


> Yeah being over is why the crowd chanted Goldberg right?
> 
> They only chant Feed Me More when he says it 5 times and won't stop


what the fuck does this even mean? holy shit.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Kezz1178 said:


> Someone catch me up on the Bryan/AJ segment? Spiders are ruining my evenings of watching Wrestling recently..


Bryan proposed. They chanted Yes! With the crowd, then invited everyone on Twitter to the wedding next week.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> You know what I hate about this country? Larry the fucking Cable Guy


*:lmao he has been getting a little annoying. :lmao*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Punked Up said:


> Hate to break it to you, but no. This is like the fourth streak DVD.



considering the promo said "for the first time ever"...and no search ive done has led me to believe that there are "MULTIPLE" like you say there is, I'm gunna have to go on and say youre wrong. Now, if you can provide me a link to these other DVD sets for the streak, I'll admit I'm wrong


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Great Raw so far.

This crowd is great!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I want some Sandow on RAW.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Trout?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Out of Control show? How is it any different from any other week? 

Cena, I still hate you.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

FUCK YOU CENA!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Uhh..that briefcase had a handle on it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

fuckin tout

ZIGGLER TIME


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yay. Ziggles time.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ITS ABOUT DAMN TIME


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Zig Zag time!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lame ass Cena....

Busted ass case....


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wait, did Swagger even get pinned? The fuckery continues


Swagger attack him before the match started, No belt, no match


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

ZIGGLER :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

will Cena's announcement be the mainevent


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

finally! Get Zigs out here already


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Two touts from John Cena and I already want it destroyed.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dan the Tank05 said:


> *:lmao he has been getting a little annoying. :lmao*


Getting? He always was.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Vickie gots dat REAL heat ...


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> what the fuck does this even mean? holy shit.


WTF does what mean?

Ryback isn't over at all.

Anyone can get a crowd to chant if they scream a catchphrase enough times.

The crowd has never chanted FEED ME MORE without Ryback saying it multiple times first.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Vickie's boos are a work of art. God's masterpeice


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm imagining Triple H trying to Tout and not comprehending why it only got 15 seconds of his half hour diatribe.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

IM MARKIN OUT BRO


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

ZIGGLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Shhhhh...everyone...

ZIGGLER TIME!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Whenever I hear her speak, I hear children being murdered.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

That briefcase looks so badass with Ziggs.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I was just thinking: Not enough people have actual in ring promos anymore. And here we go. Let the man talk!


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

Ryback fears the Wellness Policy


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ZIGGLER!


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

My stream failed just as Vickie came out, great timing.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> DAMN, Ryback is OVER. Feed him more.


True that! Main Eventing this time next year, one can hope! Even the Goldberg chants don't catch on anymore. I guess since I'm a member of the IWC I can't complain but I hate smarky chants.


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> She has no boobs, simple as that.


You're either blind or have been watching too much porn.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ziggler time!


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes its ziggler...god who came up with that name?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*so Vickie claims its our honor???? well i dont know about that, but i do like Ziggler!*


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck yeah

Did Lawler say 'Heath Ziggler'? Or was that just me?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

OH WOW! DOLPH HAS A TITLE SHOT! IT'S ABOUT FUCKING TIME!

I MEAN SHIT IT'S ONLY BEEN A MONTH!


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

DBizzle said:


> Vickie gots dat REAL heat ...


I sure hope you're joking.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus to ruin this segment in 3...2...1...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

If Sheamus comes out and Brogue Kicks Zig, I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DEM SAG BAGS on Vickie :jay


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Heimerdinger said:


> WTF does what mean?
> 
> Ryback isn't over at all.
> 
> ...


that legitimately doesn't make an ounce of sense.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They are giving Ziggler mic time, wow!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Ziggler really needs to get away from Vickie.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

So did Vickie get a boob job or is it a push up bra?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Ew.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Cena's a kungpow bitch. LOL


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Go away Vickie and make some machos.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Remember when people used to say that Dolph Ziggler will never main-event or get pushed because of his stupid name?....

Welllllll.....


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That briefcase suits Ziggler perfectly!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

yep...dolph gunna be the first to cash in and lose. Fuck this company keeping this guy down.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh god Ziggler is the failed cash in. You know this to be true..


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Vickie is sexy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Vickie's boos are a work of art. God's masterpeice


*Absolutely. 

Vickie is awesome!*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler is the truth


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dolph, punch her in the face. Please.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

Vickie dont wear tights again, dear lord thats gross


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Dwayne fears Ziggler.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

YES!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I wish he would've said Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

JERICHO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

Vicky makes this work. Hilarious.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Dolph could be putting out a good promo, but Vickie... da fuqq is she doing


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

oh shit y2j and ziggler wet dream right here


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chris Jericho? He must be turning face.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

dont say that Ziggler the IWC will explode and hate you forever.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JE-REE-CHO!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Y2J!!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Jericho face turn?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Holy shit, Ziggler/Jericho.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Y2J :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Y2J face turn?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

This is how Vickie should work. Ziggler cuts the promos and works on his skills, Vickie backs him up and makes him hated even more. 

Jericho!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Yep Jericho going face.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

FUCK YES!!

This segment is already amazing.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ooh, Ziggler and Jericho in the same ring. Nice. Someone's turning, probably Jericho.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jericho/Ziggler :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

BREAK THE WALLS DOWN!! 

Ziggler + Jericho = AWESOME


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

ZIGGLER VS JERICHO FEUD? PLEASE!!!!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Y2J!!! YES!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes SAVE US JERICHO I LOVE YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uh oh, a legit feud for Ziggler? This could be fucking awesome.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

bluring the lines a bit on faces and heels tonight arn't they?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> DEM SAG BAGS on Vickie :jay


:lol


Skinny jeans, Jericho?

The fuck?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

This feud will make Ziggler


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

RAW is faceturns?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

This Raw's been great! Ziggler/Jericho? YES!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Might as well call yourself the new showstopper,wtf Jericho.Ego feud?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*better than Austin, Hart, and The Rock? I think not!!! Keep Dreaming Ziggler. i mean as much as i like you, sorry dude you have a long way to go!*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Is Vickie serving as Ziggler's echo necessary?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

It's about damn time.......to break the walls down!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ziggler to drop the MITB contract to Jericho?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The Daniel Bryan/AJ Lee wedding is a classic example of WWE overbooking. They wanna make this show as big as possible so out of nowhere Bryan and AJ are now suddenly getting married but it could have headlined it's own show in a couple of weeks from now. Now it will either get overshadowed or lose it's luster.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Jericho face turn. Bryan face turn. YES YES YES


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Raw needs to be like this every week.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Thankgod for Jericho. :mark:


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Bella twin will be tweeting a pic soon.


that broad is so insecure


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dolph really needs to ditch Vickie. He is good on his own.


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

Seriously Vickie, just fuck off. Ziggler should have said "Better than Eddie Guerrero" see how she responds to that.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WWE trying so bad to destroy the face/heel paradigm....


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Jericho to remind us he beat stone cold and the rock at the same time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow! Dolph is going to be working with a legend that will actually put him over! Me like!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jericho looks like a good little church boy with that haircut :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Jericho to put Dolph over at Summerslam he really is the GOAT for helping others.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Jericho turning face? Awesome!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

lol, Jerhico with the "not bad" face.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

I love Jerichos facial expressions.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Dat greyhair on Jericho.

Also, Ziggler speaking the truth.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Awkward silences........


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ziggler Bomb*


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Dolph isn't all that great on the mic like everyone says he is.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

destroying jericho in 30 seconds? I like it...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

SKINNY JEANS SKINNY JEANS


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Ziggler Jericho feud? Guess he's holding onto that briefcase for a while


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Ziggler speaking truth here..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This is good. This is really good. Y2J/Ziggler? :mark:


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

Jericho kinda looks like a blonde Sting (the wrestler) without the make up of course...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

pipebomb


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why the fuck were like 4 guys chanting "DDP?" :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Modern said:


> Dolph isn't all that great on the mic like everyone says he is.


Have never heard anyone claim that.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ziggler is awful on the mic, but I can't help but be such a big fan.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm sick of wrestlers using the "I'm better than..." crap to make them look legit. 

It's boring and overused too many times.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Jericho's facial expressions are awesome. lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ziggler/Jericho feud? :mark:


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Please let these two have a match at Summerslam.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ziggler's bringing it tonight on the mic


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ziggler gets mic time? Hmm..


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope Jericho beats the shit out of Ziggler.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

This could make Ziggler!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

It would be so damn awesome if we get these two at Summerslam.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

LMAO no reaction at all, thjey really dont care.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Ziggles is decent on the mic for once ...


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Ziggler is fucking gold


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ziggler has solidmic.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I have this terrible feeling that Ziggler will be the first one to cash-in and lose.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jericho not saying anything is making Ziggler look even worse.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow this is awesome. Ziggler doing a great job!


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone else noticing Jericho's eyelashes. They're distracting me.


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

Trolling Jericho is back!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, Dolph just went there.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This RAW has been really good from top to bottom tonight.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Dolf ziggler haz no charismas


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Face Jericho vs Heel Ziggy? Yes!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Jericho was obviously disgusted by Dolph's mic skills...


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Loses argument, beats guy up. Yup, he's a face now.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Who said codebreaker didn't look strong.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Jericho is stealing the show there with his facial expressions alone. Jericho has been awesome since he came back.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice, Jericho/Ziggs feud for SummerSLam


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Interesting segment. Looks like Ziggler/Jericho for Summerslam.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ziggler doing a nice job on the mic.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Jericho putting over Ziggler at SummerSlam? yes please


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dolph taking about winning matches.

Yet he's about 1-28 in the past 6 months.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Jericho back to the silent gimmick


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ziggler wins the title.

Jericho takes it from him.


*IT'S ONLY FAIR!*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

fuck all of you saying Ziggler is shit on the mic. In the current environment and the current product, he wouldnt have a hard time hanging at the top of the list. 

Name 5 guys right now that have cut a better promo in the last 12 months?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

JeriTroll is back!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, that was pretty good while it lasted. Ziggler got some time to speak on his own, did well, made his point, and now the start of a potentially fantastic feud.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol y2j troll face while ziggler talked.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jericho v Ziggler for the briefcase


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> Ziggler Jericho feud? Guess he's holding onto that briefcase for a while


Better than getting fed to the low rent version of Cena.


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

Jericho must have been trolling Ziggler there, he repeated himself twice haha


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I assume he's a face now then I don't know anymore.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> Who said codebreaker didn't look strong.


Ziggler makes everything looks strong. He's a selling God.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Raw has been great tonight.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

You see kids, this is what you call a good segment. Not that other crap you all jizz your pants over.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Ziggler/Jericho? Please tell me this was amazing and I'm going to love it. Lie if you have to. I just want to go in thinking positive thoughts 'cause them feuding is on my wish list.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

"I think you're losing your touch. Vickie,I think he's losing his touch."

- Dolph "Fucking" Ziggler


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Something tells me it might be time for Brodus next.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Jericho not saying anything is making Ziggler look even worse.


Just stop


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow ziggler was awesome in that segment.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

If Ziggler doesn't win this feud, I mean damn


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

It's official, the Codebreaker is meant to affect the jaw.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I hope Jericho beats the shit out of Ziggler.



Look! The WWE is doing it's job!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Interesting segment. Looks like Ziggler/Jericho for Summerslam.


Sounds awesome to me. You think they could put the briefcase on the line to give it a little more meaning?


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ziggler/Jericho would tear the house down.

Make this happen.


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

Raw needs a new theme song


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Y2J is the perfect opponent for Ziggler to be put over.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Ziggler/JERICHO feud? BOOK THAT SHIT VINCE!!!


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Loses argument, beats guy up. Yup, he's a face now.


I'm lmao for that exact reason. Ziggler went in on his ass though


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

ah great way to start off zigglers MITB process...


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Raw?! Good?! 

I...I... what?


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Man, Raw has been great so far.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

So with Ziggler going into a feud with Jericho, I definitely see a Sheamus/hopefully heel Orton feud coming.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Jericho will put Ziggler over on his way out.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

So in one night Rey is back and Jericho/Bryan have hinted at/turned face however you look at it. WWE prepping for the return of Henry/Barrett I'd assume.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

jericho works well with anything even though the whole losing streak as far as I remember was done with him already first against Morrison, Bourne and finally to take him off telly last year he put both of them over and look where they are.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

I can't remember one thing I didn't like from RAW tonight. They are trying extra hard to get everyone to tune in for next week. If only they tried this every week. What a concept.. maybe their ratings would be decent...


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

wow, I haven't seen Cena tonight yet


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

mrchordproductions said:


> If Ziggler doesn't win this feud, I mean damn


Yer kidding right? Of course he will win. All Jericho does is put people over.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

This is good. This feud can give Ziggler some serious credibility before he cashes in MITB and wins.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn what a codebreaker!


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Emotion Blur said:


> It's official, the Codebreaker is meant to affect the jaw.


Greatest comment eveeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Where the hell is Karma? I still have her baby shower gift...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Zigglers good; thats just about it though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

leon79 said:


> Jericho v Ziggler for the briefcase


*I don't see how that makes sense for Ziggler but they did once make R Truth look that stupid.*


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Jericho is stealing the show there with his facial expressions alone. Jericho has been awesome since he came back.


This right here. Sick to the stomach of these new crop of guys using the same cliche over and over again to make them look legit. 

Jericho doesn't need to say a word and it's GOLD.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fine with Jericho putting over Dolph at Summerslam if not sooner if Jericho is going out to tour with Fozzy again.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Smart Mark must be a happy puppet after that segment ...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Trouble Trouble said:


> Something tells me it might be time for Brodus next.


Brodus would be a huge letdown after Rikishi's segment earlier. And a slap to Rikishi.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hades1313 said:


> Sounds awesome to me. You think they could put the briefcase on the line to give it a little more meaning?


I don't think so because it doesn't do anything for Jericho if he wins. Ziggler really needs it.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

Ziggler's briefcase vs Jericho's career at SS? Yes please. Give them 20 minutes and the show will be stolen.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

PuddleDancer said:


> I'm lmao for that exact reason. Ziggler went in on his ass though


 
He "went in", sure......but it would be a lot more effective if Dolph wasn't like 1-100 himself in big matches.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SporadicAttack said:


> You see kids, this is what you call a good segment. Not that other crap you all jizz your pants over.


It is possible to like different types of things (and find good in them), wrestling segments included.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Where the hell is Karma? I still have her baby shower gift...


God damn that's cold.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Cracking segment there between Dolph and Y2J. Chris will put him over at Summerslam to solidify Ziggler a bit.

It's impossible to not think Cena will somehow put a dent on the episode these days.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ziggler about to job to Jericho worse than the Brooklyn Brawler.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Brock/HHH....Jericho/Ziggler...ADR/Rey...Cena/Punk? Is this heaven?


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Where the hell is Karma? I still have her baby shower gift...


That's dark. I like it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> jericho works well with anything even though the whole losing streak as far as I remember was done with him already first against Morrison, Bourne and finally to take him off telly last year he put both of them over and look where they are.


Those guys got in trouble. I can't remember ever hearing about Ziggler catching heat behind the scenes.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

WHOA!! The RAW Supershow ads usually play the Nickelback theme right?? They have this new heavy song with some DJ scratches then it picks up into a punk beat, sounds fuckin awesome!!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ziggler by himself cutting the promo didn't move me, but when he looked Y2J straight in the eye and took a steaming shit on him, it was absolute gold. That shit was cold blooded.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

If Jericho puts over ziggler that would be huge for him!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like they're going to build a Money in the Bank, maybe he becomes a main event mainstay!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I don't think so because it doesn't do anything for Jericho if he wins. Ziggler really needs it.


Jericho won't win. Or if he did he could just lose it back. Jericho is clearly gonna put Ziggler over before Ziggler cashes in and wins the WHC.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Punked Up said:


> Brock/HHH....Jericho/Ziggler...ADR/Rey...Cena/Punk? Is this heaven?


That's honestly looking better then Mania. Not going to lie.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Las Vegas' skyline is beautiful.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i fucking hate this tout shit already.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO @ the background of these touts.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, a black person on WWE that isn't a sterotype...


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Skinny otunga


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Look at all these marks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*FUCK TOUT.*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

look at all those 9 year old geeks


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

This is ALREADY WORSE THAN TWITTER


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

DAT TOUT


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Man, Social Networking is annoying on Television.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Great promo from Ziggler. When they just let him talk like that, he's able to shine.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Some faith in WWE is restored.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)




----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

WTF ARE WE SUPPOSED TO LOOK AT THESE TOUTS FOR ?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

I already hate the shit out of Tout.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I wonder if WWE will show my video if "tout" me saying "Chris Benoit" for 15 seconds straight...


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Somebody save me!! Cena's coming to my city.

Jericho's become a face which I saw coming since his suspension.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ugh. We already getting this Tout thing shoved down our throats.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes!YES! YES!


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

"Tout it out!"
Shut the fuck up, Cole.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I WILL NOT "TOUT IT OUT," WWE


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Wedding next week ffs!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't those idiots need to get ready for work,lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> *FUCK TOUT.*


One night of it and I want everyone associated with it beaten with a tire iron.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE: "Most of our fans are 9 years old."


*Shows tout videos of fans that are over 18*


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Lesnar to destroy DX.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, they got that wedding graphic set up quick. 

The major things I care about next week are 1) The Rock going for the WWE Title and 2) Brock Lesnar answering Triple H's challenge.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

How great would it be if we got a New Age Outlaws chant during the DX segment


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

Is it bad that I'm already looking forward to the money I'm gonna be able to make from Summerslam from Mysterio, Ziggler, Cena and Lesnar?


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

The group will ALL reunite?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

How many Touts would it take for Triple H to complete a thought?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Las Vegas' skyline is *bootyfull*.


Fixed.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Some motherfucking star power next week.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Brodus would be a huge letdown after Rikishi's segment earlier. And a slap to Rikishi.


Well what do you know, a Brodus segment.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MOMMA TIME.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What's even the point of us watching this Tout videos?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Tout rhymes with GAY


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

REALLY COLE 1000 EPISODE LETS PARTY


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Can you Tweet a Tout? Or will that cause the universe to implode?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

On SD they showed someone saying that a Rock **Heat** promo on Billy Gunn is his favorite **RAW** moment lol.

#RELENTLESS.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He was right. They are doing Clay right now.:lol

Rikishi > Clay.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The crowd already doesn't give a shit about Brodus.*


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Wasn't Brodus banned from Raw?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh just when Raw started to get good... Brodus comes out


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Fuck brodus we got to see Rikishi


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Annnnnd I'm off to watch Top Gear reruns


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Next week is packed... it might need 4 hours...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

These bitches have the most annoying voices ever.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh boy. Fat Dancing No-Talent Wrestler.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Why they now showin the wanksta?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Damn. Raw was going so well now we gotta see this fat turd again. Changing channel.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

piss break time


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Time for some fuckery.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Here comes the Knock-Off.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fuck. We get two dancing fat guys tonight?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Brodus and Rikishi in the same night lol


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

They just said "the group that etc etc etc" will "ALL be here"...


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Rikishi >>> Brodus

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

oh god i see cena's announcement closing the show. wth hell does Brodus appear on the show so late.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

OH SHIT JERICHO VS ZIgGLER FEUD!


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

go fuck yourself Brodus Clay you fat useless cunt.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Did this ass really just say "Tout it out"???


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn it, I thought since we already got our dance segment I didn't have to see this fool.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This fat piece of shit needs to get off my tv


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

One of these days, Brodus Clay is gonna get booed out the building.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Raw was good until now.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Why do they make Naomi and Cameron sound like idiots before the music hits? Grinds my gears every time.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Rikishi's appearence earlier has made this Funkasaurus segment irrelevant.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Here comes that loser Brodus. Well you can't have it all I guess.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Brodus would be a huge letdown after Rikishi's segment earlier. And a slap to Rikishi.


He predicted the muthafuckkkin future


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Twisted14 said:


> The group will ALL reunite?


I doubt it, but I could be wrong....


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

fat piece of garbage is embarrassing. hope he has a heart attack.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Now this fat cunt. 

This has been a good raw tonight!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brodus with the Charlie Haas Pop


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I0m getting sick of Brodus. It was funny at first, but now is just stupid.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Just when I thought this couldn't get any worse...


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Ya know, saying he's in captivity implies the WWE is holding him hostage.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

AND IT ALL GOES DOWN FROM HERE, FOLKS.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The DX reunion would be a lot more special if we didn't just see HBK and HHH together at WM 
Get the NAO and X-Pac (and Chyna maybe), and then we'll talk DX Reunion.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

OH.......SHUCKY DUCKY...QUACK! QUACK!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

the crowd should chant rikishi during this just to piss off brodus


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

What the fuck is tout? It sounds like a venereal disease.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

DBizzle said:


> Can you Tweet a Tout? Or will that cause the universe to implode?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

minimal time for punk vs big show then?!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

They could have given Layla this segment ughhhh


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

you can't have this guy follow Rikishi


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE is so stupid. Not only are they doing the same exact gimmick twice by having Clay dance after Rikishi did, but Rikishi is a much better dancer so it's clearly showing that Clay can't dance for shit.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Heimerdinger said:


> Wasn't Brodus banned from Raw?


That was weeks ago.

1 week = 1 decade in WWE time.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ugh, Brodus. I was actually enjoying RAW.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

YES! THERE IS A GOD!

What the hell? 34% for Layla? :lmao


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol at the Divas champ almost winning.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I will cry if X-Pac isn't on my TV next week.


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

Flash Funk > Brodus Clay


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Rikishi > Brodus Clay


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

psx71 said:


> Fixed.


LOL.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

RIGGED POLL


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

The show has been good so far, but hopefully it doesn't hit a downfall with this brodus match and then a divas match and then Cena.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

every fucking title should be in action next week...ITS A THREE HOUR SHOW, GOD DAMMIT


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dammit I want the US title to change hands


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Ziggler was solid in that segment. Ziggler/Jericho feud should be amazing.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Christian on next week! yes!


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank god...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Rofl okay Layla getting 34%


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Haha 34%?!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Godfather- said:


> They just said "the group that etc etc etc" will "ALL be here"...


I seriously wouldn't read too much into this. King's been screwing shit up all night.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

who was voting for the divas championship?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

LOL at the Diva's championship getting more votes than the US title


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Intercontinental! Nice! Was not expecting that.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll be so happy when Brodus turns heel and beats the shit out of these girls.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Even the divas champion had more votes than U.S. Title. Thats telling you something.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

SICK of Brodus Clay. And there's NO way that vote was THAT close. At all.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

More people voted for a diva title match than a US title?

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I wanted Layla to win.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

lol at Santino being last.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

We need Rikishi to come out and take down Brodus and say, "I did it for the people who give a shit about this product".

If only....


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

YES CHRISTIAN NEXT WEEK


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

deadman18 said:


> One of these days, Brodus Clay is gonna get booed out the building.


I doubt it. I think he just becomes the piss break match. Look at this Raw, this Brodus segment is going to be, by far, the least news worthy, I can tell already.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Why are we even getting to see Brodus Clay? We already saw Rikishi doing the exact same thing and a hundred times better less than an hour ago.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Those polls are so obviously fixed


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Divas match got more votes than the US title


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> who were voting for the divas championship?


13-year-olds with a large amount of gym socks.


----------



## Zepp (Jul 17, 2011)

Did anyone else hear old man Lawler say Heath Ziggler? I'm fucking appalled. How are they gonna attempt to put this guy over when the commentators botch his name?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like the marks voted in droves


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The fans voted for the best wrestler of the 3 at least.

But I'd rather see Santino continuously forced to defend the US belt until he loses it, the comedy jobber fuckwit shouldn't have won it in the first place.


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought Rikishi died.


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

The announcers "laugh" at Brodus's entrance every week. It's like a comedian telling the same joke each and every week, sooner or later it ceases to be funny.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I voted Diva's


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

'k, I know you guys have already seen and moved on but I'm just arriving at the Ziggler/Jericho bit now and there's something I've gotta say....someone needs to grab those skinny jeans when Jericho peels them off and burn the damn things. He looks hilarious and I'm not thinking that's what he's going for.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Christian will probably face one of two people, Sandow or a returning Wade Barrett.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

I use TOUT, it's cool bro. 

Like A.W would say, don't hate!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

TheF1BOB said:


> We need Rikishi to come out and take down Brodus and say, "I did it for the people who give a shit about this product".
> 
> If only....


He didn't do it for the people....HE DID IT FOR DA ROCK!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL at the Divas Title getting 34% of the votes.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> LOL at the Diva's championship getting more votes than the US title


Good, Santino's a joke.

Layla > Santino.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

WWE is good again?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Random045 said:


> Flash Funk > Brodus Clay


Flash funk < MVP

Lol

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

Well Cena making an anouncment, Brodus Clay match. The main event wont be very long will it?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*No Layla *


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

That poll has to be so rigged. At this point it is like WWE is avoiding as much as possible of having Santino defend the United States championship.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm so sick of Brodus Clay.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

At least we know we'll there be one quality match next week...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

fjawodfc said:


> I thought Rikishi died.


Only once at Weight Watchers. Luckily there was a Quizno's nearby that revived him.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Poll was obviously fixed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Clay to face KANE.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

THE PEEP SHOW! :mark:


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

PEEP SHOW :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Zepp said:


> Did anyone else hear old man Lawler say Heath Ziggler? I'm fucking appalled. How are they gonna attempt to put this guy over when the commentators botch his name?


Again, King's been screwing things up all night. Its worse than him saying corny jokes and burying heels. He's just getting names wrong and getting tongue tied like he's hammered.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

JTG on Raw. Laughable.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF JTG I THOUGHT HE WAS DEAD LOL


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

JTG gets an entrance...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

A wild JTG appears


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Christian and D-Bry in the same segment? Hell yeah!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Uhh..JTG got an entrance?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Clay to face KANE.


JTG? :lmao:lmao


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol JTG... Oh god


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

why the fuck is brodus still squashing guys? Same for ryback...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Brodus facing jobbers again?

And JTG still employed? ROFLOLOLOLOL


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I think I'm the only one on this board who really likes JTG.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, so a jobber gets a televised entrance?

And why the fuck is JTG still signed?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

JTG is alive?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shocked JTG still has a job.


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

Cryme Tyme?


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

JTG is alive?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Ugh @ JTG.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

JTG is going to die.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

How the fuck did JTG avoid a jobber entrance this evening?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

WTF happened to JTG's hair?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

If anything, today I was reminded that JTG and Jack Swagger still have jobs.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I thought JTG overdosed.....


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

jtg still has a job?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

good god ho wmany things do they have setup for next week. im starting to question if they'll have time for 2 matches. 

Brodus Clay vs JTG at 10:40 on monday night raw. wow


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol JTG having a job is still one of the biggest mystery's of our time.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Which WWE fantasy matchup would you love to see? Vote Now

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/which-wwe-fantasy-match-up-would-you-love-to-see


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

JTG push? Lol j/k I'm not that dense...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Well this is random...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Whoa... JTG actually gets a ring entrance.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Holy fuck could the crowd care less for a match?*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

:lmao JTG


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

JTG? WTF? Back to Brodus squashing?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

More silent than a room of lames


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

WWE ‏@WWE said:


> THIS FRIDAY ON #SmackDown: @WWEDanielBryan & @WWEAJLee are guests of @Christian4Peeps on #ThePeepShow! Watch 8/7 CT @Syfy!


:mark:


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Jtg got lucky no jobber entrance


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ok what is the point of this match? we already saw rikishi tonight and he's better then brodus. And this is going to be a squash


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Theres no point in having Brodus if he will face the same opponents over and over again!


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

wow jtg on raw ... props wwe ( please no squash)


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Christian vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

Haven't seen JTG in time. Last flourish before he's future endeavoured?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

JTG should be announced as "the forgotten one"


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

the amount of times Brodus Clay has faced JTG is fucking staggering. why do they keep showing this fucking fat talentless cunt... holy christ


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> I think I'm the only one on this board who really likes JTG.


loved him in cryme tyme


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm sick of Brodus Clay.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG JTG WTF thought he was dead LOL


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's the WWE's favorite situpulation!

The Foregone Conclusion Match!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Brodus clay getting more squash matches??? WHY?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

We've seen this match before. A makeover won't change things, WWE.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> I think I'm the only one on this board who really likes JTG.


Yes, yes you are


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

This has been a pretty good raw though so far.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

BigWillie54 said:


> Flash funk < MVP
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


Clay < K-kwik < Funk < MVP


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

two wack ass hairstyles in one ring


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Funkettes running out of outfits?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

have Brodus and Ryback face each other... Both are only ever in Squash matches.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JTG should change his name to JT Freeze.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

OH FOR FUCK SAKE.

CM Punk not in main event AGAIN.

Cena speech to close raw.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How can a match that has only been a minute long be boring already?


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Brodus' matches always gives me time to smoke a bowl, that's the only good thing about them.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> How many Touts would it take for Triple H to complete a thought?


"You think this is about Shawn? You think this is about Shawn? It isn't. You listen to me and you listen good. You want Wrestlemania? You want to put it all on the line? You want the streak? You want your end? You got it. (10 second pause). We do this, we go all the way. The streak ends. It all ends. The era ends. You want your end? You got it. We do this, we go all the way. I will face you at Wrestlemania under one condition. Hell in a Cell!"

Or something like that


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

JTG looks like a 6th grade girl with that hair style.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

This ****** still has a job?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The crowd was decently hot tonight..but not for this, certainly.


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> I think I'm the only one on this board who really likes JTG.


no jtg is underrated


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, I don't even recognize JTG.


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

RickeyP said:


> More silent than a room of lames


Lame people are quiet people?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

JTG is still getting paid for this period in the company?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

The second time there has been all-black participants in a match.

THANK YOU OBAMA!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

SHEEEEEPLEX


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Hades1313 said:


> He didn't do it for the people....HE DID IT FOR DA ROCK!


True dat. Still can't believe I missed Rikishi that much but with the product as it is, it's not that surpring really LOL.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

@TheCurtHawkins said:


> JTG still works here!? #RAW


LOL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MORE DANCING.


Obese Turtle said:


> This ****** still has a job?


Probably tap danced on a table for Vince.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Seeing PTP tonight I wish cryme time,was still around


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought it was stated no less than a month ago that Brodus Clay was only going to be on Smackdown.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a dream.

A dream that one day Masked Kane from 98 would travel time and chokeslam Brodus Clay and his bitches.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

pushJTG said:


> no jtg is underrated


One can't be UNDER Rated when they are not even rate-able to start off with.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

JTG looks like Namond from The Wire.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Did I accidentally press a button or something?

Why was that match in slow motion?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

PLEASE NO DANCING PLEASE


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

http://lolwrestling.com/howlonghasjtgbeenemployed/

Hahaha


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"It's Been Some Night!" 

Kind of a strange comment to say after a match that we see every week.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Is it over yet? Can I change the channel back?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

oh look a Brodus Clay squash match that accomplished absolutely nothing. didn't make anyone look stronger or weaker than they already are. fucking die already Brodus.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Who says all Cena fans are kids? Look at that old guy in the front row dancing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Forgot about those damn kids....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

of course..the romper room


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> A wild JTG appears


JTG uses: His full moveset

*It's ineffective!*

Funkasaurus uses: Headbutt

*It's super effective!*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol how embarrassing. :lmao*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

More dancing


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Cena's announcement closing the show..rofl.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Cena is closing the show with his announcement XD


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope they have Dean Ambrose debut by attacking Brodus and then beating up some little kids.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Random045 said:


> Lame people are quiet people?


LOL mutes.....sorry to all the lames


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Curt Hawkins is killing it on twitter.

Didn't even know JTG was still working here.

Smh :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena to end the show again


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

CM Punk...can't even main event over an announcement...


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

Why does Lawler get surprised every week when they have little kids dancing in the ring? He's such a twat.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn we still have Punk vs Show and then a Cena announcement and its 10:46 how the hell are they gonna have time for this? Guessing Punk/Show will last a total of 2 minutes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The bit with the kids is always the most cringe-worthy part of any Brodus match. They always look like little hostages in the ring.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This has been a pretty good Raw, but why do I have to watch this no talent waste time? He doesn't even have a storyline going.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

JTG did defeat Shad Gaspard in a strap match at Extreme Rules 2010. That's the last we heard from him.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dark_Link said:


> Seeing PTP tonight I wish cryme time,was still around


I hated Cryme Tyme. I like PTP better.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

um cena is closing the show again guys, I can't believe it. I'm honestly shocked


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

someone needs to knock the fuck out of those kids too


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Cena will just come out and announce that he's facing Punk next week for the title.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

GET THOSE FUCKING DIRTY ASS KIDS AWAY FROM MY SCREEN. THANK YOU.

YOU WELCOME.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

mrchordproductions said:


> um cena is closing the show again guys, I can't believe it. I'm honestly shocked


He's obviously coming out right after the match.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh look, the biggest DRAW in WWE history, Donald Trump.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Derek said:


> I hope they have Dean Ambrose debut by attacking Brodus and then beating up some little kids.


:lmao


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Cenas big announcement... he fixed his briefcase.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Bobby Lashley makes me think "Heeeeey it's Franklin!" for some reason.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Some of the stuff they've highlighted here have been stuff I've wanted to forget.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

This is the most laughable side to PG WWE. Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DAT PEANUT HEAD!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Can someone rip Lilian's skirt off every night?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

This next match is really going to be shitty.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Will Brodus ever have a real feud?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Rock beats Punk next week, Cena cashes in, wins, turns heel..................

I promise I will never ever use Cena and heel-turn in the same sentence again


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

And Cena to close the show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> The bit with the kids is always the most cringe-worthy part of any Brodus match. They always look like little hostages in the ring.


I know.:lmao

The girls will grow up banging blacks and the little boys will grow up hating them. All thanks to Clay & the dancer chicks.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey guys, I don't know if you knew or not, but John Cena has a briefcase and he could cash it in tonight.


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

Kharma to come out next?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I just remembered when Vince was ECW champion. With the do-rag. Vintage.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Cena will just come out and announce that he's facing Punk next week for the title.


Arrive
Grin
Leave


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cena to save Punk and then announce he will face him like a man instead of cashing in. End Show with his theme and him yelling something


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Creepy Crawl said:


> Will Brodus ever have a real feud?


He has a real feud right now. He is having a feud with WWE Creative who gave him a fucking horrible gimmick.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Watching a Sky Sports Stream, laughing at how they keep hyping up UK soccer. No one in Man City, Man U, Liverpool, Chelsea is world-class or even close to it.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Chris Jericho vs. Dolph Ziggler at SummerSlam , If Jericho wins ,he will win the MITB , If Ziggler wins Jericho must leave WWE


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Show to Punk: Hey I just beat you and this is crazy, but here comes Cena so cash in maybe?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

RickeyP said:


> Rock beats Punk next week, Cena cashes in, wins, turns heel..................
> 
> I promise I will never ever use Cena and heel-turn in the same sentence again


Do you have a stupid brain?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Random045 said:


> Kharma to cum out next?


Not sure if i'd like to see Kharma cum....


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cena is cashing in tonight. Bank it.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Punk gets knocked out by Show, loses the match. Cena's music hits and he makes his way to the ring, everyone thinks hes cashing in. Cena announces he's gonna be Mr. Noble Superhero and only cash in for a match, never "steal" a title.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Keep dancing as if your job depends on it you no talent... Ariane.. Oh right, it does depend on it.

I still feel sorry for Brodus. He is getting the short end of the stick with all of these other big guys coming around (Ryback, Brock, Tensai, Big Show turning heel). Just turn the guy heel already so that Naomi can spice up the Divas division.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Cena's gonna announce that he's gonna trade in his title opportuinity to have one more chance at the GOAT :rocky


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Random045 said:


> *Kharma to cum* out next?


I don't want to see that shit :jay


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

psx71 said:


> What did Mysterio do when he returned?


The same stupid crap that he does every match and the sheep in the crowd love.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Anybody think that Chyna will be part of that DX Reunion??? 

Yeah me neither.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

nba2k10 said:


> Do you have a stupid brain?


Yes. Forever optimistic, forever dissapointed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can barely stand to look at Punk right now.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

This is either going to be quick or Cena's announcement isn't getting much time.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Anybody think that Chyna will be part of that DX Reunion???
> 
> Yeah me neither.


No, but I'm sure she's making a porn parody called "DXXX Reunion"


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Vickie is sexy.


I agree.

There's a reason why Supreme Goddess Vickie is the Queen Diva in the WWE. Those younger women wish they could have a body like Queen Diva Vickie.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I can actually say that RAW has been pretty good tonight.

More positives then negatives.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

LIEK, OMG GUIZ....DEAN AMBROSE MIGHT DEBUT HERE...:bosh


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I can barely stand to look at Punk right now.


I agree.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TripleG said:


> Anybody think that Chyna will be part of that DX Reunion???
> 
> Yeah me neither.


*Is she still trying to get her dog back?*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

David Banner said:


> Not sure if i'd like to see Kharma cum....


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

nba2k10 said:


> Do you have a stupid brain?


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena will come out post match and announce that he is going to cash in the Money in the Bank at either Summerslam or Wrestlemania, because that's the honorable thing to do, and Rock will be WWE Champ by Mania, so THERE YOU GO!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Cena's gonna announce that he's gonna trade in his title opportuinity to have one more chance at the GOAT :rocky


HELL NO!!! The GOAT deserves better. :Rock


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice to see a young rising star like John Cena getting the main event spotlight for once :cena2


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Punk's talking shit to someone in the front lol


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Is she still trying to get her dog back?*


Am I the only one that thinks she ate it?


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

RickeyP said:


> Yes. Forever optimistic, forever dissapointed


Hahaha, I've only just realised, is that Cole in your sig? He was so young.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

There's always some speculation for a Mitb cash in. Remember when it was a surprise (Edge)


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

What did Punk say to that fan?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I still hope that they bring in Billy Gunn for at least a night for next week to reform the New Age Outlaws and the old DX. If it is just Triple H and HBK coming out with glow sticks and other merch., they can go.. themselves.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Big Show's winning this one clean.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

I always thought Big Show did his own theme song...


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

If Cena cashes in on Punk tonight, the forum is going to crash and never come back up.

But you'll still be able to feel all of the rage and man-tears coming from the marks.


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

lol punk came out before big show. lol hilarious


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Prediction :* Punk wins via roll up or something like that, a very "Flukey" win. Big Show gets mad and knocks him out. Cena's music hits and it appears to be a cash in but Cena merely says he's going to do the right thing and formerly challenge Punk to a match at Summerslam. The crowd pops, slightly. RAW then goes off the air.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just checked out the Ziggler/Jericho segment on youtube. Is that the shit everyone is jizzing all over? Just a generic "I'm the best, I steal the show! Lulz you lose all the time!" promo.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, the Big Show just got ZERO reaction. That was impressive...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wow Big Show got No reaction


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

It's laughable that WWE thinks people are fucking stupid enough to believe Cena is gonna cash in like that.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I can picture Cenas announcement he will sit down on the stage and say

John Cena: I don't hate you punk I hate this idea that your the best. I'm the best I'm the best in the world :troll


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol 2 hour era


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Why the fuck is Show being introduced last? He's the heel for goodness sake, not to mention not the champ. Also, Fee-Fai-phobia? ugh.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

holycityzoo said:


> Punk's talking shit to someone in the front lol


Thought the same thing. :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn, like the 7th mention of Cena's Tout.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> *Prediction :* Punk wins via roll up or something like that, a very "Flukey" win. Big Show gets mad and knocks him out. Cena's music hits and it appears to be a cash in but Cena merely says he's going to do the right thing and formerly challenge Punk to a match at Summerslam. The crowd pops, slightly. RAW then goes off the air.


Yup


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I want Punk to win since he didn't in that terrible feud with Big Show two years ago.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

alex6992 said:


> Hahaha, I've only just realised, is that Cole in your sig? He was so young.


Yeah, always with the standard shrug of the shoulders and confused look after any interview


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rob Van Dam is the only guy to cash in with an actual match.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I totally forgot who Punk was facing until Big Show's music hit. I haven't lost an erection this fast since that incident with the ******.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Is this big feller pissed off because this little feller fucked up his pizza order?*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Just checked out the Ziggler/Jericho segment on youtube. Is that the shit everyone is jizzing all over? Just a generic "I'm the best, I steal the show! Lulz you lose all the time!" promo.


People were happy with that promo? If that was a sink or swim test for Dolph, he sank like an anchor. Constantly taking the mic away from his own mouth and constantly repeating himself. He can't promo to save his life. Why the fuck do people think he was given a manager in the first place?


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Even a shadow of his former character CM Punk is better to watch than most of the talent on the show.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Punk deserves a win for that terrible feud he had with Show two years ago.


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Cena's gonna announce that he's gonna trade in his title opportuinity to have one more chance at the GOAT :rocky


Rocky the GOAT? I think not :austin2


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Is this big feller pissed off because this little feller fucked up his pizza order?*


No, it's cuz it took longer than 30 minutes to get there...duh


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Hades1313 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks she ate it?


i think she has eaten a few bitches 

but i think your talking about her dog right. no i doubt it


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm sorry heel Big Show, but I can't take you seriously with that tiny hat on your head..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Wow Big Show got No reaction


this should surprise no one


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Please let this be over soon...


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Random045 said:


> Rocky the GOAT? I think not :austin2


Its all about that money you make at the end of the day, and Rocky's cash flow is untouchable.

:rocky


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Hades1313 said:


> No, it's cuz it took longer than 30 minutes to get there...duh


*Aint gonna lie, I'd be pissed too.*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That fan is awesome.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Did Jerry Lawler ever get his pizza?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

YOU SUCK CM PUNK! :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Fan said "you suck CM Punk, let's go Big Show".


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I can picture Cenas announcement he will sit down on the stage and say
> 
> John Cena: I don't hate you punk I hate this idea that your the best. I'm the best I'm the best in the world :troll


Cena shooting on Punk would be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol the fan you suck cm punk


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Just checked out the Ziggler/Jericho segment on youtube. Is that the shit everyone is jizzing all over? Just a generic "I'm the best, I steal the show! Lulz you lose all the time!" promo.





Walk-In said:


> People were happy with that promo? If that was a sink or swim test for Dolph, he sank like an anchor. Constantly taking the mic away from his own mouth and constantly repeating himself. He can't promo to save his life. Why the fuck do people think he was given a manager in the first place?


I said it earlier, sick of these guys using the same cliche over and over again to make themselves look legit.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Please let this be over soon...


When it's over we get Cena, so I think I'd rather watch this.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Quarter past the hour is when this is set to finish according to TVguide.

20 minutes of Punk vs Show and Cena.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

"Shut up fatboy!" 

-Show

hahaha


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That fan on the front row.

"You suck CM Punk! Let's go Big Show!"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

did big show just say shut up fatboy?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

:lmao That fan, "Come on big show, you suck CM Punk, come on babe"


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Did that fan just say bullshit lol


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Big Show: Shut up, fat boy.
The hypocrisy.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Someone really going at CM Punk and I think he said "bullshit" which they tried to bleep. 

Also, lol at "shut up fat boy"


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

How can Big show call him fat boy?


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Did anyone hear what Punk said to the front row fan


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ZZZZzzz


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Show telling that guy to shut up for dissing Punk.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Big show shouting "shut up fat boy" made me laugh


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe Punk will win, Show will beat him up, and Cena will cash-in? Seems highly unlikely, but it's still possible.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol why did they show Big Show headbutting the back of his hand again? I don't understand why WWE does that. :lmao*


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

lol at big show and the fatty :lmao


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> Quarter past the hour is when this is set to finish according to TVguide.
> 
> 20 minutes of Punk vs Show and Cena.


It's always over a quarter past the hour.

They still make TV Guide?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Did Big Show just call him "fat boy"? :lmao


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Hades1313 said:


> It's always over a quarter past the hour.
> 
> They still make TV Guide?


http://www.tvguide.co.uk/


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*holy fuck the crowd couldn't care less about this match. :lmao*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Can't wait to see that guy in the front row posting on here later.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *lol why did they show Big Show headbutting the back of his hand again? I don't understand why WWE does that. :lmao*


The palm of his hand has a bullet that goes off when he hits the back of it, it sticks in opponent's skull but wont kill them.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Hades1313 said:


> It's always over a quarter past the hour.
> 
> They still make TV Guide?


http://www.tvguide.com/ ??


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Nicole & Brianna ‏@nicoleandbri
Maybe Nicole & I should crash AJ & Bryan's wedding... But wait... He is in my bed every night  haha Bri xxoo #RAW #WWE


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Hades1313 said:


> It's always over a quarter past the hour.
> 
> They still make TV Guide?


tvguide.com


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *lol why did they show Big Show headbutting the back of his hand again? I don't understand why WWE does that. :lmao*


And he said shut up fat boy...


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

lol Bellas just Tweeted this...

Nicole & Brianna ‏@nicoleandbri
Maybe Nicole & I should crash AJ & Bryan's wedding... But wait... He is in my bed every night  haha Bri xxoo #RAW #WWE


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

John Cena did big show many many times


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:lmao Big Show is great.


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

It's weird to see Punk in the main event


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The little guy giving the sleeper hold is always fun to watch.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Nicole & Brianna ‏@nicoleandbri
> Maybe Nicole & I should crash AJ & Bryan's wedding... But wait... He is in my bed every night  haha Bri xxoo #RAW #WWE


Bryan is the GOAT.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

This match reminds me of that SES/Big Show feud on Smackdown "You're NOT funny and nobody likes you!" :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rocky Mark said:


> big show and the fatty :lmao


Thursdays on NBC


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol. This is pretty one sided.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Brye said:


> Can't wait to see that guy in the front row posting on here later.


Hell yes! Its a Carolina fan.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Hades1313 said:


> lol Bellas just Tweeted this...
> 
> Nicole & Brianna ‏@nicoleandbri
> Maybe Nicole & I should crash AJ & Bryan's wedding... But wait... He is in my bed every night  haha Bri xxoo #RAW #WWE


THAT BOY D BRYAN.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God how fucking obvious can they make it that Cena's gonna come out teasing a cash in. Theres just like 5 minutes left and Punk and Show are still wrestling and Cena still has his announcement, goddamn WWE can you get a little unpredictable again?


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *holy fuck the crowd couldn't care less about this match. :lmao*


It has Big Show


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

so without d bry, he cant put on great matches


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Does Snorlax ever use the chokeslam anymore?!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

that move is just like that stupid top rope move Bubba always did and never hit. Why try it when he has never hit it.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Hades1313 said:


> lol Bellas just Tweeted this...
> 
> Nicole & Brianna ‏@nicoleandbri
> Maybe Nicole & I should crash AJ & Bryan's wedding... But wait... He is in my bed every night  haha Bri xxoo #RAW #WWE


Haha DBRY doing work.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Hades1313 said:


> lol Bellas just Tweeted this...
> 
> Nicole & Brianna ‏@nicoleandbri
> Maybe Nicole & I should crash AJ & Bryan's wedding... But wait... He is in my bed every night  haha Bri xxoo #RAW #WWE


I really am jealous of Bryan. Is it the beard that attracts women to him?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hades1313 said:


> lol Bellas just Tweeted this...
> 
> Nicole & Brianna ‏@nicoleandbri
> Maybe Nicole & I should crash AJ & Bryan's wedding... But wait... He is in my bed every night  haha Bri xxoo #RAW #WWE


She is so insecure.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

RickeyP said:


> Does Snorlax ever use the chokeslam anymore?!


No, but he pretends he's going to when facing Kane.


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

Heimerdinger said:


> It has Big Show


and CM Punk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is CM Punk having a Hogan match here?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Well at least we ain't gonna see much of Cena for a change.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

CM Punk's matches are always entertaining.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Dat vintage high knee ...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Here we go with SuperPunk


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Punk finally gets the ME match and its against Show and noone cares. Cena to upstage Punk soon.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugly ass elbow.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

How many times have the announcers asked if Cena will cash in his MITB contract?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Tedious said:


> Nicole & Brianna ‏@nicoleandbri
> Maybe Nicole & I should crash AJ & Bryan's wedding... But wait... He is in my bed every night  haha Bri xxoo #RAW #WWE


such an insecure little bitch...i cant stand women like that


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Question... does Cena having MITB = Heel turn? Surprised no one has suggested this.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Best-In-The-World said:


> Haha DBRY doing work.


Chicks dig workrate


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This match is actually picking up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

King, the Giant is not unstoppable if he always loses. K?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Would love for Cena to walk out after this match with no stupid shirt or hat and a determined look on his face. Runs down the ramp, and cashes in on Punk and just smiles as he wins the title. 

Thus the era of heel Cena begins!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

For once Punk hit a decent elbow.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is great. Punk is awesome at these David/Goliath match-ups.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Leave it punk to have a decent match with that giant pile of dung ...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RickeyP said:


> Does Snorlax ever use the chokeslam anymore?!


Snorlax tho. :lol


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

SNORLAX DOES USE THE CHOKESLAM


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Majesty said:


> Question... does Cena having MITB = Heel turn? Surprised no one has suggested this.


Haha, are you serious? Everything Cena does people take to mean a heel turn.


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

Hurry up and end before ratings start plummeting


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Surprisingly very good match.


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

This match is actually pretty good, this Raw's actually pretty good. That shit cray.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Majesty said:


> Question... does Cena having MITB = Heel turn? Surprised no one has suggested this.


it hasnt been suggested because Cena has openly said that he would fight tooth and nail against a heel turn.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

LOl at people calling him Superpunk

He lost to Kane clean for fucks sake


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

REF BUMP


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Only Punk could make a Big Show match entertaining.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Mike Chioda in beast mode. "Listen up!"


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why build Big show this way? why? We already had Mark Henry..

Not only that but Cena beat Big Show but I guess our WWE Champion can't?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

lol make Punk look weak. Cena to save the champ wow.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

RickeyP said:


> Does Snorlax ever use the chokeslam anymore?!


Nope. He had to forget it to learn some new moves.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

cena to save the day


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Here comes the swerve.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Will Cena come out and rescue Punk from Big Show?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk's reign is done.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> Haha, are you serious? Everything Cena does people take to mean a heel turn.




Seriously if Cena cashes in on Punk doesn't that make him a heel?


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Fucking disgraceful ending.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Cue Cena


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Great match! Punk works well with giants just look at Henry!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That match was pretty good, tbh. Not Henry/Punk level but close.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

CENA HEEL TURN OMGZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## mrchordproductions (Jul 15, 2012)

I wonder whats going to happen? lololol


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

Here comes Cena!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh what a hero Cena is... Fuck you Cena.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

no god no


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

OH MY GODDDDD HE LOVES US GUYS WHAT AN ANNOUNCEMENT


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena is not going to cash it in.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena to save Punk and announce next week he is cashing in and WWE of course will play out the WWE champions music to end the show.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

OMG Punk is hurt...Cena could totally cash it in! fpalm


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena teasing but saying... "NO NO NO, I do it the right way."


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

he doesnt have a ref...he isnt cashing in you fucking idiots


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Cash it in, dumb ass


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

John Cena has too much honor to cash it in like the others and blah blah blah blah.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Aw fuck right off


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Ziggler Mark said:


> such an insecure little bitch...i cant stand women like that


True, I bet he breaks up with her due to her messing with his career with her insecure crap.


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh fuck off Cena, "I'm honourable so I'm protecting Punk"


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Told ya we ain't gonna see much of Cena... :frustrate


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh look, Mr. Noble


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

In the same thread we have SUPER PUNK and Punk being weak posts. :lmao:lmao:lmao

Classic internet.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao @ Cole trying to sell this. :lmao*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

omg shut the fuck up Cole and Lawler.Everyone should know he wont turn heel. saying he is gonna cash in he didnt even bring a ref with him


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

What a joke champion CM Punk is booked to be.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

lol at announcers trying to hype the cash in. Nobody actually believes Cena will cash that in tonight.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

So faces are stupid and heels are smart...


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

HEAL TURN HEAL TURN HEAL TURN


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

johncenasdumbassface.com


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I really doubt Cena will cash-in on Punk this way.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh John, you're my hero!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I gotta feeling Cena's gonna send out one last tout before he makes this announcement


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

This is godawful.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Money in the Briefcase Bank


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Money in the briefcase briefcase


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

Brye said:


> In the same thread we have SUPER PUNK and Punk being weak posts. :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Classic internet.


Fucking this.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

WWE. Worlds most obvious storyline.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nocturnal said:


> What a joke champion CM Punk is booked to be.


Nah but he's totally SUPER PUNK~!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol this is atrocious. *


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk/cena summerslam


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

New belt coming next week & New champion


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, Cena is such an honorable person.


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

What chants. lol


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

If he cashes in, great.
If he doesn't cash it in, lol.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol big show sounds like an idiot, he so out of breath.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

SO tired of Big Show..


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Big show should be saying "You're gonna say you're cashing it in at the PPV cause you aren't gonna be disgraceful and you're gonna be a good guy! We've all heard it before! But you know..you can't beat CM Punk"


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

So predictable. Big Show is laying it on thick.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

heel turn? :O


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Can we go ONE Raw without those fucking "what?" chants?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Big Show is the devil now? 

Punk could just run while Show & Cena are talking.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Money in the Briefcase Bank :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this mother fucker is gunna win at Raw 1000....and reveal the new belt. Fuck...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena... you're not best in the world, that's for certain!


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

Can Show just punch out Cena? Please.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck. People were right. Cena might actually win too. Shit.....


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh shit, didn't see that one coming..


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Wait for it they will play Cena's music out wait for it.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh SIGH. He makes it sound like Punks reign was long. How many times have you held the title John? How long in combined days have you held it?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Punk/Cena Summerslam...how fuckin obvious is it?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

SWERVE!
:russo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Isn't Cena the guy that won the WWE Title from Rey Mysterio who won the title earlier in the same night? Yeah, OK.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk/Cena next week...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Big Show cutting an awesome promo.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> She is so insecure.


Yup, both times AJ and Bryan have had a lewd makeout scenes, she's leaked out photos of herself and Bryan.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol big show is on a straight and narrow path to jobber ville.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

This RAW was good till Cena and Clay ruined it.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

LOL @ Show "Cash it in now!"


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Predictable ending


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

RAW1000 = Free PPV....it'll be better then MitB lolol


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

So Cena wins at Raw 1000 and The Rock confronts Cena.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So Punk is dropping the title next week and using his rematch at SummerSlam...meh, predictable but whatever.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Now Big Show, why in the hell would Cena announce BEFORE Raw that he's going to surprise cash-in on Punk, somehow knowing that Punk would be weak? Moron.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Superman and Batman collide Raw 1000


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep. Exactly as I thought it'd go. Only question is will Big Show interfere to make it a three-way at Summerslam.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I knew it, can't say I don't want to watch it they always put great matches.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. I don't even know.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Money in the wank... Fuck that goof


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Cena, Punk 2. Only bastardized. Oh joy.


----------



## Random045 (Jul 6, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Big Show cutting an awesome promo.


WHAT?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I expect Punk to win next week.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cena and Punk work really well together. Should be a good match, but I fear the outcome.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish
Next week see @JohnCena vs. @CMPunk for the WWE Title for free. We didn't need that Summerslam buyrate anyway.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

"These people don't respect anything"

Show sums up wrasslin' fans well.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

God.. I was wishing so hard he would turn heel... I would definitely tune in next week.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Didn't seem to get the kind of pop you'd expect.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Super predictable. Plus Cole gave it away when he said Cena might cash it in tonight. When Big Show got disqualified, I knew exactly everything that would happen after that. Welp, looks like the end of the line for Punk, lol.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm not sure if they're gonna cancel the advert for Night of Champions with Cena going for the title again now but I do expect Cena to win and hold it until Wrestlemania 29 where The Rock and him have their second match which Cena unfortunately wins.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Nervous about next week but excited for the show.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

We all know what is gonna happen next week. Cena wins and holds the title until WM29.  same old shite


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Wouldn't surprise me if Rock ended up costing Cena the match next Monday. Cena will walk out of SummerSlam as WWE Champion though.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

John Cena you are many things but best in the wrestler in the world....yeah Daniel Bryan would like to talk to you


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Not a bad Raw to be fair. Although it wouldn't have been hard to be better than the fuckery of last week's episode.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rockae just sees someone he likes on TV and assumes whatever they did was good. :lmao


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Great job WWE for making people care about your 1000th show. Thought they'd only rely on starpower from the past, but they're actually going all out with a huge main event. I'm sure the fallout will bleed it's way into Summerslam somehow.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So what did I miss?


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

I hate Cena so much... can't believe he's after another title reign. And will more than likely face Rock again at Mania. So fucking selfish.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

Sweet Christ. Cena is such an unlikeable pompous fucknugget, to the point it's impossible for anyone over the age of 12 to like him unless their mother hit them over the head with a frying pan as a kid.

I'm not saying every top face should be the Austin style anti-hero. But FUCK! John Cena has so little badass in him its a wonder his character doesn't just get screwed left and right for being that guy who's too nice for his own good. But no, I guess of he actually showed some selfish determination once in a while he wouldn't be a good role model for the kiddywinkles.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Cena's going to have a promo tomorrow about how much it means for him to win the briefcase. Big Show will come out and tell him about blah blah blah, the regular heel talk. Cena vs. Show is made for the millionth time and then Cena will beat him.
> 
> Then everything big will happen at the 1000th RAW where he'll challenge Punk for the title and beat him. He will then hold on to that title until he retires in about 10 years.
> 
> You know how much WWE will be able to shove down our throats that "HISTORY IS MADE WHEN CENA WON THE WWE TITLE FOR THE 11th TIME AT THE 1000th EPISODE OF RAW!"? Vince is probably cumming all over the idea already.


I'm spot on so far :lmao


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Brye said:


> Rockae just sees someone he likes on TV and assumes whatever they did was good. :lmao


Nah, he likes Show because he was from the AE and in his view, AE stars = RATINGS!!!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Only The Rock can save the show next week, hopefully costing Cena the belt.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

LegendSeeker said:


> John Cena you are many things but best in the wrestler in the world....yeah Daniel Bryan would like to talk to you


Not to mention Austin Aries, Bobby Roode and company...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So what did I miss?


RAW


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I have to say, pretty good show over all. Good go home episode for the 1000th episode.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Should be a great match, with a lot on the line. Punk winning will erase any damage caused by Cena main eventing over him. Continuing a very long reign by going through Cena at RAW 1000 is the ultimate pay off for Punk's character. Cena wins demeans Punk's reign to the 10th degree. Cena winning basically tells the world that Punk was just keeping the belt warm until Cena was ready.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tonight's show was not bad


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> So what did I miss?


An okay show that ended with a predictable finish.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

andersonasshole900 said:


> RAW


So basically nothing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You know maybe this would have been slightly less predictable if Cole didn't go over board with "He's gonna cash in on Punk! he's gonna cash it in right now omg!". I've never facepalmed so hard in my life, he had no ref and Show was still beating on Punk and it was clear he was coming to the rescue. And to top that off Show got on the mic saying "i know what you're announcement is you're gonna cash it in right now" its like they tried they're best to make it as obvious as hell Cena was gonna do the noble thing.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Pretty good RAW tonight.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

So Rock still wants a shot and will reveal details next week. Punk/Cena and the title is intriguing a bit. Returning stars. So much going on. Legit pumped. Wow. Please do it right WWE


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cena...best in the world...only vince thinks that.

I thought show was on to something when he started to talk about how it was cena's belt, etc

I don't wanna see Rock/Cena for the belt in all honesty. Rock and Cena's first match wasn't that special.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Better show than the last two weeks. Nothing amazing though.

Really solid main event for once though.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That was a great RAW, from top to bottom. A really good "go-home show" for next week. Main event was a fun match. Now, I'm looking forward to Cena/Punk next week, but I really wish they saved it for Summerslam and just had a segment with Rock next week. I fear the outcome of the match. I can see it though, Cena's winning the belt back next week. Fuck.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Not to mention Austin Aries, *Bobby Roode* and company...


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

Cena will finger poke of doom Punk next week....you heard it here first


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So basically nothing.


Actually it was decent


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


>


I take it you've never watched Bobby Roode wrestle...the guy is sensational in ring.

Not to mention Samoa Joe, AJ Styles, Christopher Daniels, Kazarian and company.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Come on people you know it, Cena wins Rock come out for the face to face ending of RAW next


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Good RAW made even better by a kick-ass crowd. This was certainly needed as momentum going into next week's show.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

So next week we get to look forward to Brock Lesnar destroying Shawn Michaels, Cena beating Punk, Christian beating miscellaneous person A, Rayback beating miscellaneous person B, Brodus Clay beating miscellaneous person C and Heath Slater losing to a miscellaneous legend. What does that make the percentage of predictable programming? I'm being generous and assuming they're not going to have the Rock call out Cena and that Big Show doesn't interfere with the main event.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Until May said:


> ah great way to start off zigglers MITB process...


Dude he's got the briefcase. That's what matters.

Not to mention he just got a chance to cut a really nice promo on Jericho and is probably going to be getting into a program with him for Summerslam. Sounds like a pretty damn good direction to go into right after winning MITB.

Man...people have just drank the kool-aid of WWE's instant gratification and can't appreciate a program. If a MITB holder doesn't cash in right away it's like they're off to a bad start. Ridiculous.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Good raw. But sadly punk is losing his title next week. Oh well.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

cant wait for the 23621783278 DX reunion
if it wasnt for old episodes of RAW i'd forget how bad ass they were in comparison to the neutered version WWE glorifies


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I find it ironic that Cena is telling Punk he has been the champion far to long. How many times has Cena been champ now? I bet at least 2 or 3 of them have been longer than Punks run now.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Punk wins next week and Cena is the first to cash in and lose (since he's the only one to hold the briefcase that can afford a loss on a guaranteed title shot). They've been putting over the fact that the briefcase = an automatic title reign too much lately, someone has to lose to screw that up and it creates intrigue for the other briefcase to be cashed in. Cena's the perfect guy to do that, plus it can lead to him being chastised for not cashing in when Punk was vulnerable and that, again, his way of doing things always ends up with him losing (Rock, getting drilled by Lesnar, Johnny Ace match #1, etc.)


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

John Cena is hilarious.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

better Raw than last week. But that wouldnt have been hard. Im hoping next week can be good. They are putting all their eggs in that basket. advertising Rock, DX, Brock lesnar, the wedding and now the title match.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

They're bringing Brock, Rock and DX next week to cushion the pain we're going to suffer through when Cena wins next week. I just know it.... Even though Punk's reign hasn't been exactly the way I pictured it would be, once he got a long enough reign, it's going to suck so hard having him lose to Cena and having this horseshit return to status quo, as it's closely there. Loved Punk's run , even though he's gotten a bit stale recently, but I don't blame him at ALL. I blame bullshit WWE creative for fucking this up as always. This is going to sound cliched, but Cena winning next week is going to be absolutely despicable. And even if he doesn't win next week, it's pretty much certain Cena's walking out of Summerslam with that belt. Fucking trash.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

That was a fun and good raw. My fave moment of the night was ziggler and Jericho. But I have no complaints for tonight's raw. I feel very satisfied. Next week can't come sooner tho!


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think WWE will just end an 8+ month title reign on an episode of RAW... Rock will get involved somehow. I can see Punk vs Cena vs Rock at Summerslam.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It's like they were trying to make it so obvious that Cena wasn't going to cash it in by making it seem obvious to the commentators and wrestlers Cena would cash it in, that I thought they were going to pull a swerve and actually have Cena cash it in before I came to the obvious realization that WWE doesn't have the balls to pull off something like that.

I hope that made sense like it did in my head.

But for next week, I fully expect Cena to beat Punk and for Rock/Cena II to be announced for WM29 (well, Rock vs. WWE Champion, which I'm sure will be Cena come WM). As much as I'd love to believe that WWE will do the right thing, have Punk beat Cena and shift the main event spot from Cena to Punk, it's obvious they won't. I've put too much faith in WWE doing the right thing in the past, and 90% of the time they fail. Oh well, the match should be great at least.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

What's this about a wedding?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm really hyped for next week now.

I think it's pretty clear Cena will fail to cash in, thanks to Big Show and this sets up a rematch for Summerslam.

Call me crazy but I'm thinking Rock may announce he is an early entrant in the 2013 Royal Rumble.

Regardless, good show tonight and next week should be pretty damn exciting.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

lol sick promo by big show


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

holycityzoo said:


> Should be a great match, with a lot on the line. Punk winning will erase any damage caused by Cena main eventing over him. Continuing a very long reign by going through Cena at RAW 1000 is the ultimate pay off for Punk's character. Cena wins demeans Punk's reign to the 10th degree. Cena winning basically tells the world that Punk was just keeping the belt warm until Cena was ready.



Punk kinda was doing just that. Big 13 for Cena next week.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Aaaaaand there goes CM Punk's title reign. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Cena will lose. Punk/Bryan/Cena for SS can still happen


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

20+ minutes for Punk/Cena plz.


----------



## ThePainishere (Feb 6, 2011)

The rock interferes and rock bottom punk so we get a 2 nd match between The Great One(Heel) and Cena(Face).


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> They're bringing Brock, Rock and DX next week to cushion the pain we're going to suffer through when Cena wins next week. I just know it.... Even though Punk's reign hasn't been exactly the way I pictured it would be, once he got a long enough reign, it's going to suck so hard having him lose to Cena and having this horseshit return to status quo, as it's closely there. Loved Punk's run , even though he's gotten a bit stale recently, but I don't blame him at ALL. I blame bullshit WWE creative for fucking this up as always. This is going to sound cliched, but Cena winning next week is going to be absolutely despicable. And even if he doesn't win next week, it's pretty much certain Cena's walking out of Summerslam with that belt. Fucking trash.


Spot on. Why does Rock continue to put up with this trash called Cena. Rock just spend your time wisely with Austin at the end of Raw. :cuss:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I wouldn't be quite so sure about Cena winning the title next week. I think Show and/or Rock might say otherwise.

Anyway, fairly decent show. A bit plodding and inconsistent, but decent. Bryan/AJ, Mysterio/Del Rio, and especially Jericho/Ziggler were well worked, and a great ending with Cena having his srs bsns face on.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ONCE IN A LIFETIME

Swear to god if it happens again. (N)


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

ThePainishere said:


> The rock interferes and rock bottom punk so we get a 2 nd match between The Great One(Heel) and Cena(Face).


The Rock won't turn heel even if WWE tried he would be cheered.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I enjoyed the show, looking forward to next week now. Still some annoying aspects, that 'Tout' crap is already too much.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

why would they announce rock/cena 2 next week even if cena won? 
it is still 9 fucking months!!!
cena won't keep the title for 9 months


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Cena will lose. Punk/Bryan/Cena for SS can still happen



I could see Cena cashing in the briefcase and then losing by DQ only to get a rematch at Summerslam where he takes the WWE title off Punk. WWE could say Cena was the first to cash in and lose and still give him the belt right after.

Bryan is out of the main event scene now, sadly. He'll probably start a feud with Christian over the IC title. And look at that, he's gonna be on the Peep show on Smackdown to kick it off. I'm shocked.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cena's probably going to win next week, but by no means will it be clean I think. Someone like Dean Ambrose, Kane, or maybe even Show will come out and distract CM Punk giving Cena the victory. Punk get's the rematch at SSlam and get's beat again going on to feud with random ass people while Cena has his 13th title run...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Brye said:


> ONCE IN A LIFETIME
> 
> Swear to god if it happens again. (N)


:lmao Fucking amen. I never want to see Cena/Rock again.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

In the midst of all the returns and hype for next week, what is going to be the main event? Will it be Punk/Cena, will it be a Rock promo, or what?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

btw Cena won't win next week 
it is too obvious for anyone with a brain


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brye said:


> 20+ minutes for Punk/Cena plz.


Well they'll certainly have the time available, hope they get it.

And no clue on why people are saying the Rock is going to interfere. He's not going heel and besides if Punk wins via interference, and lord knows he isn't going to win clean here, it's going to be Show to set up something at Summerslam. Otherwise why bother with Cena/Punk at SS if Punk just beats him clean? And it's not like they have anyone else to go up against Punk at SS.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> In the midst of all the returns and hype for next week, what is going to be the main event? Will it be Punk/Cena, will it be a Rock promo, or what?


Cena/Punk. Cena is their WHOLE main event.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

the fox said:


> why would they announce rock/cena 2 next week even if cena won?
> it is still 9 fucking months!!!
> cena won't keep the title for 9 months




They've given Punk a title reign since November. They will have no problem giving Cena a 9 month reign. fpalm.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

As for Raw next week, looks pretty stacked. We've got:

Bryan/AJ Wedding
DX
Lesnar/Heyman/HHH (which may or may not be combined with the DX segment)
Potential Edge appearance
Potential Undertaker appearance 
Punk/Cena WWE Title
Rock appearance

That's 7 potential big segments (4 confirmed if DX/Lesnar is combined). If the show is 3 hours and we divide them into 15 minute segments (even though some of them will certainly go on longer like the Punk/Cena match), that should mean over half the show will be great. Between those there will probably be a lot of crap... maybe. We'll get the typical Ryback squash I'm sure. Brodus Clay dancing and Santino shit will certainly be there. Big Show/Jericho/a lot of other big stars will probably be in matches/segments. Hey, there's also the possibility of an Austin appearance, which I haven't heard anything about and didn't want to mention but it's still there. 

Next week's card is so stacked. No reason they shouldn't be able to pull over 5,000,000 viewers with all the hype the show has.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Cena's not winning next week. I think he'll win at Night of Champions in his hometown.

I sense a Triple Threat at Summerslam with Punk going over, then Punk/Cena one on one at NOC.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

the fox said:


> btw Cena won't win next week
> it is too obvious for anyone with a brain


Hasn't stop Vince before.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

the fox said:


> why would they announce rock/cena 2 next week even if cena won?
> it is still 9 fucking months!!!
> cena won't keep the title for 9 months


They did it last year twelve months ahead of time. And they'll use the same "if he's the champ then, it's for the title" routine.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Raw was surprisingly ok this week. I'm not sure whether the WWE is hinting one of the better feuds being rekindled with Bryan/Miz. Is Bryan "face" now? Nice hook to go along with a possible feud. The Miz was the "heel" last time, and I enjoyed that feud a couple years back with Bryan as the "face". Miz, along with Eve will look to spoil the "boring" wedding next week.

What seems to be like a Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio is starting to brew was refreshing. I like how the WWE kept to the story between. It's odd I actually enjoyed Rey's return, and I feel like this feud will do wonders for both men. This feud will spark interests from fans like myself, and it won't involve a title. Del Rio works very well with Lucha style wrestlers like Rey, and others like Sin Cara.

Ryback vs Swagger was going great, and I actually fooled myself in to thinking that in some way Swagger may test this man, and win. Suddenly reality kicked in, and I realized that won't be the case. However, did they even have a sanctioned match? Swagger hasn't looked that dominant ever in his career. I guess no one won, or loss the match. 

The World Tag Team Champions were on...

Ziggler finally proved to me that he can carry the mic. More, and more I just wish he would drop Vickie. Tonight I realized that Dolph will be WHC at some point, and I think setting him up with a solid feud with someone with the caliber of Jericho is perfect. Seems like it is true, all Y2J does is lose, or as I like to put, "put others over".

Other than that the show was ok today, and I would expect that next Raw is way to predictable. Granted it's the 1000th show, but I never expect "anything can happen" anymore because that just isn't the case with this promotion any more. Some past stars will get their 15 minutes of fame. Lesnar will destroy HBK, and ruin the reunion furthering feud with HHH. Punk will defeat Cena after outside interference, or Cena will win with outside interference. Either way I could imagine Cena vs Rock for Summer Slam.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

the fox said:


> btw Cena won't win next week
> it is too obvious for anyone with a brain


Please elaborate why you think this because Vinny Mac probably disagrees with you


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Obis said:


> As for Raw next week, looks pretty stacked. We've got:
> 
> Bryan/AJ Wedding
> DX
> ...


Amidst all the bullshit we've had to sit through since the end of April, I'm still stoked for Raw next week. We're GUARANTEED at least 3-4 good segments, and an epic match next week. Cena winning though is going to bum me, and pretty much everyone else out though.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Obis said:


> As for Raw next week, looks pretty stacked. We've got:
> 
> Bryan/AJ Wedding
> DX
> ...


Austin and Foley will also be there.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Austin and Foley will also be there.


But is it confirmed?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Austin and Foley will also be there.


Forgot all about Foley, silly me. But if they're both confirmed there, then combined with everything else...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Foley is confirmed. Austin isnt but should be a surprise.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Call me crazy but Swagger showed more strenght than Ryback?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Austin will certainly be there. He's the face of the Attitude Era and is not up to anything. So if The Rock can make it with all the movies he's got to film, I'm damn sure Austin can too. They're probably keeping it as a surprise since there's enough star power to make people tune in.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Austin's confirmed?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I heard Dave Meltzer say that Bret Hart is gonna be on Raw next week too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Swagger looked so much better than THE RYBACK tonight. :lmao


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

cena/punk is going to own and punk is going over. next week looks great. taker and flair plz. jericho/ziggler and a rey carryjob of del rio is a good start for the SS card too.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> I heard Dave Meltzer say that Bret Hart is gonna be on Raw next week too.


Oh lawd, what's he gonna do, defend Cena from Rock. You how much he loves these new WWE guys these days, especially Cena.

Do anything for money sadly.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Good Show imo. LOL agreed Brye. Such a great worker.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> I heard Dave Meltzer say that Bret Hart is gonna be on Raw next week too.


Oh, Dave Meltzer...All he did was use context clues (aka: WATCHING THE FUCKING RAW 1000 PROMO WITH BRET HART IN IT) and announce "OMG GUYS, I AM SPECULATING THAT HART IS GOING TO BE THERE".


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well they'll certainly have the time available, hope they get it.
> 
> *And no clue on why people are saying the Rock is going to interfere. He's not going heel* and besides if Punk wins via interference, and lord knows he isn't going to win clean here, it's going to be Show to set up something at Summerslam. Otherwise why bother with Cena/Punk at SS if Punk just beats him clean? And it's not like they have anyone else to go up against Punk at SS.




Why would that be a heel turn? Punk, Cena, and Rock have taken plenty of shots at each other over the last year and still remained faces. Rock will most likely be facing one or both of Punk/Cena at WM29, and interfering next week would start the build to that.

Who's to say that Rock and Show won't both interfere?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Oh, Dave Meltzer...All he did was use context clues (aka: WATCHING THE FUCKING RAW 1000 PROMO WITH BRET HART IN IT) and announce "OMG GUYS, I AM SPECULATING THAT HART IS GOING TO BE THERE".


That's all that these dirtsheets and insiders post all the time.

I could see a commercial with ___ advertised to be competing for the WHC at a live event 4 months from now, then will make up a rumor and be like "WWE is high on ___, so it's expected he'll be in the title picture in next few months"



What was the commercial that aired at the end of Raw? They showed like 1-2 seconds of it in Canada, but quickly cut it off.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I heard Meltzer is reporting that backstage speculation says Cena is going to cash in on Raw next week.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I enjoyed that show MUCH more than I thought it would. Being there live definitely added to it, though. 

Don't know how it came off on TV, but Daniel Bryan is REALLY OVER here.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I also heard that WWE has "big plans" for WrestleMania 29 and want to make it the biggest in history.

Coming up with dirtsheet reports really isn't that hard. Especially LOLWRESTLEZONE ones.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

hassassin said:


> CM Punk's matches are always entertaining.


This.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That Show/Punk match reminded me of the Punk/Henry series. Not quite as good but still a pretty solid match.

Need to rewatch it but I'd have no problem throwing *** on it for now.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Brye said:


> I heard Meltzer is reporting that backstage speculation says Cena is going to cash in on Raw next week.


Is he also reporting that someone might crash/ruin the wedding next week?

Really! A WWE wedding getting crashed? Who'd have ever thought.....


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Brye said:


> I heard Meltzer is reporting that backstage speculation says Cena is going to cash in on Raw next week.


:lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Great episode tonight. Really excited for next week!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

This show lacked Barrett


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

#Mark said:


> Anyone else think Christian's IC match will be one of his former rivals? Not sure who, but I think it's someone from the Attitude Era.


I hope it's Jericho.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

In all seriousness, Meltzer is actually spot on most of the time, and his reports are mostly accurate. He gives detail and doesn't really generalize.

I can't really say the same for the other sites though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

psx71 said:


> In all seriousness, Meltzer is actually spot on most of the time, and his reports are mostly accurate. He gives detail and doesn't really generalize.
> 
> I can't really say the same for the other sites though.


i agree that he's fairly reliable but I find it laughable when people act like he's god. People cling to him like he's ALWAYS right. But over the last 5 or 6 years there's been plenty of things that he's reported that didn't come true.

That being said, he's the most reliable dirt sheet guy and probably the only one.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Brye said:


> I hope it's Jericho.


Maybe Gangrel?

Orton would have been best choice(Christian old rival for 2011,and St.Louis own), but that obviously won't happen.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

PGSucks said:


> Don't know how it came off on TV, but Daniel Bryan is REALLY OVER here.


It definitely came through on TV.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I was glad to see Rikishi back but HD made me stop looking a couple of times.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Man, i'm so hyped. Give Punk and Cena the last 20 minutes.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm glad last week's Raw wasn't QUITE bad enough to force me to tune out of WWE permanently, because MITB and this Raw were great. I can't think of a bigger jump in quality from last week's Raw to this week's. Stoked as hell for Raw 1000!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

dxbender said:


> Maybe Gangrel?
> 
> Orton would have been best choice(Christian old rival for 2011,and St.Louis own), but that obviously won't happen.


Gangrel would be AWESOME. I'm really hoping he's there.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Brye said:


> i agree that he's fairly reliable but I find it laughable when people act like he's god. People cling to him like he's ALWAYS right. But over the last 5 or 6 years there's been plenty of things that he's reported that didn't come true.
> 
> That being said, he's the most reliable dirt sheet guy and probably the only one.


I agree. I like his reports and respect the guy, but I don't suck his dick around.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Somebody predicted earlier in this thread that Ambrose was going to be introduced as AJ's new boyfriend. I think it will happen next week. Ambrose debuts next week, lays out Bryan and leaves with AJ. Bryan face turn.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That's just what Ambrose needs. Getting paired up with AJ.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Do you guys really think the WWE has that much confidence in Ambrose to put him in a major feud right from the get-go?


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

Did Kane compete tonight?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> Do you guys really think the WWE has that much confidence in Ambrose to put him in a major feud right from the get-go?


They need stars right now and he is the biggest prospect they have. The guy can talk and go in the ring so why not.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

blarg_ said:


> Good RAW made even better by a kick-ass crowd. This was certainly needed as momentum going into next week's show.


That crowd tonight really helped put this show over. That's not to say it was a bad show, because it definitely wasn't, but the crowd REALLY made the show great.


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

http://a-listsports.blogspot.com/2012/07/7-16-raw-fallout-cashed-for-1000.html RAW FALLOUT !


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Oh, Dave Meltzer...All he did was use context clues (aka: WATCHING THE FUCKING RAW 1000 PROMO WITH BRET HART IN IT) and announce "OMG GUYS, I AM SPECULATING THAT HART IS GOING TO BE THERE".


Damn, who pissed in your Cornflakes? Usually the prospect or rumor that a guy like Bret will be there would invoke happiness, but you just bitch.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So Big Show is the devil now?
> 
> Punk could just run while Show & Cena are talking.


NO ONE played that role better than this guy!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm glad people liked the crowd tonight. The fact that the show wasn't complete crap also helped.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Tonight's Raw was awesome. Even a main event that I thought was gonna be crap was much better then expected and they let it have time even though that meant going 18 mins over, and hopefully Cena will become the first to cash in the MitB and lose. Also, Ziggler's promo on Jericho was fantastic and should set up and great feud between them.

The highlight for me though was that AJ and Bryan getting engaged and might end up together after all. I see Friday's Peep show going badly with Christian taking pot shots at Bryan and AJ (maybe for rushing into the wedding), this will piss Bryan off and he might put Christian in the YES lock or something.

I then see Christian interrupting the wedding, which may or may not still go over with Bryan and AJ getting married in the end (they will stay together regardless IMO) and this will start a great IC title feud, maybe the best one in years, ending with Bryan winning the title by AJ helping him win. 

I see AJ feuding with Eve and winning that feud and then going for the Divas title down the road with Bryan helping her win that. Bryan with the IC title and AJ with the Divas title helping to elevate both of them.

I hope I am right, but only time will tell. One thing is for sure this week was awesome, but next week looks EPIC.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

What a great Raw! Bizarre because you would think this would be a throw away episode since next week is 1000 but nope. Nice show.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Obis said:


> As for Raw next week, looks pretty stacked. We've got:
> 
> Bryan/AJ Wedding
> DX
> ...


Don't forget Ambrose aswell.. Im fairly certain he will be showing his face at RAW 1000


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Austin better show up next week


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, pretty great Raw tonight save for Brodus and Ryback crap. I'm liking the setups for some of these new feuds. 

I don't know about Raw 1000. They would pull out all the stops to make Cena the champ yet again, but I hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Good opening promo between CM Punk and Big Show. I like him much better as a heel.

-Decent match between Truth and Kingston/O'Neil and Young. I'm assuming AW will get them a rematch.

-Zack Ryder is back on RAW again and he jobbed out to ADR. Lol...Huge ovation for Rey Misterio and it was nice to see him back. I'm tired of seeing him feud with ADR but they still need to resolve their issue.

-Nice to see Rikishi this week as he lost weight. It must've been a special moment for him to dance with his sons in the ring.

-Daniel Bryan and AJ defeat The Miz and Eve. It was a quick match but it served its purpose. Not sure what to think of this marriage angle but we all know marriages don't last long in the company. I'm intrigued to see how it goes next week.

-Jack Swagger came out to cricket noise. Poor guy. At least he didn't job to Ryback.....yet.

-Great promo from Dolph Ziggler as he brought up great points about Jericho's return. We've all said the same thing. These two feuding will be great and I guess Jericho a tweener for sure now.

-JTG has a new look now. Interesting. At least he got to damage Brodus Clay before losing.

-The Punk/Show match was kinda slow but they did good with the time they had. Ever since Show turned heel, he hasn't been losing clean. Sucks to see a DQ again. Then the golden boy John Cena comes out and challenges CM Punk for next week's show. Man is next week's show stacked. All this promotion better make it awesome next week. This week's show was good and it was a great setup for next week. Kudos to the Las Vegas crowd for being hot all night.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

A really good Raw episode, miles better than the last four, and considering I was expecting this to be a throwaway show I was presently surprised.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

not good but decent show.I still can't see how will they book 3 hour shows every week.
Maybe they will change the toy design of the title next week.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Good RAW and set up nexts weeks RAW as MUST WATCH.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Brye said:


> i agree that he's fairly reliable but I find it laughable when people act like he's god. People cling to him like he's ALWAYS right. But over the last 5 or 6 years there's been plenty of things that he's reported that didn't come true.
> 
> That being said, he's the most reliable dirt sheet guy and probably the only one.


He's not a dirtsheet guy tho.

Guys like Ryan clark are dirtsheet guys. Dave's a respected sports journalist.

And Vince changes his mind constantly which is why plans change.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Outlaw91 said:


> not good but decent show.I still can't see how will they book 3 hour shows every week.
> Maybe they will change the toy design of the title next week.


They will definitely have a new WWE championship design because they showed The Rock throwing away the Smoking Skull belt in the ocean and Big Show acknowledged that the WWE championship was John Cena's design. I can't wait!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like WWE got all the nonsense out of their system last week. This was a good show. Everything made sense and was executed well. Show and Punk had a really good segment together and their main event match was great. More of THIS heel Big Show is fine by me. ADR going over Ryder was unnecessary but Rey's back, so that's awesome. I marked for him. 

PTP/Kofi-Truth was alright. At least they're getting fairly consistent with keeping them on TV but I have a feeling that's because they're starting to like AW more than anything. Still, good to see the tag titles get a little focus.

Rikishi showing up was great too. He looked pretty good and having him dance with his sons was nice. Wish the Usos would get more TV time though. Plus, no Brodus dance off? Maybe next week.

Totally caught me off guard with getting AJ and Bryan back together. I mean...it's what I wanted but...not necessarily this way. But there's a wedding next week and we all know how those go in wrestling, so we'll see what's happening there.

Swaggie not getting completely destroyed by Ryback was honestly the shocker of the night for me, just because Swagger's been jobbing so hard there's no way I would've thought he'd even be able to touch Ryback. Good stuff though, I hope they build on that.

Dolph/Jericho segment was gold. Dolph did well with his promo, Jericho sold it well, the segment was all around greatly executed. Feud with them should be awesome. Cena announcing his cash-in next week, whatever, expected. Got a little cheesy with Show telling him to cash right there and Cena yelling "NOOO!" but otherwise it was fine. Fully expect him to win next week. It's been a great run, Punk. Nice go-home Raw to Raw 1000.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Great Raw

- Good to see them build that Cena kid up, get him over before the cash in, he gonna win many titles.
- Jericho does actually need to win some big matches, you can't put people over, if you haven't got wins behind you.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

And Ryback has gotten "Feed Me More!" over. YES!


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Y2J v. Ziggler was the light in the darkness.

I can't believe we are gonna see Cena beat Punk clean on the 1000th Raw. For unpredictability's sake it would make more sense to have the Warrior come clothesline the briefcase off of Cena and press slam Punk into oblivion.

The matches weren't terrible, aside from Ryder/ADR(Why is it they book him strong? I'd rather Tensai in this position, TBH.) I felt Mysterio's return was underwhelming...considering the botched editing, lack of time/the angle in general, and Cole's inability to do his fucking job.

Overall I thought it was a good Raw, and hopefully they can actually follow through.(I feel as if I could follow through with a 90 minute show, but I guess that's why I don't make the big bucks...)


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Don't even know where to start, what a great show.
Enjoyed every minute of it.

EPIC. Plus no Sheamus, even better.*


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

There again, I can't watch RAW live cuz I'm working at nights. So I watch replays and read you guys at the same time (because, anyway, there is soooooooooooooooooo much ads, and lately the show sucked.)

So, there again... Here the...
*RAW RESUMÉ MADE BY ALL OF YOU GUYS!!!*

Sums up RAW pretty well.




ho ho inc said:


> Thank God,Cena didn't start off the show.Show vs Punk seen it...Show taps out to the Anaconda Vice.





leon79 said:


> Each time there's fuckery im going to down a shot





andersonasshole900 said:


> Punk reminding us of better times





UknowWho said:


> Oh god when will Big Show go away...





EuropaEndlos said:


> If Cena is the WWE Champion on Raw's 1000th episode, WE RIOT!





codyj123_321 said:


> Big show is speaking the truth





Y2-Jerk said:


> This is actually a good promo nice job by both men





WrestlingforEverII said:


> Big Show spoke truth there. Must admit.





mrchordproductions said:


> big show just dropped a pipebomb





ToddTheBod said:


> Both Show and Punk are right in their promos tonight.





TripleG said:


> Big Show just stating every IWC guy's nightmare.





Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Enjoyed that promo a lot. Good stuff.





Ziggler Mark said:


> WHY THE FUCK SHOULD ONLY ONE OF THOSE 3 TITLES BE DEFENDED ON A FUCKING THREE HOUR SHOW?!





Headliner said:


> And nobody gives two fucks about these teams.





NikkiSixx said:


> "ROSA MENDES CAN'T DANCE!"
> 
> :lmao





LadyCroft said:


> *The Prime Time Playa's look kinda gay... #*****





TheWFEffect said:


> #it doesn't make them a bad person.





NikkiSixx said:


> MOVE, FOOL! :lmao





ShaggyK said:


> Black Cena still works for WWE? Damn





ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Prime Time Jobbers and AW suck cock. Big melting, salty, milky way cock.





Godfather- said:


> "Hey, Ref! Don't y'all put yo hands on ma people!"





Huganomics said:


> AW taking care of the fro. :lmao





Godfather- said:


> aaand the black people win.





EuropaEndlos said:


> "Tap out Bob Marley!"
> 
> "Ref you're blinder than Stevie Wonder!"
> 
> So fucking great!





ToddTheBod said:


> Payback is hot as fuck, I guess.





Medo said:


> *Eve looks hot as usual*





gobsayscomeon said:


> I'm not sure about this 3 hour RAW thing. Who thinks "Our two hour shows have recently averaged about 15 minutes of entertainment and a ton of filler and garbage...I think we need to add another hour!!!"?





NikkiSixx said:


> WWE has gone from being late to jumping on the social media bandwagon to jumping on one that no one even uses. fpalm





Ziggler Mark said:


> i honestly fear for the future of this company with this new social media interactiveness bullshit.





alex6992 said:


> Soon, RAW will just be all adverts, plugging Twitter, plugging Tout and being up Cena's arse.





Headliner said:


> What the fuck is.....tout?





ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Is Tout paying WWE or is WWE this retarded that they will just try anything to seem hip and cool?
> 
> "Remember to Tout and Act" fpalm





The Nugget said:


> Del Rio to win in 2 minutes.





Striker Texas Ranger said:


> YES!!!!! REY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





James1o1o said:


> YOU WEREN'T EXPECTING THAT BITCHES!





gobsayscomeon said:


> IT'S SIN CARA!!!





Natsuke said:


> Just months ago, Ryder was one of the most over superstars in the entire WWE.
> 
> And just like Kofi, he was completely ruined...





Carcass said:


> Man, this angle with Slater has made me a huge fan of him.





Tedious said:


> OH FUCK YEAH AHAHA





Dr.Boo said:


> Rikishi!!





ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Rikishi > Brodus Lame





codyj123_321 said:


> wow, i thought he died a few years ago...
> 
> Someone gave me wrong information then.





Obis said:


> HE'S DOING DIS FOR DA RAWK!





MillionDollarProns said:


> OVER AS FUCK





Ziggler Mark said:


> thatsa a really fucking cool moment for him and his sons





alex6992 said:


> Loving this, Umaga tribute and the Usos.





Ditcka said:


> You could just see how happy as shit the Uso's were that they got to do that





TehJerichoFan said:


> Eve is amazing!!





Ziggler Mark said:


> would fucking destroy eve...that is all





deadman18 said:


> AWESOME!!!!!





Godfather- said:


> Hi Moz





Uggla said:


> MOZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Shaddw said:


> Moz!!!





Choke2Death said:


> THE MOZ!





Bearodactyl said:


> The Moz. Nice





Emotion Blur said:


> Oh Jesus Christ...Not the Moz.





UknowWho said:


> THE MOZ!





immune to fear said:


> MOZ





leon79 said:


> Moz





Derek said:


> lol Moz





RickeyP said:


> I used to hate the Miz but hes actually awesome... Has sick entrance tune





Godfather- said:


> Goatface vs Frogface? #BookItWWE





Mordar said:


> Moz it's AWESOMEEE





holycityzoo said:


> Every week I'm reminded how over Daniel Bryan really is and I smile.





richyque said:


> Man, eve is fine as all hell! aj has NOTHING on eve.





Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Moz's face right there...:lmao





LadyCroft said:


> *LET'S MAKE THIS MARRIAGE A TAG MATCH PLAYA!!!!*





MillionDollarProns said:


> Best part is, when he slipped the ring on the finger they zoomed in on her camel clutch





Derek said:


> Boooo-urns





DFUSCMAN said:


> BRIE IS GONNA KILL A BITCH





NikkiSixx said:


> Hate all you want, but I've never NOT been entertained by a WWE wedding segment. CAN'T. WAIT.





TheVoiceless said:


> Michael Cole reads tweet from 3 mins ago off a sheet of paper :troll





abrown0718 said:


>





deadman18 said:


> From MiTB winner to WHC to US Champion to.....jobber





TripleG said:


> They will chant Goldberg at this guy forever.





Heimerdinger said:


> Kurt Angle vs Goldberg





Trifektah said:


> His power bomb is so stupid.
> 
> "Hey grab my hands so I can lift you up and power bomb you!"





KuritaDavion said:


> Two touts from John Cena and I already want it destroyed.





TripleG said:


> Whenever I hear her speak, I hear children being murdered.





psx71 said:


> Remember when people used to say that Dolph Ziggler will never main-event or get pushed because of his stupid name?....
> 
> Welllllll.....





TheDeadMan86 said:


> I wish he would've said Eddie Guerrero.





alex6992 said:


> Seriously Vickie, just fuck off. Ziggler should have said "Better than Eddie Guerrero" see how she responds to that.





Redrox said:


> Ziggler speaking truth here..





abrown0718 said:


> why the fuck were like 4 guys chanting "DDP?" :lmao





Best-In-The-World said:


> Wow this is awesome. Ziggler doing a great job!





James1o1o said:


> Who said codebreaker didn't look strong.





SporadicAttack said:


> You see kids, this is what you call a good segment. Not that other crap you all jizz your pants over.





Dark Kent said:


> Damn what a codebreaker!





Headliner said:


> *FUCK TOUT.*





SoupMan Prime said:


> look at all those 9 year old geeks





Natsuke said:


> Man, Social Networking is annoying on Television.





NikkiSixx said:


> I WILL NOT "TOUT IT OUT," WWE





CMojicaAce said:


> WWE: "Most of our fans are 9 years old."
> 
> 
> *Shows tout videos of fans that are over 18*





Mr White said:


> The announcers "laugh" at Brodus's entrance every week. It's like a comedian telling the same joke each and every week, sooner or later it ceases to be funny.





Tedious said:


> JTG gets an entrance...





DFUSCMAN said:


> A wild JTG appears





blarg_ said:


> OMG JTG WTF thought he was dead LOL





SoupMan Prime said:


> Cena to save Punk and then announce he will face him like a man instead of cashing in. End Show with his theme and him yelling something





andersonasshole900 said:


> Show to Punk: Hey I just beat you and this is crazy, but here comes Cena so cash in maybe?





Y2-Jerk said:


> I can picture Cenas announcement he will sit down on the stage and say
> 
> John Cena: I don't hate you punk I hate this idea that your the best. I'm the best I'm the best in the world :troll





Trouble Trouble said:


> Rob Van Dam is the only guy to cash in with an actual match.





hassassin said:


> Even a shadow of his former character CM Punk is better to watch than most of the talent on the show.





Tedious said:


> Someone really going at CM Punk and I think he said "bullshit" which they tried to bleep.
> 
> Also, lol at "shut up fat boy"





Punkholic said:


> Did Big Show just call him "fat boy"? :lmao





blarg_ said:


> This match reminds me of that SES/Big Show feud on Smackdown "You're NOT funny and nobody likes you!" :lmao





hassassin said:


> CM Punk's matches are always entertaining.





Wrestlinfan35 said:


> This is great. Punk is awesome at these David/Goliath match-ups.





James1o1o said:


> Only Punk could make a Big Show match entertaining.





TheVoiceless said:


> Cue Cena





alex6992 said:


> Oh fuck off Cena, "I'm honourable so I'm protecting Punk"





Brye said:


> In the same thread we have SUPER PUNK and Punk being weak posts. :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Classic internet.





Cerebral~Assassin said:


> I gotta feeling Cena's gonna send out one last tout before he makes this announcement





TheVoiceless said:


> RAW1000 = Free PPV....it'll be better then MitB lolol





Y2-Jerk said:


> Superman and Batman collide Raw 1000





leon79 said:


> Not a bad Raw to be fair. Although it wouldn't have been hard to be better than the fuckery of last week's episode.




Again. Made my night.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

good show. how long will it continue for though?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

It took me more than 15-20 minutes to watch RAW this week, not an atrocious show like last week. 

Good things:

Big Show's promos, two great promos in the opening and final segments. Doing a great job with this new character.

Rikishi's return and the Too Cool moment with his sons was awesome. 

Rey's return, RAW desperately need him.

The Rock/Austin legendary bridge segment.

Ryback getting over. 

Jericho's facial expressions during the Ziggler promo.

Bad: 
The rest of the show.

Smart move to do the MITB match on RAW 1000th.

This is also the last 2 hours RAW, then it becomes unbearable. Not in the huge show next week of course but after Summerslam when Brock is not there to save shows. My prediction is that they're going back to 2 hours by December.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I had at blast at Raw tonight! The Mandalay Bay pulled it all off, except Del Rio's car!

My Full Raw live Review (including Dark Match/HHH appearance)


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

The biggest surprise of the night was JTG not having a jobber entrance. Great show though, especially liked Mysterio's return, the Ziggler/Jericho segment and the fact that Sheamus wasn't on the show


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

LariatSavage said:


> I had at blast at Raw tonight! The Mandalay Bay pulled it all off, except Del Rio's car!
> 
> My Full Raw live Review (including Dark Match/HHH appearance)


A fellow Las Vegan! Very nice!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I loved the Ziggler promo.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Great Raw imo. I watched most of it and more importantly, I enjoyed most of it. Really looking forward to next week though and this was a nice lead in. Can't wait.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Pretty good Raw. Some new developments and feuds beginning here. 

- It's pretty much a certainty that Cena will win the title next week. 
- Fuck Tout.
- Looks like Ziggler and Jericho will start a feud, and it'll be up to the fans to decide who is face/heel.
- Jack Swagger is doomed.
- Rikishi including the Samoan spike and the Banzai drop was a nice touch, as well as the dancing with his sons.
- Big Show did pretty well tonight considering he's getting shat on by nearly everyone, but it helps that Punk was his opponent.
- The wedding next week is my most anticipated segment for next week as you just know someone else will get involved. Eve? Miz? Ambrose? If it isn't one of those three I'll be very surprised.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> EPIC! Rock and Austin classic 1999.


That's right, it's just a bit strange that the segment of Rock throwing Austin off the bridge hasn't been released on any DVD set yet.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> That's right, it's just a bit strange that the segment of Rock throwing Austin off the bridge hasn't been released on any DVD set yet.


For some reason the full segments aren't even on YouTube. Maybe because of the language. Rock and Austin had 6-7 segments on that RAW in April 1999. 










50:00


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Pretty good RAW (or much better than last week)

Punk/Big Show exchange and match was alright. As much I like Danielson, I could care less about AJ and this storyline in general. Tag Title match was good; Ziggler's promo was decent but Jericho sold it very well. WWE was consistent with their build towards RAW 1000 next week. Overall, no real complaints about the show.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Decent filler RAW but anything is better than last week, still the same old crap cons:

- ryback squash
- brodus clay squash
- random tag matches
- cena main events the main event

But a step up from last week disaster.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm glad Ryback is getting over, be nice if RyyyyyyBaaaaCK could replace GooooooldBeeeeRG chants


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

ashes11 said:


> I'm glad Ryback is getting over, be nice if RyyyyyyBaaaaCK could replace GooooooldBeeeeRG chants


why not chant riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipoff?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It's strange hearing 'Goldberg' chants, then the same people chanting 'FEED ME MORE!' a minute or so later. Tough crowd.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really did enjoy Raw last night. The fact I wasn't expecting much (the same as many others) probably helped the "quality" of the show. BUt it was jsut a good show all around IMO. The "announcement" by Cena and the whole ending segment was pretty predictable though.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah beside the ending, it was a very fun show. I did not find myself like last week really disgusted with raw. I found myself actually satisfied and excited for next week. They did a great job of building up for next weeks raw.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Only thing I didn't like was the random Funkasaurus vs JTG match. Just seemed out of place and pointless. Other than that the show was awesome. Rey Mysterio is back too which is another plus.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> For some reason the full segments aren't even on YouTube. Maybe because of the language. Rock and Austin had 6-7 segments on that RAW in April 1999.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know man, in my opinion the best feud ever. But it only hasn't been released on the newer DVD sets, but also neither on the previous (WWF) sets. Maybe all these segments will be released when the expected Rock vs. Austin Set comes out (a type of documentary like Hart vs. Michaels).


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Wasn't there supposed to be a Riley vs Rhodes match?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

^^^

That's on this week's edition of Superstars.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good RAW. Definitely looking forward to next week now.


----------



## TheFlyingAsterix (Jul 10, 2012)

Good Raw.Hope they continye like this.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

See how a lack of GM/Power shenanigans can lead to a good show WWE?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, I wouldn't mind Raw without a GM. Just let the card be created before the show, like any self respecting event would do. Plus we don't need heel authority figure vs face for the 6000th time.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

GM's just take airtime away from the wrestlers, limiting their exposure even further. Given that they're almost always involved with the top tier talent (Cena/Punk) that are already getting plenty of airtime, it's a recipe for disaster to a midcard. They need to use the extra time to give promos and proper feuds to the midcard guys that usually just come out, wrestle and go backstage again. Let them show their personality. 



Marty Vibe said:


> It's strange hearing 'Goldberg' chants, then the same people chanting 'FEED ME MORE!' a minute or so later. Tough crowd.


Probably piped in chants.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I like The Miz allot better with this longer hair and a stubble beard, makes him look older, with that stupid short spikey hair he looks like a highschool bully. Very entertaining Raw, they had to come up with something better after last weeks episode, that one left a stink that could linger for a long time.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't get to watch Raw last night, was it any good? Has it been better than previous weeks?

What were some of the best parts and what were some negatives?


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Pretty decent Raw Much better than the past few weeks


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

alex1997 said:


> Pretty decent Raw Much better than the past few weeks


I agree. I thought it was excellent until Brodus came out. Then Cena came out. Those two sucked ass as usual.

Jericho is truly back to his old form. He does a better promo by just doing facial expressions than Cena could ever hope to do by talking.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

So most you hate brodus clay but think ryback is decent? da fuck?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Brodus > Ryback, imo. Not a huge fan of either though.


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

For me, it was still a bad show, i am not entertained anymore by the wwe ...


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Xzh71KJGY0


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Decent ish raw, better than recent.. fucking joke cash in from Cena, seen that coming weeks ago... ¬_¬


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

You Ryback haters will just have to face it, he's getting over and when he does get fully over - he's going to the top.


----------



## jomofollower (Mar 11, 2011)

*Wait a sec... Did The Miz job to AJ???*

So.... I don't get it...
Did Miz just Job to AJ on RAW?

The vid for those that didn't see it.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KSwO48Q_nCo


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Wait a sec... Did The Miz job to AJ???*

fpalm No/thread.


----------



## jomofollower (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Wait a sec... Did The Miz job to AJ???*



DJ2334 said:


> fpalm No/thread.


No actually I find it strange that a returning maineventer gets used as a crash test dummy on ppv and then loses in a random 3 minute mixed tag match by getting knocked out by a 90 pound girl.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Wait a sec... Did The Miz job to AJ???*

fpalm



DJ2334 said:


> fpalm No/thread.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Wait a sec... Did The Miz job to AJ???*



jomofollower said:


> No actually I find it strange that a returning maineventer gets used as a crash test dummy on ppv and then loses in a random 3 minute mixed tag match by getting knocked out by a 90 pound girl.


Knocked out?

He got drop kicked of the apron, landed on his feet and just stared at AJ. How in any way did he get knocked out?


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Wait a sec... Did The Miz job to AJ???*

I thought the smile Miz gave, is a sign he is interested in AJ - so in pursuing AJ, he can get a face turn when DB starts acting like an asshole to AJ


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Wait a sec... Did The Miz job to AJ???*

The only thing I got from this match was:

1. "Haha, Bryan reversed the roll-up by pulling a leg".
2. "Oooh, Miz/Bryan/AJ might actually be interesting".


----------



## hahawas (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Wait a sec... Did The Miz job to AJ???*

Another case of people not knowing the defintion of jobbing


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Wait a sec... Did The Miz job to AJ???*

OP do you even know what jobbing is? Jobbing is like getting beat every night, not after a ppv return and a match after that. The Miz didn't job to A.J.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Wait a sec... Did The Miz job to AJ???*

Eve took the pin, so all is good. I liked the way Aj and Miz looked at eachother. Hopefully something good comes from it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> You Ryback haters will just have to face it, he's getting over and when he does get fully over - he's going to the top.


So you just want us to start liking him? Because he's over?  So he's somewhat over, that doesn't suddenly make me want him to be successful. I still don't understand this argument. Am I just supposed to give up disliking him?

I'm well aware that he'll end up getting pushed but then he'll be fed to Cena and probably disappear.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brye said:


> So you just want us to start liking him? Because he's over?  So he's somewhat over, that doesn't suddenly make me want him to be successful. I still don't understand this argument. Am I just supposed to give up disliking him?
> 
> *I'm well aware that he'll end up getting pushed but then he'll be fed to Cena and probably disappear*.


The then "next new top new guy" will follow the same pattern, rinse, repeat until Cena retires


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Brye said:


> So you just want us to start liking him? Because he's over?  So he's somewhat over, that doesn't suddenly make me want him to be successful. I still don't understand this argument. Am I just supposed to give up disliking him?
> 
> *I'm well aware that he'll end up getting pushed but then he'll be fed to Cena and probably disappear.*


Heh. Not this guy.

Ryback is not Tensai.

Anyway, thought this week's episode of Raw was excellent. Light on wrestling, yes, but nevertheless quite excellent. It was so refreshing to see things... _happening_. But sincerely, Raw's been better since the June 27th episode with the AJ/Bryan/Punk/Table cliffhanger capping that episode off. They've been building up and it's hard to not be at least guardedly excited about the 1,000th episode around the corner.

-Punk/Show promo, solid.

-Prime Time Players/Air Truth build-up, decent.

-Rey Mysterio returning and feuding with Del Rio to Summerslam--_nice_.

-Rikishi, and an image that put The Usos over... Fun.

-Miz/Eve vs. AJ/Bryan... Utilitarian use of everyone, economical. Solid segment. Proposal, well-performed.

-Jack Swagger as Ryback's greatest challenge... Did both men wonders in a very, very short segment.

-Dolph Ziggler/Chris Jericho confrontation. Highly effective. As with Miz, the segment made you wonder where Jericho is going. Is he--_gasp_--turning face?

-Main event was all right. Got the point across. Obvious, predictable conclusion but nevertheless, all right and leads directly into Raw #1,000.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Deso, if there's anything I've learn, it all goes back to Cena eventually. :side:

Edit: I find it so strange that Mysterio/Del Rio has never happened on PPV since they pretty much feuded for months in '10.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Did anyone post this yet? CM Punk mentioned this pic on twitter, it's crazy


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao Holy shit.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao

Those running knees did seem "stiff" on Show.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

someone needs to slow that .gif down and put the mortal kombat 2 bleeding FATALITY animation on it :lol


----------



## Yankees4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

ON SAW SOMETHING I RAW....http://a-listsports.blogspot.com/2012/07/cm-punk-john-cena-actual-next-big-thing.html


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

And now 5 Minute Raw: The fuck up our lines addition


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Brye said:


> So you just want us to start liking him? Because he's over?  So he's somewhat over, that doesn't suddenly make me want him to be successful. I still don't understand this argument. Am I just supposed to give up disliking him?
> 
> I'm well aware that he'll end up getting pushed but then he'll be fed to Cena and probably disappear.


Where in my post do I say Ryback haters have to start liking him, cause he's getting over? I said you Ryback haters have to face it, he's getting over. Nothing about you having to like him.

I don't expect you to like him Brye, you are one of them work rate obsessives.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Where in my post do I say Ryback haters have to start liking him, cause he's getting over? I said you Ryback haters have to face it, he's getting over. Nothing about you having to like him.
> 
> I don't expect you to like him Brye, you are one of them *work rate obsessives*.


One of my favorite wrestlers of all time is Mick Foley. ~___~

I'm not a workrate guy, I just like a good match more than anything. Ryback starts giving me good matches, I'll start being interested.

But I honestly wouldn't have an interest if Ryback was to face like Big Show tomorrow, because chances are the match would be shit, so there'd be nothing to look forward to. That's how I see it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Where in my post do I say Ryback haters have to start liking him, cause he's getting over? I said you Ryback haters have to face it, he's getting over. Nothing about you having to like him.
> 
> I don't expect you to like him Brye, you are one of them work rate obsessives.


To be fair, coming from a totally non work rate obsessive, an anti-work rater, he's total shit on the entertainment side too.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> To be fair, coming from a totally non work rate obsessive, an anti-work rater, he's total shit on the entertainment side too.


He's hasn't spoken yet, that's why you don't like him.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Great show


----------

